# Ho tradito, ma con amore. E adesso?



## Silent (1 Febbraio 2010)

Insomma, alla fine ci sono cascata anch'io. Convivo da 6 anni con un ragazzo che ho amato molto. Dico "amato" perchè tre mesi fa, per motivi di lavoro, sono entrata in contatto ravvicinato con uno dei suoi migliori amici. Piccoli incontri, qualche breve uscita, telefonate, sms. Bacio e sesso. Lui inizia a dirmi "ti amo" (va precisato che è ben che sposato con n. 3 figli). E io mi innamoro pazzamente. Il sesso c'entra poco: preferiamo parlare, accarezzarci, coccolarci con mille chiamate e mille sms. Il periodo più bello della mia vita. Abbiamo paura, siamo in una situazione terribile. E un mese fa veniamo scoperti. Non so con quale strano potere, il mio compagno scopre tutto, minaccia di rivelarlo alla moglie di lui (con tutte le terribili conseguenze del caso). Risultato: separazione immediata dal mio amante, crollo psicologico del mio compagno che comunque decide di riprovarci con me. L'amante sparisce, nega tutto ("ma sì, provo una forte _attrazione _per te, ma...") e ritorno alla sua vita, sudando freddo immagino.
Ora siamo rimasti io e il mio compagno. Gli sto vicino, gli voglio molto bene. Lui si affretta a dire all'altro che se riuscirò a riconquistarlo lui non dirà niente alla moglie, altrimenti scoppia lo "scandalo".
E quindi rimango con il mio compagno, perchè sento che devo tentarle tutte per recuperare il nostro rapporto. Almeno questo glielo devo.
Però sono ancora innamorata dell'altro. Non vedendolo e non sentendolo credo (spero!) che questa cotta mi passi.
Però mi chiedo anche se riuscirò ad essere di nuovo felice come lo sono stata, perchè non stavo cercando trasgressione, ma mi sono semplicemente innamorata. Il che mi fa dedurre che qualcosa non funzionasse nel rapporto con il mio compagno...
E ora cosa faccio? Soffoco il sentimento (sono consapevole che l'altro non avrebbe rinunciato alla sua vita per me) e riprendo la mia vita normale? e se peggioro le cose?
Vi prego aiutatemi, nella mia banalità mi sento davvero scoraggiata e non so proprio csoa fare...
Ps: ovviamente non sono una traditrice seriale


----------



## Daniele (1 Febbraio 2010)

Ok, sei nella merda più assoluta davvero. Le cose da fare sono solo due in questi casi, o capisci cosa nel tuo rapporto con il tuo compagno non andava bene e ne parlate e vedete se si può fare qualcosa oppure lasci lui e stai sola, lasciando perdere l'amante che sinceramente è sposato e con figli, ma chi te lo ha fatto fare??? Solo per ammmmmmore? Però adesso tu sei nella merda perchè la seconda opzione no è fattibile per ora, perchè il tuo compagno è giustamente incacchiato e sinceramente so che avrebbe il coraggio di dire tutto alla moglie del suo amico, anche perchè lui è stato tradito sia da te che da lui.
Mi spiace, o stai zitta e spingi avanti la carretta oppure accetti le conseguenze della tua e della sua azione, ma c'è una terza opzione e qui devi essere brava tu, devi lasciarlo sbollire e farti perdonare per lasciarlo.
Comunque te lo ripeto, adesso ti sei ficcata in una situazione di cui tu non ne sei protagonista ma ormai vittima.


----------



## Minerva (1 Febbraio 2010)

Silent ha detto:


> Insomma, alla fine ci sono cascata anch'io. Convivo da 6 anni con un ragazzo che ho amato molto. Dico "amato" perchè tre mesi fa, per motivi di lavoro, sono entrata in contatto ravvicinato con uno dei suoi migliori amici. Piccoli incontri, qualche breve uscita, telefonate, sms. Bacio e sesso. Lui inizia a dirmi "ti amo" (va precisato che è ben che sposato con n. 3 figli). E io mi innamoro pazzamente. Il sesso c'entra poco: preferiamo parlare, accarezzarci, coccolarci con mille chiamate e mille sms. Il periodo più bello della mia vita. Abbiamo paura, siamo in una situazione terribile. E un mese fa veniamo scoperti. Non so con quale strano potere, il mio compagno scopre tutto, minaccia di rivelarlo alla moglie di lui (con tutte le terribili conseguenze del caso). Risultato: separazione immediata dal mio amante, crollo psicologico del mio compagno che comunque decide di riprovarci con me. L'amante sparisce, nega tutto ("ma sì, provo una forte _attrazione _per te, ma...") e ritorno alla sua vita, sudando freddo immagino.
> Ora siamo rimasti io e il mio compagno. Gli sto vicino, gli voglio molto bene. Lui si affretta a dire all'altro che se riuscirò a riconquistarlo lui non dirà niente alla moglie, altrimenti scoppia lo "scandalo".
> E quindi rimango con il mio compagno, perchè sento che devo tentarle tutte per recuperare il nostro rapporto. Almeno questo glielo devo.
> Però sono ancora innamorata dell'altro. Non vedendolo e non sentendolo credo (spero!) che questa cotta mi passi.
> ...


 ma lascialo
non lo ami
è una persona orrenda per aver ricattato te e lo sciagurato padre di 3 figli3


----------



## Daniele (1 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma lascialo
> non lo ami
> è una persona orrenda per aver ricattato te e lo sciagurato padre di 3 figli3


Minerva, non è una persona orrenda, ma una persona che è stato tradito da due persone nel medesimo momento, una persona che sta male e sa di avere un arma. Se ti colpissero alla testa con un bastone e tu avessi una pistola in mano sarebbe orrendo uccidere, ma in quel momento è l'unica cosa che vorresti fare.
Lui è solo incacchiato ed anzi se non avesse preso questa arma in mano avrei pensato che non è umano.
Però Minerva se lei lo lascia così in automatico cade una famiglia, è qui che c'è il problemino non da poco.


----------



## Minerva (1 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Minerva, non è una persona orrenda, ma una persona che è stato tradito da due persone nel medesimo momento, una persona che sta male e sa di avere un arma. Se ti colpissero alla testa con un bastone e tu avessi una pistola in mano sarebbe orrendo uccidere, ma in quel momento è l'unica cosa che vorresti fare.
> Lui è solo incacchiato ed anzi se non avesse preso questa arma in mano avrei pensato che non è umano.
> Però Minerva se lei lo lascia così in automatico cade una famiglia, è qui che c'è il problemino non da poco.


non hanno figli e non c'è motivo per il quale lei debba stare con lui se non l'ama.e così dovrebbe pretendere lui stesso 
se mi colpissero in testa con il bastone mi difenderei contro chi ha l'arma; sicuramente non penserei di sterminare tutta la sua famiglia .
il ricatto è una cosa ignobile, mille volte meglio lo avesse preso a cazzotti


----------



## Grande82 (1 Febbraio 2010)

Silent ha detto:


> Insomma, alla fine ci sono cascata anch'io. Convivo da 6 anni con un ragazzo che ho amato molto. Dico "amato" perchè tre mesi fa, per motivi di lavoro, sono entrata in contatto ravvicinato con uno dei suoi migliori amici. Piccoli incontri, qualche breve uscita, telefonate, sms. Bacio e sesso. Lui inizia a dirmi "ti amo" (va precisato che è ben che sposato con n. 3 figli). E io mi innamoro pazzamente. Il sesso c'entra poco: preferiamo parlare, accarezzarci, coccolarci con mille chiamate e mille sms. Il periodo più bello della mia vita. Abbiamo paura, siamo in una situazione terribile. E un mese fa veniamo scoperti. Non so con quale strano potere, il mio compagno scopre tutto, minaccia di rivelarlo alla moglie di lui (con tutte le terribili conseguenze del caso). Risultato: separazione immediata dal mio amante, crollo psicologico del mio compagno che comunque decide di riprovarci con me. L'amante sparisce, nega tutto ("ma sì, provo una forte _attrazione _per te, ma...") e ritorno alla sua vita, sudando freddo immagino.
> Ora siamo rimasti io e il mio compagno. Gli sto vicino, gli voglio molto bene. Lui si affretta a dire all'altro che se riuscirò a riconquistarlo lui non dirà niente alla moglie, altrimenti scoppia lo "scandalo".
> E quindi rimango con il mio compagno, perchè sento che devo tentarle tutte per recuperare il nostro rapporto. Almeno questo glielo devo.
> Però sono ancora innamorata dell'altro. Non vedendolo e non sentendolo credo (spero!) che questa cotta mi passi.
> ...


 credo che tu debba chiudere una storia rimessa insieme come i cocci di una vecchissima brocca in ceramica... 
immagino che il tuo compagno usi la follia di 'dire tutto' senza rendersi conto che non si compra l'amore di qualcuno. 
immagino che tu cercassi una via di fuga da un rapporto finito.
cosa è finito? cosa non ha funzionato fra voi? cosa avresti da rimproverargli? cosa ti dava all'inizio e ora non avevi più? coccole? carezze? 
devi porti un pò di domande e partire da lì. assieme a lui, magari, per far capire anche a lui come e perchè è finita. 
poi vai per la tua strada e la prossima volta che 'odori' profumo di uomo sposato, fuggi.


----------



## Amoremio (1 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Minerva, non è una persona orrenda, ma una persona che è stato tradito da due persone nel medesimo momento, una persona che sta male e sa di avere un arma. Se ti colpissero alla testa con un bastone e tu avessi una pistola in mano sarebbe orrendo uccidere, ma in quel momento è l'unica cosa che vorresti fare.
> Lui è solo incacchiato ed anzi se non avesse preso questa arma in mano avrei pensato che non è umano.
> Però Minerva se lei lo lascia così in automatico cade una famiglia, è qui che c'è il problemino non da poco.


dan, scusa ma dove può andare un rapporto con queste basi?

io quoto minerva
è ricatto

ricatto autolesionistico tra l'altro
tempo che lui nega a sè stesso, alla sua vita, alla possibilità di incontrare un'altra persona con cui poter davvero costruire


----------



## aristocat (1 Febbraio 2010)

Silent ha detto:


> Ora siamo rimasti io e il mio compagno. Gli sto vicino, _gli voglio molto bene. Lui si affretta a dire all'altro che se riuscirò a riconquistarlo lui non dirà niente alla moglie, altrimenti scoppia lo "scandalo"._


 Ma cos'è? La variante più meschina dello slogan "soddisfatti o rimborsati"?


Silent ha detto:


> E quindi rimango con il mio compagno. Almeno questo glielo devo.
> E ora cosa faccio?iprendo la mia _vita normale_?


 !!!


Silent ha detto:


> e se peggioro le cose?


Bell'esemplare anche il tuo compagno, però!
Fossi in te mi disintossicherei sia da lui che dall'amante...
ripartendo da me ..:sonar:
anche se so che è facile dirlo così...
Ma almeno questo "te lo devi"...


----------



## aristocat (1 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Comunque te lo ripeto, adesso ti sei ficcata in una situazione di cui tu non ne sei protagonista ma ormai vittima.


Infatti non riesco a provare pietà per il suo compagno, perchè con i fatti dimostra di essere un vigliacco meschino e un bambino mai cresciuto.
Sarebbe da mollarlo non piegandosi a quei suoi ricatti che neanche all'asilo nido...


----------



## Daniele (1 Febbraio 2010)

Ok, lei riparte da se e l'amante perde la famiglia, adesso le cose vanno gestite ed in maniera ottimale. Si, lui doveva sinceramente piacchiare entrambi e via buttare fuori di casa lei, ma sinceramente ogni cosa avrebbe fatto sarebbe stata negativa, picchiare è da denuncia, ricattare no.
Sul fatto cheil tradimento sia in caso di evidente fine rapporto non ne sarei così certo, sicuramente sancisce la fine di un rapporto ma non è conseguenza di un rapporto finito.


----------



## Amoremio (1 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ok, lei riparte da se e l'amante perde la famiglia, adesso le cose vanno gestite ed in maniera ottimale. Si, lui doveva sinceramente piacchiare entrambi e via buttare fuori di casa lei, ma sinceramente ogni cosa avrebbe fatto sarebbe stata negativa, picchiare è da denuncia, ricattare no.
> Sul fatto cheil tradimento sia in caso di evidente fine rapporto non ne sarei così certo, sicuramente sancisce la fine di un rapporto ma non è conseguenza di un rapporto finito.


 
anche il ricatto è da denuncia


----------



## Grande82 (1 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ok, lei riparte da se e l'amante perde la famiglia, adesso le cose vanno gestite ed in maniera ottimale. Si, lui doveva sinceramente piacchiare entrambi e via buttare fuori di casa lei, ma sinceramente ogni cosa avrebbe fatto sarebbe stata negativa, picchiare è da denuncia, ricattare no.
> Sul fatto cheil tradimento sia in caso di evidente fine rapporto non ne sarei così certo, sicuramente sancisce la fine di un rapporto ma non è conseguenza di un rapporto finito.


 anche ricattare è da denuncia....
comunque, a parte questo, concordo nel dire che forse la famiglia con tre bambini andrebbe un attimino preservata. E che forse anche quest'uomo così' rancoroso e folle merita delle spiegazioni e un aiuto ad uscire da un evidente stato di confusione. che lei faccia l'offesa e vada via mi pare alquanto ridicolo. Potrebbe prodigarsi per capire se stessa e magari anche aiutare lui a uscirne...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2010)

Silent ha detto:


> Insomma, alla fine ci sono cascata anch'io. Convivo da 6 anni con un ragazzo che ho amato molto. Dico "amato" perchè tre mesi fa, per motivi di lavoro, sono entrata in contatto ravvicinato con uno dei suoi migliori amici. Piccoli incontri, qualche breve uscita, telefonate, sms. Bacio e sesso. Lui inizia a dirmi "ti amo" (va precisato che è ben che sposato con n. 3 figli). E io mi innamoro pazzamente. Il sesso c'entra poco: preferiamo parlare, accarezzarci, coccolarci con mille chiamate e mille sms. Il periodo più bello della mia vita. Abbiamo paura, siamo in una situazione terribile. E un mese fa veniamo scoperti. Non so con quale strano potere, il mio compagno scopre tutto, minaccia di rivelarlo alla moglie di lui (con tutte le terribili conseguenze del caso). Risultato: separazione immediata dal mio amante, crollo psicologico del mio compagno che comunque decide di riprovarci con me. L'amante sparisce, nega tutto ("ma sì, provo una forte _attrazione _per te, ma...") e ritorno alla sua vita, sudando freddo immagino.
> Ora siamo rimasti io e il mio compagno. Gli sto vicino, gli voglio molto bene. Lui si affretta a dire all'altro che se riuscirò a riconquistarlo lui non dirà niente alla moglie, altrimenti scoppia lo "scandalo".
> E quindi rimango con il mio compagno, perchè sento che devo tentarle tutte per recuperare il nostro rapporto. Almeno questo glielo devo.
> Però sono ancora innamorata dell'altro. Non vedendolo e non sentendolo credo (spero!) che questa cotta mi passi.
> ...


1) Mi fa un enorme piacere di come descrivi una realistica storia alternativa, che qua è ora di finirla di mettere sempre e solo il sesso davanti a tutto.

2) Sono felice per quei tuoi tre mesi: da brivido eh? Si ritorna a sentirsi vivi eh?

3) Sono curiosissimo di sapere come vi siete fatti beccare.

4) Qui si dice che l'innamoramento passa, e in genere queste storiette lasciano il tempo che trovano. Lui ha fatto la cosa giusta, capisci che sposato con tre figli, per stare con te deve pagare prezzi altissimi.

5) Dai retta al nonno qua, non succede nessuno scandalo...ma stai scherzando? Se lei è moglie, una brava moglie, gli dirà pussa via seminatore di discordie! Piuttosto non è che ora ti va di nuovo bene il tuo compagno perchè hai paura di restar sola? Con che faccia ti rassegni a tornarci? 

6) Sei solo una normalissima donna. Tanto va la gatta al lardo che ci lascia lo zampino. Sapevi benissimo in partenza come andava a finire e la prossima volta ci starai più attenta.

Fossi in te...direi al compagno: Vai pure a farti figure di merda con la moglie di lui, non me ne importa un fico secco. Semplice no?


----------



## aristocat (1 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ok, lei riparte da se e l'amante perde la famiglia, adesso le cose vanno gestite ed in maniera ottimale. Si, lui doveva sinceramente piacchiare entrambi e via buttare fuori di casa lei, ma sinceramente ogni cosa avrebbe fatto sarebbe stata negativa, picchiare è da denuncia, ricattare no.
> Sul fatto cheil tradimento sia in caso di evidente fine rapporto non ne sarei così certo, sicuramente sancisce la fine di un rapporto ma non è conseguenza di un rapporto finito.


No, lui non doveva nè picchiare nè ricattare nessuno; solo lasciare lei e depennare lui dalla lista degli amici. A volte il silenzio è il miglior disprezzo.

Non so se questo tradimento sia il segno della fine di un rapporto, rimane il fatto che entrambi si stanno gestendo in modo quasi tragico...:blank:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> No, lui non doveva nè picchiare nè ricattare nessuno; solo lasciare lei e depennare lui dalla lista degli amici. A volte il silenzio è il miglior disprezzo.
> 
> Non so se questo tradimento sia il segno della fine di un rapporto, rimane il fatto che entrambi si stanno gestendo in modo quasi tragico...:blank:


Comicissimo direi...o boccacesco...


----------



## Lettrice (1 Febbraio 2010)

Ma mollalo!

Poi per me se ci si sporca, ci si deve sporcar per BENE... :carneval:


----------



## aristocat (1 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fossi in te...direi al compagno: Vai pure a farti figure di merda con la moglie di lui, non me ne importa un fico secco. Semplice no?


Silent,
Al di là del linguaggio più o meno colorito, se tu dai corda ai suoi ricattini entri in una spirale che non finisce più. 
No, no, tira fuori la fermezza e la grinta e fagli capire che non può abbassarsi a questi livelli di nefandezza...se ancora gli resta una dignità.

Dignità per dignità, fossi in te troncherei con tutti e due...


----------



## aristocat (1 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Comicissimo direi...o boccacesco...


o grottesco :carneval:
scusa Silent


----------



## Mari' (1 Febbraio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Silent,
> Al di là del linguaggio più o meno colorito, se tu dai corda ai suoi ricattini entri in una spirale che non finisce più.
> No, no, tira fuori la fermezza e la grinta e fagli capire che non può abbassarsi a questi livelli di nefandezza...se ancora gli resta una dignità.
> 
> Dignità per dignità, *fossi in te troncherei con tutti e due*...



:up: e' il minimo.


----------



## Becco (1 Febbraio 2010)

Silent ha detto:


> Insomma, alla fine ci sono cascata anch'io. Convivo da 6 anni con un ragazzo che ho amato molto. Dico "amato" perchè tre mesi fa, per motivi di lavoro, sono entrata in contatto ravvicinato con uno dei suoi migliori amici. Piccoli incontri, qualche breve uscita, telefonate, sms. Bacio e sesso. Lui inizia a dirmi "ti amo" (va precisato che è ben che sposato con n. 3 figli). E io mi innamoro pazzamente. Il sesso c'entra poco: preferiamo parlare, accarezzarci, coccolarci con mille chiamate e mille sms. Il periodo più bello della mia vita. Abbiamo paura, siamo in una situazione terribile. E un mese fa veniamo scoperti. Non so con quale strano potere, il mio compagno scopre tutto, minaccia di rivelarlo alla moglie di lui (con tutte le terribili conseguenze del caso). Risultato: separazione immediata dal mio amante, crollo psicologico del mio compagno che comunque decide di riprovarci con me. L'amante sparisce, nega tutto ("ma sì, provo una forte _attrazione _per te, ma...") e ritorno alla sua vita, sudando freddo immagino.
> Ora siamo rimasti io e il mio compagno. Gli sto vicino, gli voglio molto bene. Lui si affretta a dire all'altro che se riuscirò a riconquistarlo lui non dirà niente alla moglie, altrimenti scoppia lo "scandalo".
> E quindi rimango con il mio compagno, perchè sento che devo tentarle tutte per recuperare il nostro rapporto. Almeno questo glielo devo.
> Però sono ancora innamorata dell'altro. Non vedendolo e non sentendolo credo (spero!) che questa cotta mi passi.
> ...


 ---------------

Ma il problema non è tradire con amore o senza, il problema è l'inganno che hai fatto al tuo compagno.
Ci si può benissimo innamorare di un'altra persona, è umano e comprensibilissimo. Però bisogna essere leali e non fare del male a nessuno, si va dal compagno/a e si mettono giù le carte, assi e scartini.
Si contano i punti e si chiude. Ma tenersi in tasca la felicità di un innamoramento a spese del povero cornuto, è un gesto di pura cattiveria che i traditi non dovrebbero perdonare mai!


----------



## Daniele (1 Febbraio 2010)

Che lui doveva non fare nulla è tutto da dire che sia la cosa giusta, sinceramente da tradito direi che essendo lei andata con un amico il suo mondo deve essere crollato e non poco, visto questo ilr icatto è il minimo che potesse fare, perchè in condizioni del genere ci può scappare il morto, non dimentichiamoci.
Lui non è una persona brutta e schifosa, sono schifose quelle due persone che lo hanno reso così, che sia per amore o non amore o per sesso o per caramelle, qua c'è una storia di persone altamente schifose che non si fermano davanti a nulla e sinceramente in questo trittico li vedrei felicemente tutti come feccia umana, l'amico di lui sopratutto che era anche sposato con figli. E lei che si è innamorata di una persona così di merda, ma possibile che certe donne e certi uomini hanno i sentimenti ed il cervello negli organi genitali?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Che lui doveva non fare nulla è tutto da dire che sia la cosa giusta, sinceramente da tradito direi che essendo lei andata con un amico il suo mondo deve essere crollato e non poco, visto questo ilr icatto è il minimo che potesse fare, perchè in condizioni del genere ci può scappare il morto, non dimentichiamoci.
> Lui non è una persona brutta e schifosa, sono schifose quelle due persone che lo hanno reso così, che sia per amore o non amore o per sesso o per caramelle, qua c'è una storia di persone altamente schifose che non si fermano davanti a nulla e sinceramente in questo trittico li vedrei felicemente tutti come feccia umana, l'amico di lui sopratutto che era anche sposato con figli. E lei che si è innamorata di una persona così di merda, ma possibile che certe donne e certi uomini hanno i sentimenti ed il cervello negli organi genitali?


Si è possibile, fattene una ragione.


----------



## aristocat (1 Febbraio 2010)

*prova e vedrai...*



Daniele ha detto:


> Che lui doveva non fare nulla è tutto da dire che sia la cosa giusta, sinceramente da tradito direi che essendo lei andata con un amico il suo mondo deve essere crollato e non poco, visto questo ilr icatto è il minimo che potesse fare, perchè in condizioni del genere ci può scappare il morto, non dimentichiamoci.
> Lui non è una persona brutta e schifosa, sono schifose quelle due persone che lo hanno reso così, che sia per amore o non amore o per sesso o per caramelle, qua c'è una storia di persone altamente schifose che non si fermano davanti a nulla e sinceramente in questo trittico li vedrei felicemente tutti come feccia umana, l'amico di lui sopratutto che era anche sposato con figli. E lei che si è innamorata di una persona così di merda, ma possibile che certe donne e certi uomini hanno i sentimenti ed il cervello negli organi genitali?


Fidati, Daniele. Il silenzio, unito alle valigie fuori dalla porta ...è il miglior disprezzo. Non sai quanto brucia! 
ari


----------



## Amoremio (1 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si è possibile, fattene una ragione.


mi stupisco ma


ti quoto



(anche perchè hai una gran bella firma)


----------



## Verena67 (1 Febbraio 2010)

Silent ha detto:


> .
> E ora cosa faccio? Soffoco il sentimento (sono consapevole che l'altro non avrebbe rinunciato alla sua vita per me) e riprendo la mia vita normale? e se peggioro le cose?
> Vi prego aiutatemi, nella mia banalità mi sento davvero scoraggiata e non so proprio csoa fare...
> Ps: ovviamente non sono una traditrice seriale


benvenuta, la tua storia è spiazzante (anche se qui la leggiamo tutti i giorni).
Non capisco perché ti fai manipolare dal tuo compagno.
Tutto, ma essere ricattati (di cosa poi?!) no.
Premesso che l'altro è stato il consueto coniglio mannaro, quel che conta sei tu: perché stai con un uomo che non ami piu' e che ti manipola?!

E comunque non puoi "soffocare" un sentimento che (da parte di lui) non esiste. Non comunque nel modo in cui desideravi tu. Non ci puoi fare nulla, puoi solo ...ripartire da te.

Fuori, sola, ma mille volte LIBERA!
CORAGGIO!


----------



## Verena67 (1 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma lascialo
> non lo ami
> è una persona orrenda per aver ricattato te e lo sciagurato padre di 3 figli3


stavolta siamo d'accordo.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mi stupisco ma
> 
> 
> ti quoto
> ...


Tu non sai quanto mi ha fatto ridere quella frase tu non sai...:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Febbraio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> benvenuta, la tua storia è spiazzante (anche se qui la leggiamo tutti i giorni).
> Non capisco perché ti fai manipolare dal tuo compagno.
> Tutto, ma essere ricattati (di cosa poi?!) no.
> Premesso che l'altro è stato il consueto coniglio mannaro, quel che conta sei tu: perché stai con un uomo che non ami piu' e che ti manipola?!
> ...





Verena67 ha detto:


> stavolta siamo d'accordo.


E quoto pure tutte le altre.

Silent la storia con l'amante è finita, ma illuderti di avere ancora un potere su di lui (per interposta persona del tuo fidanzato) ti dà l'illusione di avere ancora un filo che vi unisce e, forse, una speranza assurda.
Se il tuo fidanzato dovese fare la rivelazione alla moglie sarebbe lui il rsponsabile e non te.
Siamo certi che alla moglie si farebbe un dispetto?


----------



## astonished (2 Febbraio 2010)

*Quel "meschino" forse merita delle attenuanti..!*



Silent ha detto:


> Insomma, alla fine ci sono cascata anch'io. Convivo da 6 anni con un ragazzo che ho amato molto. Dico "amato" perchè tre mesi fa, per motivi di lavoro, sono entrata in contatto ravvicinato con uno dei suoi migliori amici. Piccoli incontri, qualche breve uscita, telefonate, sms. Bacio e sesso. Lui inizia a dirmi "ti amo" (va precisato che è ben che sposato con n. 3 figli). E io mi innamoro pazzamente. Il sesso c'entra poco: preferiamo parlare, accarezzarci, coccolarci con mille chiamate e mille sms. Il periodo più bello della mia vita. Abbiamo paura, siamo in una situazione terribile. E un mese fa veniamo scoperti. Non so con quale strano potere, il mio compagno scopre tutto, minaccia di rivelarlo alla moglie di lui (con tutte le terribili conseguenze del caso). Risultato: separazione immediata dal mio amante, crollo psicologico del mio compagno che comunque decide di riprovarci con me. L'amante sparisce, nega tutto ("ma sì, provo una forte _attrazione _per te, ma...") e ritorno alla sua vita, sudando freddo immagino.
> Ora siamo rimasti io e il mio compagno. Gli sto vicino, gli voglio molto bene. Lui si affretta a dire all'altro che se riuscirò a riconquistarlo lui non dirà niente alla moglie, altrimenti scoppia lo "scandalo".
> E quindi rimango con il mio compagno, perchè sento che devo tentarle tutte per recuperare il nostro rapporto. Almeno questo glielo devo.
> Però sono ancora innamorata dell'altro. Non vedendolo e non sentendolo credo (spero!) che questa cotta mi passi.
> ...


Ciao e benvenuta.
In molti ti hanno risposto, alucni sono saliti in cattedra ed hanno sentenziato, hanno già bollato il tuo ragazzo come un meschino, un ricattatore (per carità se le cose stanno realmente come ci racconti se lo meriterebbe pure ma.....poi vediamo) altri sono stati più cauti nei giudizi sulla storia in generale ma molto più profondi, a mio avviso, nel cogliere cosa non andava.

Vorrei fare delle osservazioni stando alle poche righe scritte all'apertura del thread:



Non sei affatto addolorata dell'accaduto e per tua stessa ammissione dici di amare ancora "l'altro"
Non amavi assolutamente il tuo ragazzo, magari in passato, ma non fino a 3 mesi fa altrimenti in così poco tempo non ti saresti costruita una storia fatta di brevi uscite,sms, baci sesso etc..vuol dire che il tuo rapporto era finito già da un pezzo e la tua mente ha realizzato in ritardo quanto già realizzato dal tuo subconscio
Il tuo amante si è rivelato per quello che è: se l'è data a gambe levate una volta smascherato; bell'esempio di uomo, grande maturità ma soprattutto grande senso di responsabilità
 Il tuo ragazzo si è comportato male, semprechè sia vero che ti abbia ricattato come dici tu, e se è strettamente aderente alla realtà quanto ci riporti, parola per parola, ma non potendo dubitare dobbiamo crederti: ricattare qualcuno è sempre un gesto riprovevole MA dobbiamo inquadrare il quadro psicologico in cui questo è stato fatto; il tuo compagno, che probabilmente provava per te molto più di quanto nei fatti hai dimostrato di provare tu per lui, si è visto tradire da te e dal suo amico; non l'avesse conosciuto il tuo amante avrebbe sempre potuto "pensare" di sfogare la sua rabbia prendedolo a pugni qualora l'avesse incontrato un giorno (dico pensare eh, non farlo) invece si è visto tradire da un suo amico (amico!?) dunque mutilato anche nella reazione e nello sfogo. E' ovvio che il tuo ragazzo sia in una situazione di instabilità emotiva che lo ha portato a vaneggiare quelle cose ma io non me la sento di infierire su di lui perchè so bene cosa si prova ad essere traditi anche se non per il tramite di un amico. Il ricatto è un gesto di umana bassezza ma non più del tradimento e se tu lo hai tradito per amore potrebbe anche darsi che il tuo ragazzo, non avendo più appigli si sia abbassato al ricatto per tenerti con lui, anche questa una forma di amore seppur sbagliatissima e non dignitosa perchè i sentimenti non si comprano (so già che nessuno sarà d'accordo,che tutti diranno che si tratta di possesso e non di amore, ma potrebbe starci che uno si comporti così: io non lo farei ma ci stà perchè la sua ferita è ancora troppo fresca e tra poco capirà e se è una persona cpn un minimo di autostima e dignità vedrai che sarà lui a prendere la decisione di chiudere il rapporto, dagli solo il tempo di ritrovare la serenità per riflettere sull'accaduto)
A conti fatti, tirando le somme, puoi salvare il salvabile con l'unico gesto possibile: lascia il tuo ragazzo e lascia perdere l'amante; in questo modo non infierirai oltremodo sulla dignità del primo e ridimensionerai la valenza del secondo.

Quanto a te, rifletti sul perchè sia successo tutto questo e fanne tesoro, ma tira le somme solo quando avrai realizzato quanto è accaduto. Ora, in tutta sincerità, non mi sembra che tu sia particolarmente affranta e dispiaciuta per il tuo comportamento, dunque saresti sommaria nelle conclusioni.

Tornando a bomba, se 3 mesi sono bastati per cancellare 6 anni di convivenza, ed è andata come è andata, il problema era ed è nella tua storia: distaccati da tutto e da tutti e rifletti perchè potresti fare danni ben peggiori.


Ciao


----------



## Kid (2 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma lascialo
> non lo ami
> è una persona orrenda per aver ricattato te e lo sciagurato padre di 3 figli3



E no scusa, è stato pure troppo buono secondo me... ne so qualcosa degli "amici" sciacalli. Mia moglie ha cominciato a pentirsi dal momento che le ho chiesto "ma secondo te che persona è uno che si finge mio amico e intanto ci prova con mia moglie?". L'altro si che è una persona di m.... scusa! E pure la cara Silent ha scelto proprio male la persona con la quale tradire il suo marito... non potrà mai perdonarla fino in fondo temo.... Ma come cavolo si fa a tradire con gli amici??? Capisco che si possa sentirsi innamorati, era successo pure a me, ma teniamo fuori gli amanti dal contesto famigliare.


----------



## Amoremio (2 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> E no scusa, è stato pure troppo buono secondo me... ne so qualcosa degli "amici" sciacalli. Mia moglie ha cominciato a pentirsi dal momento che le ho chiesto "ma secondo te che persona è uno che si finge mio amico e intanto ci prova con mia moglie?". L'altro si che è una persona di m.... scusa! E pure la cara Silent ha scelto proprio male la persona con la quale tradire il suo marito... non potrà mai perdonarla fino in fondo temo.... Ma come cavolo si fa a tradire con gli amici??? Capisco che si possa sentirsi innamorati, era successo pure a me, ma teniamo fuori gli amanti dal contesto famigliare.


kid e astonished

nessuno dice che l'altro sia un santo eh?
ma non c'è bisogno del suo personaggio in questa storia
è un pdm al cubo. stop

nessuno ha detto nemmeno che silent ha agito bene
anzi 
non solo ha tradito, ma l'ha fatto con un amico eek di lui

resta il fatto che la reazione del ragazzo è immatura e autolesionistica

quale persona degna di questo nome vorrebbe costringere qualcuno a stare al suo fianco?
e, a maggior ragione, chi vorrebbe costringere un partner che già quando non c'erano costrizioni l'ha tradito?
solo una persona molto immatura o nella migliore delle ipotesi qualcuno psicologicamente scompensato dal tradimento subito

e perchè poi?
con quale costrutto?

questo legame malato va rescisso

con garbo e tatto se fosse possibile o in qualunque altro modo


----------



## MK (2 Febbraio 2010)

Silent ha detto:


> Lui si affretta a dire all'altro che se riuscirò a riconquistarlo lui non dirà niente alla moglie, altrimenti scoppia lo "scandalo".
> E quindi rimango con il mio compagno, perchè sento che devo tentarle tutte per recuperare il nostro rapporto.


O perchè hai paura delle conseguenze? La vedo dura, molto dura...


----------



## MK (2 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma lascialo
> non lo ami
> è una persona orrenda per aver ricattato te e lo sciagurato padre di 3 figli3


Quoto.


----------



## astonished (2 Febbraio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> kid e astonished
> 
> nessuno dice che l'altro sia un santo eh?
> ma non c'è bisogno del suo personaggio in questa storia
> ...


Ovvio, anch'io l'ho detto e sono d'accordo ma diamogli il tempo di realizzare quanto gli è accaduto a sto povero ragazzo: non è che un tradimento lo digerisci quanto una colazione latte e caffè!


----------



## Kid (2 Febbraio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> kid e astonished
> 
> nessuno dice che l'altro sia un santo eh?
> ma non c'è bisogno del suo personaggio in questa storia
> ...


Vale pure per me quanto detto da Astonished... cioè lui deve avere in corpo una rabbia e una delusione tale che... vabbè ho uno strano senso di dejavù!


----------



## Minerva (2 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> E no scusa, è stato pure troppo buono secondo me... ne so qualcosa degli "amici" sciacalli. Mia moglie ha cominciato a pentirsi dal momento che le ho chiesto "ma secondo te che persona è uno che si finge mio amico e intanto ci prova con mia moglie?". L'altro si che è una persona di m.... scusa! E pure la cara Silent ha scelto proprio male la persona con la quale tradire il suo marito... non potrà mai perdonarla fino in fondo temo.... Ma come cavolo si fa a tradire con gli amici??? Capisco che si possa sentirsi innamorati, era successo pure a me, ma teniamo fuori gli amanti dal contesto famigliare.


il ricatto è un'arma ignobile comunque; 
questo però non assolve nessuno.


----------



## Anna A (2 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> E no scusa, è stato pure troppo buono secondo me... ne so qualcosa degli "amici" sciacalli. Mia moglie ha cominciato a pentirsi dal momento che le ho chiesto "ma secondo te che persona è uno che si finge mio amico e intanto ci prova con mia moglie?". L'altro si che è una persona di m.... scusa! E pure la cara Silent ha scelto proprio male la persona con la quale tradire il suo marito... non potrà mai perdonarla fino in fondo temo.... Ma come cavolo si fa a tradire con gli amici??? Capisco che si possa sentirsi innamorati, era successo pure a me, ma teniamo fuori gli amanti dal contesto famigliare.


con gli amici mai per principio.. ma se succede si vede anche di che pasta è fatto l'amico. uno che scappa e non ti viene a chiedere scusa, mostrando la faccia, anche sapendo di essere in torto marcio e di non meritare la tua amicizia, non vale nemmeno i soldi di un sms.

poi, come vedi e come ti avevo predetto, tua moglie e te, siete fatti uguali e, cosa ancora più bella, non avete perso la complicità. ce la farete alla grande.


----------



## Kid (2 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> con gli amici mai per principio.. ma se succede si vede anche di che pasta è fatto l'amico. uno che scappa e non ti viene a chiedere scusa, mostrando la faccia, anche sapendo di essere in torto marcio e di non meritare la tua amicizia, non vale nemmeno i soldi di un sms.
> 
> poi, come vedi e come ti avevo predetto, tua moglie e te, siete fatti uguali e, cosa ancora più bella, non avete perso la complicità. ce la farete alla grande.



Si, c'è da dire che comunque la situazione tra me e mia moglie non è che sia così rosea... ma più per "colpa" mia, lei la sua disponibilità me l'ha data. Diciamo che in cuor mio ci sono dei giorni che sono ancora combattuto.


----------



## oscuro (2 Febbraio 2010)

*spero*

Io spero che questa storia sia inventata.....se fosse per me verrei con le forze dell'ordine a prendervi uno per uno...per rinchiudervi in un sanatorio......!Tu che tradisci il tuo uomo per il suo amicoEPRECABILE....il tuo uomo che scopre tutto e che fà?Vuole riprovarci:STOMACHEVOLE...E questo personaggio meschino che poi è il peggiori di voi che sposato e con prole scappa...senza spiegazioni a nessuno:UOMO VILE E SCHIFOSO...!Insomma....tre loschi figuri....in una squallida parodia di vita!!


----------



## Anna A (2 Febbraio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io spero che questa storia sia inventata.....se fosse per me verrei con le forze dell'ordine a prendervi uno per uno...per rinchiudervi in un sanatorio......!Tu che tradisci il tuo uomo per il suo amicoEPRECABILE....il tuo uomo che scopre tutto e che fà?Vuole riprovarci:STOMACHEVOLE...E questo personaggio meschino che poi è il peggiori di voi che sposato e con prole scappa...senza spiegazioni a nessuno:UOMO VILE E SCHIFOSO...!Insomma....tre loschi figuri....in una squallida parodia di vita!!


 
rieccoti! dove eri finito?


----------



## oscuro (2 Febbraio 2010)

*Già*

Già dove son finito.......:mexican::mexican:Allora da dove cominciamo?Brevemente mi è stata sconvolta la vita professionale.....dopo che un lutto aveva sconvolto la mia vita privata....è stato tutto troppo veloce.....che ancora non mi capacito che è passato natale.......adesso tutto rallenta...e sto ritrovando tutto ciò che ho perso per strada.....eccomi qui!!:up:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> con gli amici mai per principio.. ma se succede si vede anche di che pasta è fatto l'amico. uno che scappa e non ti viene a chiedere scusa, mostrando la faccia, anche sapendo di essere in torto marcio e di non meritare la tua amicizia, non vale nemmeno i soldi di un sms.
> 
> poi, come vedi e come ti avevo predetto, tua moglie e te, siete fatti uguali e, cosa ancora più bella, non avete perso la complicità. ce la farete alla grande.


Mah Anna, ma se proprio ieri, c'è stata una bella scaramuccia...per un'amicizia rovinata...non si capiva bene, con quella coppia di amici, chi di noi due, flirtava ppiù pesantemente con il relativo consorte...

Così io accuso lei di aver rotto con quella lei, per colpa del flirt della mia lei con il suo lui, e mi giustifico...del mio flirt...con questa lei...

Mai pensato che proprio con gli amici è più facile che si inneschino certi meccanismi? Magari quando l'amico vien per sotto e ti chiede..." Dai dimmi, ma la tua come è a letto?"...E se due amici, iniziano a fare gli sboroni sulle performance amatorie delle rispettivi mogli...ehm...

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

In ogni caso come dico sempre:
C'è AMICIZIA


----------



## contepinceton (2 Febbraio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Già dove son finito.......:mexican::mexican:Allora da dove cominciamo?Brevemente mi è stata sconvolta la vita professionale.....dopo che un lutto aveva sconvolto la mia vita privata....è stato tutto troppo veloce.....che ancora non mi capacito che è passato natale.......adesso tutto rallenta...e sto ritrovando tutto ciò che ho perso per strada.....eccomi qui!!:up:


AMICO MIO...CIAO...
CHe piacere rileggerti...:up:


----------



## Mari' (2 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah Anna, ma se proprio ieri, c'è stata una bella scaramuccia...per un'amicizia rovinata...non si capiva bene, con quella coppia di amici, chi di noi due, flirtava ppiù pesantemente con il relativo consorte...
> .......
> 
> In ogni caso come dico sempre:
> C'è AMICIZIA


Pinceton cancella questo intervento, e' disgustoso


----------



## Anna A (2 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah Anna, ma se proprio ieri, c'è stata una bella scaramuccia...per un'amicizia rovinata...non si capiva bene, con quella coppia di amici, chi di noi due, flirtava ppiù pesantemente con il relativo consorte...
> 
> Così io accuso lei di aver rotto con quella lei, per colpa del flirt della mia lei con il suo lui, e mi giustifico...del mio flirt...con questa lei...
> 
> ...


begli amici che hai.. madò che gente.. commentare la vita intima della propria moglie con gli amici in questo modo lo trovo di uno squallido senza pari.


----------



## Anna A (2 Febbraio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Già dove son finito.......:mexican::mexican:Allora da dove cominciamo?Brevemente mi è stata sconvolta la vita professionale.....dopo che un lutto aveva sconvolto la mia vita privata....è stato tutto troppo veloce.....che ancora non mi capacito che è passato natale.......adesso tutto rallenta...*e sto ritrovando tutto ciò che ho perso per strada.....eccomi qui!!:up:*


non sai quanto sono contenta di leggerti, ogni volta che ci sei.:sorriso2:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> begli amici che hai.. madò che gente.. commentare la vita intima della propria moglie con gli amici in questo modo lo trovo di uno squallido senza pari.


Come noi uomini nulla sappiamo dei discorsi che fate da donna a donna, nulla voi sapete dei discorsi che fanno gli uomini tra di loro.

Dio ha voluto che questi mondi fossero impermeabili l'uno all'altro.

Anna A, per me la vita intima è tutt'altra.

E mi dispiace che per te, la vita intima, sia solo il comportamente sessuale di un individuo.

Di fatto, delle mie vere cose intime, io non ho mai parlato ad anima viva.

Ho tradito: ma era amore!


----------



## contepinceton (2 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pinceton cancella questo intervento, e' disgustoso


Dovrei?
Hai la più pallida idea di quante cose disgustose ho letto io qui dentro?

Almeno io la merda non l'infiocchetto e la spaccio per nutella.

Capisci?


----------



## Amoremio (2 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ...
> Ho tradito: ma era amore!


senz'altro

ma di te stesso


----------



## Mari' (2 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dovrei?
> Hai la più pallida idea di quante cose disgustose ho letto io qui dentro?
> 
> Almeno io la merda non l'infiocchetto e la spaccio per nutella.
> ...




... capisco, forse hai ragione tu.


----------



## Anna A (2 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come noi uomini nulla sappiamo dei discorsi che fate da donna a donna, nulla voi sapete dei discorsi che fanno gli uomini tra di loro.
> 
> Dio ha voluto che questi mondi fossero impermeabili l'uno all'altro.
> 
> ...


 
mah.. io resto dell'idea che si può parlare di tutto, ma commentare con gli amici il culo della propria moglie, scusa, ma lo trovo di cattivo gusto, almeno io..


----------



## contepinceton (2 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> mah.. io resto dell'idea che si può parlare di tutto, ma commentare con gli amici il culo della propria moglie, scusa, ma lo trovo di cattivo gusto, almeno io..


Parlami di cosa vi dite voi negli spogliatoi delle palestre, dal parrucchiere...ecc...ecc...o di quello che vi dite, quando che so, si crea quell'amicizia con un'altra coppia e si fanno le vacanze assieme...

Dai racconta...

No eh? Silenzio di tomba. Vero?

Anna, non vengo sai dal paese dei balocchi? 
Là sono nato, e da là con un calcio nel culo mi hanno spedito in quello dei balordi.

E ne ho due palle dei balordi.


----------



## Amoremio (2 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... capisco, forse hai ragione tu.


ma anche no!


----------



## Nobody (2 Febbraio 2010)

Silent ha detto:


> Insomma, alla fine ci sono cascata anch'io. Convivo da 6 anni con un ragazzo che ho amato molto. Dico "amato" perchè tre mesi fa, per motivi di lavoro, sono entrata in contatto ravvicinato con uno dei suoi migliori amici. Piccoli incontri, qualche breve uscita, telefonate, sms. Bacio e sesso. Lui inizia a dirmi "ti amo" (va precisato che è ben che sposato con n. 3 figli). E io mi innamoro pazzamente. Il sesso c'entra poco: preferiamo parlare, accarezzarci, coccolarci con mille chiamate e mille sms. Il periodo più bello della mia vita. Abbiamo paura, siamo in una situazione terribile. E un mese fa veniamo scoperti. Non so con quale strano potere, il mio compagno scopre tutto, minaccia di rivelarlo alla moglie di lui (con tutte le terribili conseguenze del caso). Risultato: separazione immediata dal mio amante, crollo psicologico del mio compagno che comunque decide di riprovarci con me. L'amante sparisce, nega tutto ("ma sì, provo una forte _attrazione _per te, ma...") e ritorno alla sua vita, sudando freddo immagino.
> Ora siamo rimasti io e il mio compagno. Gli sto vicino, gli voglio molto bene. *Lui si affretta a dire all'altro che se riuscirò a riconquistarlo lui non dirà niente alla moglie, altrimenti scoppia lo "scandalo".*
> E quindi rimango con il mio compagno, perchè sento che devo tentarle tutte per recuperare il nostro rapporto. Almeno questo glielo devo.
> Però sono ancora innamorata dell'altro. Non vedendolo e non sentendolo credo (spero!) che questa cotta mi passi.
> ...


Pessimo ricatto. Secondo me stai accanto ad un uomo di merda.


----------



## Minerva (2 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah Anna, ma se proprio ieri, c'è stata una bella scaramuccia...per un'amicizia rovinata...non si capiva bene, con quella coppia di amici, chi di noi due, flirtava ppiù pesantemente con il relativo consorte...
> 
> Così io accuso lei di aver rotto con quella lei, per colpa del flirt della mia lei con il suo lui, e mi giustifico...del mio flirt...con questa lei...
> 
> ...


ecco...hai spiegato bene come sono gli uomi che aborro


----------



## Mari' (2 Febbraio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma anche no!


MAH! ... siamo arrivati alla frutta, il pranzo e' stato servito nei minimi particolari ... piu' leggo e piu' mi schifo e non e' solo qua dentro ... e' l'intero mondo/societa' che va di merda ... confesso, mi sento una aliena.


----------



## Daniele (2 Febbraio 2010)

Concordo con Kid, ma sinceramente se fossi il suo ragazzo prenderei gli oggetti di lei e li butterei fuori dalla finestra e poi con il sorriso sul viso andrei dal mio amico a cena e lpo stuzzicherei fino a che con il sorriso più grande del mondo davanti alla moglie sua gli chiederei "allora, come era la mia ragazza rispetto alla tua moglie? E' stato bello iul giro in giostra?"
Sapete perchè lo farei? perchè dei figli di un pezzo di merda non mi importa un fico secco se devo stare male io, è colpa sua che avendo i figli e tutto il resto ha messo il suo fringuello in un altro posto, colpa sua ad essere stato beccato.  Nessun ricatto, solo molta soddisfazione, ma sinceramente questo è quello che farà il ragazzo di Silent appena si renderà conto di che persona ha accanto.


----------



## oscuro (2 Febbraio 2010)

*grazie*

Grazie...per i vostri attestati di simpatia.....!Adesso piano piano tornerò...con le mie morali,con le reprimende,con le  mie faccine:incazzato::incazzato:insomma sempre pronto a puntar il dito di fronte ad azioni scabrose,efferate,ignobili,raccapriccianti...come questa storia disgustosa!!


----------



## Nobody (2 Febbraio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie...per i vostri attestati di simpatia.....!Adesso piano piano tornerò...con le mie morali,con le reprimende,con le mie faccine:incazzato::incazzato:insomma sempre pronto a puntar il dito di fronte ad azioni scabrose,efferate,ignobili,raccapriccianti...come questa storia disgustosa!!


 Così ti voglio! :condom:


----------



## oscuro (2 Febbraio 2010)

*Molti*

:carneval:é così che inopinatamente sono....:rotfl:!


----------



## Mari' (2 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Concordo con Kid, ma sinceramente se fossi il suo ragazzo prenderei gli oggetti di lei e li butterei fuori dalla finestra e poi con il sorriso sul viso andrei dal mio amico a cena e lpo stuzzicherei fino a che con il sorriso più grande del mondo davanti alla moglie sua gli chiederei "allora, come era la mia ragazza rispetto alla tua moglie? E' stato bello iul giro in giostra?"
> Sapete perchè lo farei? *perchè dei figli di un pezzo di merda non mi importa un fico secco *se devo stare male io, è colpa sua che avendo i figli e tutto il resto ha messo il suo fringuello in un altro posto, colpa sua ad essere stato beccato.  Nessun ricatto, solo molta soddisfazione, ma sinceramente questo è quello che farà il ragazzo di Silent appena si renderà conto di che persona ha accanto.



... e i figli cosa ci azzeccano in tutta questa merda, sono degli innocenti ... i figli devono pagare le cople dei genitori? ... in questo caso, di quello stronzo del padre?


MAH!



Per me questa e' pura "cattiveria"


----------



## Minerva (2 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Concordo con Kid, ma sinceramente se fossi il suo ragazzo prenderei gli oggetti di lei e li butterei fuori dalla finestra e poi con il sorriso sul viso andrei dal mio amico a cena e lpo stuzzicherei fino a che con il sorriso più grande del mondo davanti alla moglie sua gli chiederei "allora, come era la mia ragazza rispetto alla tua moglie? E' stato bello iul giro in giostra?"
> Sapete perchè lo farei? perchè dei figli di un pezzo di merda non mi importa un fico secco se devo stare male io, è colpa sua che avendo i figli e tutto il resto ha messo il suo fringuello in un altro posto, colpa sua ad essere stato beccato.  Nessun ricatto, solo molta soddisfazione, ma sinceramente questo è quello che farà il ragazzo di Silent appena si renderà conto di che persona ha accanto.


daniele, hai tanto un bel faccino ma troppa rabbia in corpo.
ti auguro di trovare presto una donna che ti faccia cambiare idea e ti rassereni perché con questo velo rosso davanti agli occhi non puoi essere lucido.


----------



## Mari' (2 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> daniele, hai tanto un bel faccino ma troppa rabbia in corpo.
> ti auguro di trovare presto una donna che ti faccia cambiare idea e ti rassereni perché con questo velo rosso davanti agli occhi non puoi essere lucido.


*... anche questo aveva un bel visino ... ricordi il film?*


----------



## Minerva (2 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *... anche questo aveva un bel visino ... ricordi il film?*


il presagio


----------



## Mari' (2 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> il presagio



GIA'!


----------



## Nobody (2 Febbraio 2010)

che faccettina da pirla... :carneval:


----------



## Papero (2 Febbraio 2010)

Silent ha detto:


> Insomma, alla fine ci sono cascata anch'io. Convivo da 6 anni con un ragazzo che ho amato molto. Dico "amato" perchè tre mesi fa, per motivi di lavoro, sono entrata in contatto ravvicinato con uno dei suoi migliori amici. Piccoli incontri, qualche breve uscita, telefonate, sms. Bacio e sesso. Lui inizia a dirmi "ti amo" (va precisato che è ben che sposato con n. 3 figli). E io mi innamoro pazzamente. Il sesso c'entra poco: preferiamo parlare, accarezzarci, coccolarci con mille chiamate e mille sms. Il periodo più bello della mia vita. Abbiamo paura, siamo in una situazione terribile. E un mese fa veniamo scoperti. Non so con quale strano potere, il mio compagno scopre tutto, minaccia di rivelarlo alla moglie di lui (con tutte le terribili conseguenze del caso). Risultato: separazione immediata dal mio amante, crollo psicologico del mio compagno che comunque decide di riprovarci con me. L'amante sparisce, nega tutto ("ma sì, provo una forte _attrazione _per te, ma...") e ritorno alla sua vita, sudando freddo immagino.
> Ora siamo rimasti io e il mio compagno. Gli sto vicino, gli voglio molto bene. Lui si affretta a dire all'altro che se riuscirò a riconquistarlo lui non dirà niente alla moglie, altrimenti scoppia lo "scandalo".
> E quindi rimango con il mio compagno, perchè sento che devo tentarle tutte per recuperare il nostro rapporto. Almeno questo glielo devo.
> Però sono ancora innamorata dell'altro. Non vedendolo e non sentendolo credo (spero!) che questa cotta mi passi.
> ...


Bruttissima storia e bruttissima reazione del fidanzato tradito. Ma lo capisco perchè essere tradito due volte (dalla dolce metà e dall'amico) è veramente una cosa quasi impossibile da metabolizzare in tempi brevi.



Daniele ha detto:


> Concordo con Kid, ma sinceramente se fossi il suo ragazzo prenderei gli oggetti di lei e li butterei fuori dalla finestra e poi con il sorriso sul viso andrei dal mio amico a cena e lpo stuzzicherei fino a che con il sorriso più grande del mondo davanti alla moglie sua gli chiederei "allora, come era la mia ragazza rispetto alla tua moglie? E' stato bello iul giro in giostra?"
> Sapete perchè lo farei? *perchè dei figli di un pezzo di merda non mi importa un fico secco* se devo stare male io, è colpa sua che avendo i figli e tutto il resto ha messo il suo fringuello in un altro posto, colpa sua ad essere stato beccato.  Nessun ricatto, solo molta soddisfazione, ma sinceramente questo è quello che farà il ragazzo di Silent appena si renderà conto di che persona ha accanto.


Fermate quest'uomo! Sta in agguato sul forum e attacca tutti coloro che raccontano la propria storia, specialmente se traditori. Chiunque racconti la proopria storia di corna se legge il commento di Daniele poi si autobanna dal sito! FERMATELO!


----------



## Mari' (2 Febbraio 2010)

A tutta questa violenza, cattiveria  preferisco quel "cazzone di Pinceton (se mi e' permesso).


----------



## Amoremio (2 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> A tutta questa violenza, cattiveria  preferisco quel "cazzone di Pinceton (se mi e' permesso).


 
ricominciamo con l'alternativa del diavolo?:mexican:


----------



## Daniele (2 Febbraio 2010)

Non c'è violenza o cattiveria, è semplice istinto di autoconservazione. Il ragazzo, anzi ex ragazzo di Silent non ha nessun obbligo verso i figli dello stronzo, gli unici che devono difendere i figli sono i genitori e basta, tutti gli altri hanno piano diritto di farsi gli affaracci propri. Se nel dolore al tizio può far styare meglio dire tutto e far scoppiare lo scandalo che lo faccia, in fin dei conti ne ha pieno diritto e non bisogna fargli le colpe ne più ne meno degli altri due stronzetti.
Mi spiegate perchè il tradito debba sempre avere la reazione giusta, debba sempre essere il martire della situazione e pesare bene quello che fa mentre agli altri non gli è importato un fico secco della sua? Un tradito ha diritto di reagire in malo modo, le conseguenze delle azioni sono solo imputabili da chi per primo ha sbagliato.
Silent è stata solo poco furba, il coniglietto mannaro amico davvero non merita nulla, ne pietà ne compresione.

Ps. tante persone a dare del pezzo di merda al compagno subito e però a comprendere la povera Silent, ma guarda che mondo, lui adesso è un orco e lei la poverina che lo aveva affianco e nessuno pensa che ha perso tanto in un sol botto, diamo diritto a tutti di sbagliare, non solo ad una parte.


----------



## Mari' (2 Febbraio 2010)

Se non ci arrivi da solo, non vale manco la pena di risponderti ... curati, ma bene ... da uno buono/bravo e, non rivolgerti a quelli della mutua, sono loro stessi delle frane.


----------



## Kid (2 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non c'è violenza o cattiveria, è semplice istinto di autoconservazione. Il ragazzo, anzi ex ragazzo di Silent non ha nessun obbligo verso i figli dello stronzo, gli unici che devono difendere i figli sono i genitori e basta, tutti gli altri hanno piano diritto di farsi gli affaracci propri. Se nel dolore al tizio può far styare meglio dire tutto e far scoppiare lo scandalo che lo faccia, in fin dei conti ne ha pieno diritto e non bisogna fargli le colpe ne più ne meno degli altri due stronzetti.
> Mi spiegate perchè il tradito debba sempre avere la reazione giusta, debba sempre essere il martire della situazione e pesare bene quello che fa mentre agli altri non gli è importato un fico secco della sua? Un tradito ha diritto di reagire in malo modo, le conseguenze delle azioni sono solo imputabili da chi per primo ha sbagliato.
> Silent è stata solo poco furba, il coniglietto mannaro amico davvero non merita nulla, ne pietà ne compresione.
> 
> Ps. tante persone a dare del pezzo di merda al compagno subito e però a comprendere la povera Silent, ma guarda che mondo, lui adesso è un orco e lei la poverina che lo aveva affianco e nessuno pensa che ha perso tanto in un sol botto, diamo diritto a tutti di sbagliare, non solo ad una parte.



Effettivamente non capisco nemmeno io quelli che dicono "hai un uomo di merda al tuo fianco" e lo dico da persona alquanto equilibrata. Lei e il suo amichetto avrebbero dovuto pensare prima alla sofferenza inflitta al marito che al loro amore.

Ma come sempre accade al traditore, l'egoismo ha il sopravvento.

Credo che reagire malamente sia lecito e umano in una situazione del genere. Almeno come primo impatto.

Insomma, se l'è cercata, si assuma le sue responsabilità


----------



## Daniele (2 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Se non ci arrivi da solo, non vale manco la pena di risponderti ... curati, ma bene ... da uno buono/bravo e, non rivolgerti a quelli della mutua, sono loro stessi delle frane.


Mi piace avere ragione e queste parole me ne danno atto, non si riesce a ribattere e via dicendo che è inutile rispondermi e che devo essere curato. Per me deve essere curato chi ha subito dato del pezzo di merda al ex compagno di Silent, perchè non ha neppure un minimo di comprensione di quello che succede ad una persona in un momento di dolore.
Si devono o non campire nessuno degli errori e quindi sono tutti e tre pezzi di merda all'ennesimo grado oppure perdonare tutti e tre oppure dire una cosa semplice....mi spiace, siate forti adesso arriva il momento di accollarsi le responsabilità.


----------



## Daniele (2 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Credo che reagire malamente sia lecito e umano in una situazione del genere. Almeno come primo impatto.
> 
> Insomma, se l'è cercata, si assuma le sue responsabilità


E che cavolo, sei l'unico che lo ha capito! è solo una questione di responsabilità al di fuori della comprensione o no.


----------



## Nobody (2 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> *Effettivamente non capisco nemmeno io quelli che dicono "hai un uomo di merda al tuo fianco*" e lo dico da persona alquanto equilibrata. Lei e il suo amichetto avrebbero dovuto pensare prima alla sofferenza inflitta al marito che al loro amore.
> 
> Ma come sempre accade al traditore, l'egoismo ha il sopravvento.
> 
> ...


Te lo spiego in due parole... uno che ricatta la sua donna (che indubbiamente ha sbagliato) dicendole... o riesci a riconquistarmi o sputtano la vita ad altra gente... beh per me è una merda senza palle. Perchè se ne avesse un briciolo, deciderebbe a prescindere. E se non fosse una merda non ricatterebbe la propria donna, traditrice o meno. Chi ricatta è sempre un verme.


----------



## Daniele (2 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Chi ricatta è sempre un verme.


Vero, come chi tradisce, si vede che sono davvero la coppia perfetta, no?

Permane l'atteggiamento che chi traddisce ha solo sbagliato e chi ha mai sbagliato nella propria vita, ma chi reagisce male è solo un verme. Trovo questo atteggiamento non ipocrita, ma altamente ipocrita e perbenista.
Lui per me non vuole legare a se lei, sinceramente perchè so cosa mi successe e so che allora non riuscivo a dire le parole giuste, forse vuole solo che il suo dolore passi per mano di lei e basta, si accorgerà benissimo che lei  è meglio farla andare via essendo stata una delusione.


----------



## Nobody (2 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Vero, come chi tradisce, si vede che sono davvero la coppia perfetta, no?


 No, io il ricattatore lo metto un gradino più in basso... mi scatena immediatamente impulsi omicidi.


----------



## Mari' (2 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mi piace avere ragione e queste parole me ne danno atto, non si riesce a ribattere e via dicendo che è inutile rispondermi e che devo essere curato. Per me deve essere curato chi ha subito dato del pezzo di merda al ex compagno di Silent, perchè non ha neppure un minimo di comprensione di quello che succede ad una persona in un momento di dolore.
> Si devono o non campire nessuno degli errori e quindi sono tutti e tre pezzi di merda all'ennesimo grado oppure perdonare tutti e tre oppure dire una cosa semplice....mi spiace, siate forti adesso arriva il momento di accollarsi le responsabilità.



Non e' la prima volta che dai risposte violente e piene di cattiveria, ma questa volta mettendo in mezzo dei bambini sei stato di una cattiveria assoluta ... te l'ho gia detto da qualche parte, il mio pensiero/opinione su di te e' che sei cattivo dentro, dentro di te ... molti di noi hanno sofferto e soffrono, ma nessuno si sognerebbe di fare delle osservazioni sui bambini come hai fatto tu.

I bambini nelle merde degli adulti non ci entrano un cazzo,OK ... capisci?


----------



## Daniele (2 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> I bambini nelle merde degli adulti non ci entrano un cazzo,OK ... capisci?


Dici? Ma il mondo non è cattivo? Quindi perchè uno sconosciuto dovrebbe farsi del male per i figli di un altro? Ah, è vero, non succede in nessun mondo, solo a parole.
Io parlo di fatti, si è più disposti ad uccidere un padre di famiglia per i propri interessi che pensare al fatto che abbia dei figli, pensa che in questo caso siamo a livelli molto inferiori.


----------



## Daniele (2 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No, io il ricattatore lo metto un gradino più in basso... mi scatena immediatamente impulsi omicidi.


E' come la vedi tu, per me sono sullo stesso gradino e tutti e tre bastardi, ma i primi due hanno dato inizio a questa follia.


----------



## Mari' (2 Febbraio 2010)

Ci rinuncio!

Mi arrendo!


----------



## Nobody (2 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> E' come la vedi tu, per me sono sullo stesso gradino e tutti e tre bastardi, ma i primi due hanno dato inizio a questa follia.


 Chiaro, è come la vedo io... l'imho era sottinteso.


----------



## MK (2 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Te lo spiego in due parole... uno che ricatta la sua donna (che indubbiamente ha sbagliato) dicendole... o riesci a riconquistarmi o sputtano la vita ad altra gente... beh per me è una merda senza palle. Perchè se ne avesse un briciolo, deciderebbe a prescindere. E se non fosse una merda non ricatterebbe la propria donna, traditrice o meno. Chi ricatta è sempre un verme.


Quoto, quoto e quoto.


----------



## Amoremio (2 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Vero, come chi tradisce, si vede che sono davvero la coppia perfetta, no?
> 
> Permane l'atteggiamento che chi traddisce ha solo sbagliato e chi ha mai sbagliato nella propria vita, ma chi reagisce male è solo un verme. Trovo questo atteggiamento non ipocrita, ma altamente ipocrita e perbenista.
> Lui per me non vuole legare a se lei, sinceramente perchè so cosa mi successe e so che allora non riuscivo a dire le parole giuste, forse vuole solo che il suo dolore passi per mano di lei e basta, si accorgerà benissimo che lei è meglio farla andare via essendo stata una delusione.


 
dan i figli dell'amante non c'entrano nulla 
di questo si sta parlando
e della frase infelice che hai detto al riguardo

arrivo a dire che se uno vuol vendetta può arrivare (e lo sconsiglierei in ogni modo) a parlare con la moglie

ma i bambini no

e te lo dice chi ha rischiato di trovarsi sotto casa l'amante di suo marito accompagnata dai figli e con marito di lei  insultante al seguito
ma se mi avessero tirato in mezzo di fronte ai bambini avrei negato qualunque cosa


----------



## Amoremio (2 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Quoto, quoto e quoto.


ma i bambini non c'entrano

.


----------



## Daniele (2 Febbraio 2010)

Amoremio, i non ho detto di rovinare i bambini, ho solo detto che lui ha diritto di parlare con la moglie. Il tutto non deve essere fatto davanti ai bambini, ma non è il cornuto che deve stare male per i bambin i del tizio, saranno fatti di mamma e papà dopo, no?


----------



## MK (2 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Amoremio, i non ho detto di rovinare i bambini, ho solo detto che lui ha diritto di parlare con la moglie. Il tutto non deve essere fatto davanti ai bambini, ma non è il cornuto che deve stare male per i bambin i del tizio, saranno fatti di mamma e papà dopo, no?


Daniele TUTTI noi dovremmo pensare a proteggere i bambini, i nostri se ne abbiamo e quelli degli altri.


----------



## Lettrice (2 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Effettivamente non capisco nemmeno io quelli che dicono "hai un uomo di merda al tuo fianco" e lo dico da persona alquanto equilibrata. Lei e il suo amichetto avrebbero dovuto pensare prima alla sofferenza inflitta al marito che al loro amore.
> 
> Ma come sempre accade al traditore, l'egoismo ha il sopravvento.
> 
> ...


Reagire ricattando la propria compagna mi sembra tutt'altro che lecito.

Assumersi le proprie responsabilità non vuol dire dover accettare i ricatti del proprio compagno... mi sembra veramente che si passi il limite del lecito (ma anche della sanita' mentale)


----------



## Mari' (2 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Amoremio, i non ho detto di rovinare i bambini, ho solo detto che lui ha diritto di parlare con la moglie. Il tutto non deve essere fatto davanti ai bambini, ma non è il cornuto che deve stare male per i bambin i del tizio, saranno fatti di mamma e papà dopo, no?


Vai a leggere cio' che hai scrito, anzi no ... te lo posto qua:

*leggiti*

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=11941&postcount=61


----------



## Grande82 (2 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non c'è violenza o cattiveria, è semplice istinto di autoconservazione. Il ragazzo, anzi ex ragazzo di Silent non ha nessun obbligo verso i figli dello stronzo, gli unici che devono difendere i figli sono i genitori e basta, tutti gli altri hanno piano diritto di farsi gli affaracci propri. Se nel dolore al tizio può far styare meglio dire tutto e far scoppiare lo scandalo che lo faccia, in fin dei conti ne ha pieno diritto e non bisogna fargli le colpe ne più ne meno degli altri due stronzetti.
> Mi spiegate perchè il tradito debba sempre avere la reazione giusta, debba sempre essere il martire della situazione e pesare bene quello che fa mentre agli altri non gli è importato un fico secco della sua? Un tradito ha diritto di reagire in malo modo, le conseguenze delle azioni sono solo imputabili da chi per primo ha sbagliato.
> Silent è stata solo poco furba, il coniglietto mannaro amico davvero non merita nulla, ne pietà ne compresione.
> 
> Ps. tante persone a dare del pezzo di merda al compagno subito e però a comprendere la povera Silent, ma guarda che mondo, lui adesso è un orco e lei la poverina che lo aveva affianco e nessuno pensa che ha perso tanto in un sol botto, diamo diritto a tutti di sbagliare, non solo ad una parte.


 invece, daniele, siamo tutti responsabili dei bambini che erediteranno questo mondo. e chi ti ha tolto tuo padre era responsabile di te, doveva pensare pure a te! 
Per quanto riguarda il tradito, non deve essere un martire e santo, ma deve pensare al resto, anche. Ci sono cose più brutte dell'essere traditi: ammalarsi, che qualcuno che amiamo si ammali, andare in galera, uccidere qualcuno, essere uccisi, perdere una persona di famiglia... solo per citarne alcuni. Il tradimento è terribile, ma si deve contestualizzare il dolore e dargli forma: una forma che aiuti a stare meglio, come cacciare il traditore, andare in terapia, scrivere lettere di odio e bruciarle...non una forma di 'vendetta' che abbassa il tradito ai più infimi livelli.
Infine: da quando sei tornato sei peggiorato in modo impressionante. Fossi in te mi prenderei una pausa da questo forum, non ti fa bene. Potresti esporre i tuoi sentimenti in un blog o in un forum sui sentimenti, in uno sul tradimento stai peggio ogni volta che qualcuno posta....


----------



## Illuso (2 Febbraio 2010)

*Penso che:*

Daniele si sia espresso male, forse perchè preso dalla foga di rispondere, credo volesse dire  che il papino non ci ha pensato un granchè ai bimbi, per farsi la storia, e il tradito nella maggioranza dei casi minaccia, sbraita e dice cose che raramente mette in pratica, pochè il più delle volte è preso da una rabbia inaudita, per poi rendersi conto che altro non può fare che soffrire in silenzio, e scegliere fra le due opzioni, prendere o ...lasciare.

ps. comunque ho la sensazione che Silent abbia raccontato qualche bugia, come al al solito fan tutti i traditori per giustificarsi.


----------



## Grande82 (2 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dici? Ma il mondo non è cattivo? Quindi perchè uno sconosciuto dovrebbe farsi del male per i figli di un altro? Ah, è vero, non succede in nessun mondo, solo a parole.
> Io parlo di fatti, si è più disposti ad uccidere un padre di famiglia per i propri interessi che pensare al fatto che abbia dei figli, pensa che in questo caso siamo a livelli molto inferiori.


 http://www.repubblica.it/online/cronaca/ticino/ticino/ticino.html

http://www.wuz.it/news/20907/auto-mare-salva.html

http://ilgiorno.ilsole24ore.com/milano/2009/08/18/220039-immigrato_eroe_salva_vicino_casa.shtml

"Nonostante tutto *credo ancora* nell'infinita bontà dell'*uomo*". *Anne Frank*


----------



## Lettrice (2 Febbraio 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Daniele si sia espresso male, forse perchè preso dalla foga di rispondere, credo volesse dire  che il papino non ci ha pensato un granchè ai bimbi, per farsi la storia, e il tradito nella maggioranza dei casi minaccia, sbraita e dice cose che raramente mette in pratica, pochè il più delle volte è preso da una rabbia inaudita, per poi rendersi conto che altro non può fare che soffrire in silenzio, e scegliere fra le due opzioni, prendere o ...lasciare.
> 
> ps. comunque ho la sensazione che Silent abbia raccontato qualche bugia, come al al solito fan tutti i traditori per giustificarsi.


Lo penso anche io.


----------



## MK (2 Febbraio 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> che il papino non ci ha pensato un granchè ai bimbi, per farsi la storia


Mi spiegate cosa c'entra il tradimento di COPPIA con l'essere genitori? Merci.


----------



## Nobody (2 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Mi spiegate cosa c'entra il tradimento di COPPIA con l'essere genitori? Merci.


 Niente. Non c'entra proprio niente. Si tradisce con o senza figli.


----------



## Illuso (2 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Mi spiegate cosa c'entra il tradimento di COPPIA con l'essere genitori? Merci.


 Essere genitori è un’aggravante del tradimento. Anche e soprattutto davanti ai figli. Se sono piccoli lo capiranno da grandi, se sono adolescenti poi …apriti cielo…son dolori.


----------



## Nobody (2 Febbraio 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Essere genitori è un’aggravante del tradimento. Anche e soprattutto davanti ai figli. Se sono piccoli lo capiranno da grandi, se sono adolescenti poi …apriti cielo…son dolori.


 Se ne dovranno fare una ragione, una volta adulti.


----------



## Illuso (2 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se ne dovranno fare una ragione, una volta adulti.


Ah! i miglior traditori, i seriali, buon sangue...


----------



## MK (2 Febbraio 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Essere genitori è un’aggravante del tradimento. Anche e soprattutto davanti ai figli. Se sono piccoli lo capiranno da grandi, se sono adolescenti poi …apriti cielo…son dolori.


Io credo che ai nostri figli basti essere amati. Certo se per tradimento intendiamo uscire dalla vita dei nostri figli, è un altro discorso.


----------



## MK (2 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Niente. Non c'entra proprio niente. Si tradisce con o senza figli.


Infatti.


----------



## Nobody (2 Febbraio 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Ah! i miglior traditori, i seriali, buon sangue...


 Non credo all'inevitabilità della causa-effetto, in casi come questi. Se in futuro diverranno traditori seriali sarà per ben altri motivi.


----------



## Illuso (2 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non credo all'inevitabilità della causa-effetto, in casi come questi. Se in futuro diverranno traditori seriali sarà per ben altri motivi.


Chiaro, era solo una battuta.

Però, indubbiamente per il traditore i figli non sono degli ostacoli insormontabili, ma nel momento che si tradisce, si mette in discussione anche la famiglia o no ? e loro ne fanno parte. Da adulti potranno valutare in due modi, un po’ come succede qua, la vita è breve e ogni lasciata è persa, per cui tanto vale buttarsi, o provare per quel genitore rabbia e frustrazione per non essersi comportato correttamente, ed essere il responsabile della disfatta famigliare.


----------



## Eliade (2 Febbraio 2010)

Salve a tutti. Volevo esprimere un'opinione in merito a questo.


MiKa ha detto:


> Illuso ha detto:
> 
> 
> > che il papino non ci ha pensato un granchè ai bimbi, per farsi la storia, .
> ...


E' vero che l'essere genitori non c'entra col tradimento di coppia, però...
Io credo che quest'uomo abbia riflettuto sulla questione, magari non dopo la prima volta..ma nell'arco dei 3 mesi si.
Credo che un *uomo adulto* (ma anche una donna) sposato con prole che tradisce con una donna, anch'ella impegnata, *metta in conto* di poter essere spu***nato dal compagno di lei una volta scoperti (o magari dalla moglie stessa). Ora, dal mio punto di vista, due sono le cose:
1- Non contemplando, per pura buona fede, che un padre di famiglia non metta al primo posto il benessere dei figli, evidentemente si sentivano molto sicuri di se. Tanto da avere la presunzione di non essere scoperti o che, nell'eventualità di essere scoperti, chi stava dall'altra parte avrebbe fatto finta di nulla.
2- Chi di dovere abbia messo in conto il rischio di minare la serenità dei bambini, ma evidentemente il gioco valeva la candela, altrimenti avrebbe detto stop molto prima di essere scoperto, proprio per paura di minare la serenità dei bimbi. Le priorità sono priorità sempre, quindi prima di tutti devono essere i genitori a proteggere i figli, poi ovviamente è compito di tutti proteggere chi non c'entra assolutamente nulla.
Quale delle due sia, non saprei.
Poi, ovviamente, c'è il ricatto sbagliato di lui, ecc..e tutto il resto del contorno che non commento ora.

Parlo per me, io non mi aspetterei rispetto verso la mia famiglia (figli eventuali compresi) da qualcuno verso cui sono in difetto, proprio perchè essendo adulta e vaccinata, posso ampiamente comprendere la portata delle mie azioni e delle eventuali reazioni.
Con questo non voglio dire che i comportamenti dei protagonisti siano giusti o sbagliati, ogni azione può essere tale, a seconda dei punti di vista.


----------



## Daniele (2 Febbraio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Parlo per me, io non mi aspetterei rispetto verso la mia famiglia (figli eventuali compresi) da qualcuno verso cui sono in difetto, proprio perchè essendo adulta e vaccinata, posso ampiamente comprendere la portata delle mie azioni e delle eventuali reazioni.
> Con questo non voglio dire che i comportamenti dei protagonisti siano giusti o sbagliati, ogni azione può essere tale, a seconda dei punti di vista.


Accidenti è quello che dico da tempo! Chi è in difetto non deve aspettarsi niente dall'altro, deve sperare che non faccia qualcosa di brutto ma non può puntare il dito. 
Allora, tutti si dice che lui non dovrebbe dire nulla alla moglie perchè bisogna guardare ai figli, allora il padre di codesti figli non pensava che poteva distruggere la sua famiglia e quindi il benessere dei figli stessi?
Guardate che ai bambini non basta essere amati, vogliono e pretendono giustamente la loro famiglia, se questa si sfascia dentro di loro daranno la colpa a qualcuno se non era una condizione così pesante da rendere unica la via.
I bambini se ne faranno una ragione si dice, è la frase più fredda, più menefreghista del mondo e se uno non se la fa quella maledetta ragione deve vivere male per colpa del padre o della madre? I figli hanno diritto di non subire dolore dai propri genitori, punto!
Abbiamo consigliato a Silent di lasciare il suo conviente perchè è un pezzo di merda, lui adesso è scosso e sicuro al 100% andrà a dire tutto e tutto sarà un disastro. 
I risultati finali di questa storia possono essere infiniti  e buoni o cattivi, ma se si tenta di dirigere il tutto per il meglio con il tempo tutti avranno la loro vita senza danni e senza caos.
Primo, l'ex deve essere calmato, secondo Silent deve andarsene via di casa senza pretendere nulla, terzo l'amico deve andare dal cornuto a ringraziarlo se non dirà nulla, deve chiederglielo lui per i figli e con umiltà.
Possibilità che tutto vada così? Remotissima.


----------



## Amoremio (2 Febbraio 2010)

evidentemente, io sul punto dei figli non concordo con la maggioranza

evidentemente un genitore separato potrà essere un ottimo genitore
ma...

se un amore (tra persone civili) finisce c'è una gradualità che stempera ed attenua il conflitto e  anche i figli possono essere accompagnati nel comprendere

se una persona tradisce il partner è sul tradito che grava l'onere di stemperare i toni del suo dolore per tutelare i figli
e ci sta
lo accetto, l'ho fatto

ma mentre quella persona si sollazzava, fisicamente e psicologicamente,
mentre diceva al partner che si era innamorato con tutto ciò che questo implica a livello di speranze di vita con il nuovo amore ecc.
in quei momenti
che posto occupavano quei figli nella sua testa?
non c'erano proprio
nè c'era la domanda su quel che sarebbe stato meglio per loro
o su quale solco fisico ed emotivo questa vicenda avrebbe potuto scavare

non dubito che potrà essere un buon genitore
ma in un certo momento non lo è stato


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah Anna, ma se proprio ieri, c'è stata una bella scaramuccia...per un'amicizia rovinata...non si capiva bene, con quella coppia di amici, chi di noi due, flirtava ppiù pesantemente con il relativo consorte...
> 
> Così io accuso lei di aver rotto con quella lei, per colpa del flirt della mia lei con il suo lui, e mi giustifico...del mio flirt...con questa lei...
> 
> ...


Ma chi????????????????????????
Questa esibizione di volgarità è davvero insopportabile.:incazzato:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pinceton cancella questo intervento, e' disgustoso





Anna A ha detto:


> begli amici che hai.. madò che gente.. commentare la vita intima della propria moglie con gli amici in questo modo lo trovo di uno squallido senza pari.


 E' un modo di esprimersi repellente.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Parlami di cosa vi dite voi negli spogliatoi delle palestre, dal parrucchiere...ecc...ecc...o di quello che vi dite, quando che so, si crea quell'amicizia con un'altra coppia e si fanno le vacanze assieme...*
> 
> Dai racconta...
> 
> ...


 Forse le donne che frequenti tu sono come te.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Concordo con Kid, ma sinceramente se fossi il suo ragazzo prenderei gli oggetti di lei e li butterei fuori dalla finestra e poi con il sorriso sul viso andrei dal mio amico a cena e lpo stuzzicherei fino a che con il sorriso più grande del mondo davanti alla moglie sua gli chiederei "allora, come era la mia ragazza rispetto alla tua moglie? E' stato bello iul giro in giostra?"
> Sapete perchè lo farei? perchè dei figli di un pezzo di merda non mi importa un fico secco se devo stare male io, è colpa sua che avendo i figli e tutto il resto ha messo il suo fringuello in un altro posto, colpa sua ad essere stato beccato. Nessun ricatto, solo molta soddisfazione, ma sinceramente questo è quello che farà il ragazzo di Silent appena si renderà conto di che persona ha accanto.


 Proposta che rivela un'idea della donna come possesso e trofeo.
Ributtante.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non c'è violenza o cattiveria, è semplice istinto di autoconservazione. Il ragazzo, anzi ex ragazzo di Silent non ha nessun obbligo verso i figli dello stronzo, gli unici che devono difendere i figli sono i genitori e basta, tutti gli altri hanno piano diritto di farsi gli affaracci propri. Se nel dolore al tizio può far styare meglio dire tutto e far scoppiare lo scandalo che lo faccia, in fin dei conti ne ha pieno diritto e non bisogna fargli le colpe ne più ne meno degli altri due stronzetti.
> Mi spiegate perchè il tradito debba sempre avere la reazione giusta, debba sempre essere il martire della situazione e pesare bene quello che fa mentre agli altri non gli è importato un fico secco della sua? Un tradito ha diritto di reagire in malo modo, le conseguenze delle azioni sono solo imputabili da chi per primo ha sbagliato.
> Silent è stata solo poco furba, il coniglietto mannaro amico davvero non merita nulla, ne pietà ne compresione.
> 
> Ps. tante persone a dare del pezzo di merda al compagno subito e però a comprendere la povera Silent, ma guarda che mondo, lui adesso è un orco e lei la poverina che lo aveva affianco e nessuno pensa che ha perso tanto in un sol botto, diamo diritto a tutti di sbagliare, non solo ad una parte.


Quando una persona o una società perde il rispetto e il senso di tutela dei bambini che non sono del proprio sangue è una persona o una società malata e senza il senso della vita e del futuro.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Se non ci arrivi da solo, non vale manco la pena di risponderti ... curati, ma bene ... da uno buono/bravo e, *non rivolgerti a quelli della mutua, sono loro stessi delle frane*.


Perché?
Perché presumere che un professionista capace voglia lavorare per tutti e non solo per chi vuol pagare?
Oltrettutto per entrare nel pubblico bisogna passare dei concorsi, mentre nel privato nessuno garantisce dei titoli, competenza ed esperienza.
Singole esperienze negative non devono assurgere a regola.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Daniele TUTTI noi dovremmo pensare a proteggere i bambini, i nostri se ne abbiamo e quelli degli altri.


 Ah!


----------



## Daniele (2 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quando una persona o una sociatà perde il rispetto e il senso di tutela dei bambini che non sono del proprio sangue è una persona o una società malata e senza il senso della vita e del futuro.


Vero, ma è questa la società in cui viviamo, facciamocene una ragione visto che questa frase è stupenda. La realtà è che i bambini non sono tutelati per nulla e siccome è così anche se noi agiamo per tutelarli diventa impossibile ed inutile, dovranno farsene una ragione anche essi.
Come si vede la filosofia del farsene una ragione è forse la cosa peggiore che possa esistere.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Febbraio 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Daniele si sia espresso male, forse perchè preso dalla foga di rispondere, credo volesse dire che il papino non ci ha pensato un granchè ai bimbi, per farsi la storia, e *il tradito nella maggioranza dei casi minaccia, sbraita e dice cose che raramente mette in pratica, pochè il più delle volte è preso da una rabbia inaudita*, per poi rendersi conto che altro non può fare che soffrire in silenzio, e scegliere fra le due opzioni, prendere o ...lasciare.
> 
> ps. comunque ho la sensazione che Silent abbia raccontato qualche bugia, come al al solito fan tutti i traditori per giustificarsi.


Il tradito coinvolto può dire fesserie e pure cose tremende. Farle no.
Chi risponde lo fa a freddo rispetto a una storia che non lo coinvolge (ben per questo le persone cercano qui opinioni) e non può scrivere come se fosse accecato dal dolore.
Bisogna assumersi la responsabilità di quel che si scrive.
In questo thread ho letto cose orribili.


----------



## Kid (2 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Te lo spiego in due parole... uno che ricatta la sua donna (che indubbiamente ha sbagliato) dicendole... o riesci a riconquistarmi o sputtano la vita ad altra gente... beh per me è una merda senza palle. Perchè se ne avesse un briciolo, deciderebbe a prescindere. E se non fosse una merda non ricatterebbe la propria donna, traditrice o meno. Chi ricatta è sempre un verme.



Trovo molto più spregevole un traditore che un ricattatore... ma sono punti di vista. E' il traditore a "creare" un ricattatore, non viceversa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se ne dovranno fare una ragione, una volta adulti.


Insomma.
Basta sentire il dolore che il pensiero di certe situazioni vissute suscita dopo 20, 30, 40, 50 anni...


----------



## Daniele (2 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Trovo molto più spregevole un traditore che un ricattatore... ma sono punti di vista. E' il traditore a "creare" un ricattatore, non viceversa.


Kid, con quello che hai vissuto tu stesso credo che sia la persona più capace a comprendere sia un lato che l'altro. Spero sempre per te che questa tua capacità di comprendere ti porti del bene


----------



## Grande82 (2 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Vero, ma è questa la società in cui viviamo, facciamocene una ragione visto che questa frase è stupenda. La realtà è che i bambini non sono tutelati per nulla e siccome è così anche se noi agiamo per tutelarli diventa impossibile ed inutile, dovranno farsene una ragione anche essi.
> Come si vede la filosofia del farsene una ragione è forse la cosa peggiore che possa esistere.


 parla per te.
non hai letto il mio intervento, con gli articoli presi a caso in pochi minuti, di gesti di coraggio, rispetto, tutela dell'altro, anche al di sopra della propria persona? peccato per te! 
Solo perchè esiste il male non vuol dire che esso imperversi. Esso è solo l'assenza di bene e dimostra tanto più che il bene esiste ed è superiore a tutto. Dovrebbe volerlo ciascuno di noi. Ma capisco che per te, che sei il centro del mondo, l'unico che soffre e che sta male, il solo incompreso, non sia concepibile il fatto di sbagliarsi, di aver solo incontrato le persone sabgliate, ma che quelle 'giuste' esistono...


----------



## Kid (2 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Reagire ricattando la propria compagna mi sembra tutt'altro che lecito.
> 
> Assumersi le proprie responsabilità non vuol dire dover accettare i ricatti del proprio compagno... mi sembra veramente che si passi il limite del lecito (ma anche della sanita' mentale)


Ma infatti lei non è obbligata ad accettare il ricatto. Semplicemente se le cose non si sistemeranno, entrambi i fedifraghi pagheranno giustamente per le loro azioni fatte alle spalle dei coniugi. Occhio per occhio.


----------



## Kid (2 Febbraio 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Daniele si sia espresso male, forse perchè preso dalla foga di rispondere, credo volesse dire  che il papino non ci ha pensato un granchè ai bimbi, per farsi la storia,



Oh finalmente... è così difficile da capire? Boh, sarò strano io.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Febbraio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Salve a tutti. Volevo esprimere un'opinione in merito a questo.
> 
> E' vero che l'essere genitori non c'entra col tradimento di coppia, però...
> Io credo che quest'uomo abbia riflettuto sulla questione, magari non dopo la prima volta..ma nell'arco dei 3 mesi si.
> ...





Amoremio ha detto:


> evidentemente, io sul punto dei figli non concordo con la maggioranza
> 
> evidentemente un genitore separato potrà essere un ottimo genitore
> ma...
> ...


Chi tradisce non mette in conto nessuna di queste cose tanto più in caso di una relazione breve e spesso pure in caso di comportamenti seriali che, non scoperti, rafforzano la sensazione di impunità.
Ma soprattutto spessissimo il tradimento è vissuto proprio come evasione della realtà e come tale non prevede alcuna "resa dei conti".


----------



## Kid (2 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Kid, con quello che hai vissuto tu stesso credo che sia la persona più capace a comprendere sia un lato che l'altro. Spero sempre per te che questa tua capacità di comprendere ti porti del bene



Certo aiuta... ma sono le altre le fortune nella vita! Avrei preferito diventare un esperto di cucina. :mexican:


----------



## Daniele (2 Febbraio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma che quelle 'giuste' esistono...


Quelle giuste non possono risolvere il male delle tante malvage che esistono. Il metodo migliorre per far guarire l'umanità srebbe sterminarla, ma siccome non siamo lemmings dobbiamo convivere con il nostro essere sbagliati.
Grande, io sono il tipico esempio di quanto un bambino può non essere tutelato e sono l'esempio di quanta gente ha detto "se ne farà una ragione!", forse non ho ragione allora che questa frase è l'inizio del menefreghismo?
Ho visto anche io alcune scenette simpatiche, ma ho visto anche morire una persona davanti ai miei occhi perchè una donna stupida stava pensando al trucco mentre guidava, ti pare lecito questo?
quando per un motivo e un'altro vivi tante situazioni sai e saprai che se avrai figli sarai tu e solo tu a difenderli dal mondo, il resto del mondo non gli deve nulla.


----------



## Grande82 (2 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma infatti lei non è obbligata ad accettare il ricatto. Semplicemente se le cose non si sistemeranno, entrambi i fedifraghi pagheranno giustamente per le loro azioni fatte alle spalle dei coniugi. Occhio per occhio.


 ma che uomo è uno capace non di dire (può accadere) ma di FARE certe cose? 
e se lui minacciasse di picchiarla se lo lascia lo comprenderemmo?
Lo giustificheremmo? 
E dove sarebbe il limite?
il limite è nel fare cose che non si farebbero in condizioni normali. perchè poi anche il tradito ogni mattina deve alzarsi e guardarsi allo specchio. 
sapere che magari si è rovinata una famiglia per vendetta non credo lo consenta.


----------



## Amoremio (2 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma infatti lei non è obbligata ad accettare il ricatto. Semplicemente se le cose non si sistemeranno, entrambi i fedifraghi pagheranno giustamente per le loro azioni fatte alle spalle dei coniugi. Occhio per occhio.


 
kid mi stupisco di te
se tua moglie dopo la tua "redenzione" invece di sbroccare tradendoti col tuo amico
fosse sbroccata con tuo figlio, sputtanando la tua storiella e mettendoti nella peggior luce possibile
avresti detto che ti aveva fatto giustamente pagare il tuo allontanamento emotivo dalla famiglia?


----------



## Grande82 (2 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quelle giuste non possono risolvere il male delle tante malvage che esistono. Il metodo migliorre per far guarire l'umanità srebbe sterminarla, ma siccome non siamo lemmings dobbiamo convivere con il nostro essere sbagliati.
> Grande, io sono il tipico esempio di quanto un bambino può non essere tutelato e sono l'esempio di quanta gente ha detto "se ne farà una ragione!", forse non ho ragione allora che questa frase è l'inizio del menefreghismo?
> Ho visto anche io alcune scenette simpatiche, ma ho visto anche morire una persona davanti ai miei occhi perchè una donna stupida stava pensando al trucco mentre guidava, ti pare lecito questo?
> quando per un motivo e un'altro vivi tante situazioni sai e saprai che se avrai figli sarai tu e solo tu a difenderli dal mondo, il resto del mondo non gli deve nulla.


il resto del mondo gli deve tutto perchè quel figlio è il nostro futuro.
pensa che a dirlo è una traditrice. Allora come la mettiamo? sono fra i giusti o i cattivi? 
Daniele le persone non sono classificabili e tu stesso che sei sbagliato in alcune cose, sono certa saresti giustissimo in altre. Lasceresti che un bambino fosse investito davanti ai tuoi occhi o rischeresti per salvarlo? E la tua compagna? e tua madre?


----------



## Daniele (2 Febbraio 2010)

Grande, quando sei dalla parte del giusto non ti importa quante persone sono finite sotto, giustizia è fatta, stop. Il tradito vede il tutto come una profonda ingiustizia verso se stesso, verso la sincerità che ha dato e non guarda in faccia ne il partner ne l'amante, se ha la possibilità di rifarsi lo fa e basta. Accecato dal dolore un uomo ed una donna possono  fare di tutto, giusto o sbagliato che sia esternamente è dentro di loro che la vicenda prende un senso diverso.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quelle giuste non possono risolvere il male delle tante malvage che esistono. Il metodo migliorre per far guarire l'umanità srebbe sterminarla, ma siccome non siamo lemmings dobbiamo convivere con il nostro essere sbagliati.
> Grande, io sono il tipico esempio di quanto un bambino può non essere tutelato e sono l'esempio di quanta gente ha detto "se ne farà una ragione!", forse non ho ragione allora che questa frase è l'inizio del menefreghismo?
> Ho visto anche io alcune scenette simpatiche, ma ho visto anche morire una persona davanti ai miei occhi perchè una donna stupida stava pensando al trucco mentre guidava, ti pare lecito questo?
> quando per un motivo e un'altro vivi tante situazioni sai e saprai che se avrai figli sarai tu e solo tu a difenderli dal mondo, il resto del mondo non gli deve nulla.


 Sai che esistono bambini abusati che diventano adulti abusanti e bambini abustati che creano associazioni a tutela e difesa dei bambini?
Si tratta di scelte.
Tu scegli per te.


----------



## Mari' (2 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché?
> Perché presumere che un professionista capace voglia lavorare per tutti e non solo per chi vuol pagare?
> Oltrettutto per entrare nel pubblico bisogna pasare dei concorsi, mentre nel privato nessuno garantisce dei titoli, competenza ed esperienza.
> Singole esperienze negative non devono assurgere a regola.


Persa parlo per esperienza personale, e credimi non ne ebbi alcuno aiuto ... fortunatamente ebbi la fortuna di consultarne uno (grazieaddio amico di mio fratello) di livellio internazionale con studio a Napoli-Parigi-N.Y. e mi ci vollero soltanto due-tre sedute: Problema risolto (il problema era anoressia, che mi portavo dentro da 3anni) ... mentre nell'insegnamento, la scuola per esempio, quella pubblica e' la migliore.


----------



## Daniele (2 Febbraio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Lasceresti che un bambino fosse investito davanti ai tuoi occhi o rischeresti per salvarlo? E la tua compagna? e tua madre?


Mi sono preso uno specchietto di striscio per tirare via da un investimento la mia famosa ex, poteva andare anche peggio ed il risultato è quello che ho visto. Ora cosa farei in qauelle condizioni? Credo che salverei chiunque e dopo me ne pentirei amaramente.


----------



## Grande82 (2 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Grande, quando sei dalla parte del giusto non ti importa quante persone sono finite sotto, giustizia è fatta, stop. Il tradito vede il tutto come una profonda ingiustizia verso se stesso, verso la sincerità che ha dato e non guarda in faccia ne il partner ne l'amante, se ha la possibilità di rifarsi lo fa e basta. Accecato dal dolore un uomo ed una donna possono fare di tutto, giusto o sbagliato che sia esternamente è dentro di loro che la vicenda prende un senso diverso.


 e se avessi la possibilità di eliminare, restando impunito, l'uomo che ti ha tolto tuo padre, davanti agli occhi di suo figlio undicenne, lo faresti?
E' qui la misura di un uomo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Persa parlo per esperienza personale, e credimi non ne ebbi alcuno aiuto ... fortunatamente ebbi la fortuna di consultarne uno (grazieaddio amico di mio fratello) di livellio internazionale con studio a Napoli-Parigi-N.Y. e mi ci vollero soltanto due-tre sedute: Problema risolto (il problema era anoressia, che mi portavo dentro da 3anni) ... mentre nell'insegnamento, la scuola per esempio, quella pubblica e' la migliore.


Ovviamente concordo sulla scuola, ma ci sono anche nel pubblico insegnanti incapaci... e ottimi insegnanti di scuola privata...(credo...) Non credo sia giusto generalizzare.


----------



## Daniele (2 Febbraio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e se avessi la possibilità di eliminare, restando impunito, l'uomo che ti ha tolto tuo padre, davanti agli occhi di suo figlio undicenne, lo faresti?
> E' qui la misura di un uomo.


Grande, non dire cose che non sai, semplice parlare con i genitori non morti ammazzati. Cosa farei? Per il figlio non lo ucciderei, ma direi al figlio chi è suo padre senza alcun dubbio, che il figlio sappia che ha un assassino come genitore.


----------



## Kid (2 Febbraio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> kid mi stupisco di te
> se tua moglie dopo la tua "redenzione" invece di sbroccare tradendoti col tuo amico
> fosse sbroccata con tuo figlio, sputtanando la tua storiella e mettendoti nella peggior luce possibile
> avresti detto che ti aveva fatto giustamente pagare il tuo allontanamento emotivo dalla famiglia?


Rispondo a te e Grande.

A me pare di aver capito che il ricatto in questione non sia altro che una rimozione del velo di falsità che ha coperto la storia dei due fedifraghi, coinvolgendo anche la moglie di lui, o sbaglio? Se è così non ci vedo nulla di male. Certo, non coinvolgerei i figli, i discorsi vanno fatti tra adulti.

Ma non ci vedo nulla di male nel dire ad una persona: se le cose si sistemano ok, altrimenti pagherete le conseguenze.

Ma possibile che non capiate in che situazione si trova il marito di lei? E' tanto se non ha riempito di botte entrambi... e poi scusate, tra il dire e il fare... lui è solo giustamente accecato d'odio.


----------



## Verena67 (2 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Si, c'è da dire che comunque la situazione tra me e mia moglie non è che sia così rosea... ma più per "colpa" mia, lei la sua disponibilità me l'ha data. Diciamo che *in cuor mio ci sono dei giorni che sono ancora combattuto*.


Je t'adore.
Ma ora dammi una lametta che mi taglio le vene.


----------



## Verena67 (2 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma non ci vedo nulla di male nel dire ad una persona: *se le cose si sistemano ok, altrimenti pagherete le conseguenze.*
> 
> .




Anche per i Corleone è un ragionamento che non fa una piega.


----------



## Amoremio (2 Febbraio 2010)

kid 
se dan dice che non intendeva dire quello che più d'uno ha inteso (che coinvolgere i figli dell'altro nella rivelazione non fosse un eccesso), ci sta.
le frasi erano vicine, abbiamo frainteso.

io non condivido comunque in generale quelle affermazioni sul fatto che il tradito se ne deve fregare, ma tant'è.

ma quanto abbiamo discusso altre volte a proposito di chi diceva di voler andare a raccontare la tresca al coniuge di uno dei coinvolti?

poi si è ben chiarito che nessuno giustifica i due fedifraghi
anzi diversi dubitano della realtà di quanto narrato

io, anzi, ho calcato la mano sul fatto che se lei rimane con lui, in virtù del ricatto, è la vita di lui quella che va a put...


----------



## Verena67 (2 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> ... lui è solo giustamente accecato d'odio.


una magnifica premessa per un futuro di felicità.


----------



## Amoremio (2 Febbraio 2010)

eppoi,

ma cosa sistemi su quelle basi?


----------



## Kid (2 Febbraio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> kid
> se dan dice che non intendeva dire quello che più d'uno ha inteso (che coinvolgere i figli dell'altro nella rivelazione non fosse un eccesso), ci sta.
> le frasi erano vicine, abbiamo frainteso.
> 
> ...



Ma infatti, è questo il punto ragazzi... questo è stato tradito da moglie e amico... fatelo sbollire, poi se ne riparla. Ora ha tutte le ragioni del mondo per essere incazzato, ricattare, sputare in faccia e pisciare sulle tombe altrui. Poi vedrà le cose con più lucidità, ma ora no.


----------



## Kid (2 Febbraio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> una magnifica premessa per un futuro di felicità.



Tutto passa Vere, se c'è la volontà. Baci contessa.


----------



## Daniele (2 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma infatti, è questo il punto ragazzi... questo è stato tradito da moglie e amico... fatelo sbollire, poi se ne riparla. Ora ha tutte le ragioni del mondo per essere incazzato, ricattare, sputare in faccia e pisciare sulle tombe altrui. Poi vedrà le cose con più lucidità, ma ora no.


Il pisciare sulle tombe altrui mi ha fatto ridere davvero. In effetti è così adesso a lei non tocca altro che far sbollire lui, farlo tornare alla norma, in un certo senso glielo deve. Poi dopo se ne potrà andare via e di certo lui non farà colpi di testa, anche se potrebbe razionalmente decidere di parlare con il suo amico e fargli ben chiaro che lui gli deve un favore non da poco e che se lo ricordi (questo ci starebbe eccome!), il piacere per chi non lo sa sarebbe lo stare zitto.


----------



## Becco (2 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non c'è violenza o cattiveria, è semplice istinto di autoconservazione. Il ragazzo, anzi ex ragazzo di Silent non ha nessun obbligo verso i figli dello stronzo, gli unici che devono difendere i figli sono i genitori e basta, tutti gli altri hanno piano diritto di farsi gli affaracci propri. Se nel dolore al tizio può far styare meglio dire tutto e far scoppiare lo scandalo che lo faccia, in fin dei conti ne ha pieno diritto e non bisogna fargli le colpe ne più ne meno degli altri due stronzetti.
> Mi spiegate perchè il tradito debba sempre avere la reazione giusta, debba sempre essere il martire della situazione e pesare bene quello che fa mentre agli altri non gli è importato un fico secco della sua? Un tradito ha diritto di reagire in malo modo, le conseguenze delle azioni sono solo imputabili da chi per primo ha sbagliato.
> Silent è stata solo poco furba, il coniglietto mannaro amico davvero non merita nulla, ne pietà ne compresione.
> 
> Ps. tante persone a dare del pezzo di merda al compagno subito e però a comprendere la povera Silent, ma guarda che mondo, lui adesso è un orco e lei la poverina che lo aveva affianco e nessuno pensa che ha perso tanto in un sol botto, diamo diritto a tutti di sbagliare, non solo ad una parte.


 ---------------

La mia psicologa che mi ha aiutato per anni a superare i danni provocati  dalle infedeltà di mia moglie, diceva sempre che anche la vendetta può servire. Perchè chi soffre ha diritto di mettere il proprio dolore da qualche parte, nel senso che non è possibile che noi cornuti dobbiamo sempre capire, superare, giustificare, essere superiori, farcene una ragione, ricostruire, riconquistare, sopportare, pensare al futuro, non infierire su chi ha sbagliato, evitare traumi ai figli propri e altrui.... ... e via dicendo.
Viene anche il momento che uno se la piglia con il primo che capita. E' sbagliato farlo contro i figli innocenti, e io non l'ho mai fatto, ma la voglia di fare una bella piazzata l'ho avuta tante ma tante di quelle volte...
Poi la mia psicologa mi ha insegnato che il male che abbiamo dentro possiamo anche buttarlo via e smettere di soffrire. Ho smesso di odiare, di essere avvelenato, di maledire, spiare, invidiare e d'improvviso ci sono riuscito. Non chiedetemi come, ma io ce l'ho fatta. Adesso guardo mia moglie come un carrello del supermercato e i suoi ammanti come omini del calciobalilla. 
Becco


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma infatti, è questo il punto ragazzi... questo è stato tradito da moglie e amico... fatelo sbollire, poi se ne riparla. Ora ha tutte le ragioni del mondo per essere incazzato, ricattare, sputare in faccia e pisciare sulle tombe altrui. Poi vedrà le cose con più lucidità, ma ora no.


 Immagini orribili.


Daniele ha detto:


> Il pisciare sulle tombe altrui *mi ha fatto ridere* davvero. In effetti è così adesso a lei non tocca altro che far sbollire lui, farlo tornare alla norma, in un certo senso glielo deve. Poi dopo se ne potrà andare via e di certo lui non farà colpi di testa, anche se potrebbe razionalmente decidere di parlare con il suo amico e fargli ben chiaro che lui gli deve un favore non da poco e che se lo ricordi (questo ci starebbe eccome!), il piacere per chi non lo sa sarebbe lo stare zitto.


 Appunto.


----------



## Kid (2 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Il pisciare sulle tombe altrui mi ha fatto ridere davvero. In effetti è così adesso a lei non tocca altro che far sbollire lui, farlo tornare alla norma, in un certo senso glielo deve. Poi dopo se ne potrà andare via e di certo lui non farà colpi di testa, anche se potrebbe razionalmente decidere di parlare con il suo amico e fargli ben chiaro che lui gli deve un favore non da poco e che se lo ricordi (questo ci starebbe eccome!), il piacere per chi non lo sa sarebbe lo stare zitto.


Ma iol direi che all'amico non deve dire proprio nulla... amico non era di sicuro. Almeno così ho fatto io (anche se tutto'oggi sto meditando sul come vendicarmi).


----------



## Eliade (2 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chi tradisce non mette in conto nessuna di queste cose tanto più in caso di una relazione breve e spesso pure in caso di comportamenti seriali che, non scoperti, rafforzano la sensazione di impunità.
> Ma soprattutto spessissimo il tradimento è vissuto proprio come evasione della realtà e come tale non prevede alcuna "resa dei conti".


Scusami io non volevo entrare nel merito della storia, però devo farlo per rispondere a te, che hai quotato un mio messaggio.
Non mette in conto certe cose? Sarà stata anche una relazione breve ma dopo 3 mesi sono volati paroloni da parte dell'uomo, del calibro "ti amo" e lei innamorata pazzamente, o non conoscono il significato di certe cose, oppure quest'uomo ha sparato una cavolata immensa. 
Non credi?
Mi fermo qui, o rischio di dire cose ancora più pesanti.


----------



## Kid (2 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Immagini orribili.
> 
> Appunto.



Vabbè dai... spero si sia capito che era ironico...


----------



## Daniele (2 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma iol direi che all'amico non deve dire proprio nulla... amico non era di sicuro. Almeno così ho fatto io (anche se tutto'oggi sto meditando sul come vendicarmi).


Pisciare sulla sua tomba kid, solo che ti tocca aspettare un poco, no?


----------



## Kid (2 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Pisciare sulla sua tomba kid, solo che ti tocca aspettare un poco, no?


Non se gli dò una mano.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (2 Febbraio 2010)

Falqui in dosi massicce Kid, fidati, dopo si ricorderà a vita la giormata passata sul WC :mexican:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Febbraio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Scusami io non volevo entrare nel merito della storia, però devo farlo per rispondere a te, che hai quotato un mio messaggio.
> Non mette in conto certe cose? Sarà stata anche una relazione breve ma dopo 3 mesi sono volati paroloni da parte dell'uomo, del calibro "ti amo" e lei innamorata pazzamente, o non conoscono il significato di certe cose, oppure quest'uomo ha sparato una cavolata immensa.
> Non credi?
> Mi fermo qui, o rischio di dire cose ancora più pesanti.


 Ma tu pensi che nessuno spari cavolate ...anche a se stesso?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non e' la prima volta che dai risposte violente e piene di cattiveria, ma questa volta mettendo in mezzo dei bambini sei stato di una cattiveria assoluta ... te l'ho gia detto da qualche parte, il mio pensiero/opinione su di te e' che sei cattivo dentro, dentro di te ... molti di noi hanno sofferto e soffrono, ma nessuno si sognerebbe di fare delle osservazioni sui bambini come hai fatto tu.
> 
> I bambini nelle merde degli adulti non ci entrano un cazzo,OK ... capisci?


Ma dai Marì è giovane, parla di cose che non conosce...non ha figli...capisci?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chi tradisce non mette in conto nessuna di queste cose tanto più in caso di una relazione breve e spesso pure in caso di comportamenti seriali che, non scoperti, rafforzano la sensazione di impunità.
> Ma soprattutto spessissimo il tradimento è vissuto proprio come evasione della realtà e come tale non prevede alcuna "resa dei conti".


Non è vero.
Tu paladina della fedeltà non puoi parlare di chi fa certe cose.
Ti posso giurare sul mio onore ( se vale qualcosa per te), che in genere " ci si protegge" , in genere si tiene conto che alle spalle dei nostri eroi ci stanno le rispettive famiglie. nessunissima sensazione di impunità, un uomo e una donna che si danno all'amore, al piacere, pensano..." ben dai in fondo ci facciamo felici e non facciamo del male a nessuno!".
Resa dei conti?
Persa in genere si fa molta attenzione.
O la si fa con i coperchi o si fa a meno.

Cavoli persa, sei mai stata innamorata?
Si perde la testa sai?
E così vedi persone di mezza età comportarsi come degli adolescenti irresponsabili. Capita.

Non succede niente invece, per quelli, che la prendono con la sana ironia, di dirsi, ok..dai...una storietta...una scaramuccia.

L'errore fondamentale degli amanti ( secondo me) è credere di vivere, dato che sono innamorati, una profonda e grande storia d'amore. 

Ma buon per lei sta storia.
Almeno ha capito di che pasta è fatto il suo compagno.
Se l'amasse non si comporterebbe così?

Ergo?

Ma non esiste un cazzo, che se sei una "brava" persona allora non tradisci...


----------



## Amoremio (2 Febbraio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> ..................dopo 3 mesi sono volati paroloni da parte dell'uomo, del calibro "ti amo" e lei innamorata pazzamente, o non conoscono il significato di certe cose, oppure quest'uomo ha sparato una cavolata immensa.
> ...........


 
ne abbiamo lette ...
ne abbiamo vissute di pari o peggiori
anche dopo molto meno


----------



## Amoremio (2 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ..............in genere " ci si protegge" , in genere si tiene conto che alle spalle dei nostri eroi ci stanno le rispettive famiglie. nessunissima sensazione di impunità, un uomo e una donna che si danno all'amore, al piacere, pensano..." ben dai in fondo ci facciamo felici e non facciamo del male a nessuno!".
> Resa dei conti?
> Persa in genere si fa molta attenzione.
> O la si fa con i coperchi o si fa a meno.
> ...


 
ma vivi per conto tuo o leggi anche le storie degli altri?

te ne accorgi che la complicità che sbandieri è statisticamente residuale

leggi di gente che fa sapere al coniuge di essere cornuto proprio perchè il coniuge vada a dirlo al coniuge dell'amante?
di gente che va direttamente dal coniuge dell'amante perchè quest'ultimo venga cacciato di casa?
di telefonate fatte apposta perchè il coniuge dell'amante capisca?

piantale di ammantare gli amanti di un romanticismo che vedi solo tu
è offensivo per chi ha vissuto ben altre storie

la tua è o è stata così?
buon per te o per tua moglie o per entrambi

ma 1 non è un campione significativo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non è vero.
> Tu paladina della fedeltà non puoi parlare di chi fa certe cose.
> Ti posso giurare sul mio onore ( se vale qualcosa per te), che in genere " ci si protegge" , in genere si tiene conto che alle spalle dei nostri eroi ci stanno le rispettive famiglie. nessunissima sensazione di impunità, un uomo e una donna che si danno all'amore, al piacere, pensano..." ben dai in fondo ci facciamo felici e non facciamo del male a nessuno!".
> Resa dei conti?
> ...


 Ma sai leggere?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Febbraio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma vivi per conto tuo o leggi anche le storie degli altri?
> 
> te ne accorgi che la complicità che sbandieri è statisticamente residuale
> 
> ...


certo che leggo le storie degli altri. Ma guarda caso, sono in enorme maggioranza quelle di coloro che hanno subito un tradimento.
Qui abbiamo una che confessa l'inverso capisci? E abbastanza stranamente io capisco cosa ha vissuto lei, e tu no. Come mai?

Tutti i comportamenti che descrivi...sono plausibili...ma secondo me fanno parte di bambini adulti immaturi, non di persone consapevoli.

In genere sono propenso a pensare che ci si lavi i panni sporchi in casa e non si vadi a sputtanare la gente sui forum. 

Beh, so, di aver avuto un rapporto con mia moglie, molto meno malato di altri. Tutto sommato sono stato fortunato.

Ma posso giurarti che in un paio di occasioni sono dovuto intervenire dicendo a mia moglie. " Senti, se viene questo tizio o questa tizia a dirti questo questo e quell'altro, non prestare fianco". 

insomma mi sono cautelato...

Insomma se uno è maschio ed è molto giovane fa certe cagate...del tipo...adesso vado a spifferare cosa hai fatto tu...
Ma sarebbe stupido...perchè quando sto qua va dalla moglie a dire che la sua compagna si è fatta una storia con suo marito, non conclude un fico secco...si sputtana e basta.


----------



## Amoremio (2 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ......Qui abbiamo una che confessa l'inverso capisci? E abbastanza stranamente io capisco cosa ha vissuto lei, e tu no. Come mai?
> 
> ........


guarda che lo capisco anch'io cos'ha fatto
è scappata da una storia che non la soddisfaceva, ma non voleva ammere che stava scappando e si è raccontata di un nuovo amore:

lei e lui 
contro il mondo che si accaniva per separarli

solo che il mondo era il suo ragazzo e la moglie e i figli di lui
e lui non era il principe azzurro ma il coniglio mannaro
e non era amore ma un calesse scalcinato

per lei, prendendo per buono quel che ha raccontato, non era la ginnastica orizzontale che decanti tu

lei soffre: si dirà che se l'è cercata e soffrirà anche di più
e non è che per questo mi rallegro

l'amante se la fa sotto dalla strizza (così impara a parlar d'ammore a sproposito)

il ragazzo è fuori di zucca e soffre come un cane
ma almeno non hanno figli

la moglie, se lo saprà, avrà sulle spalle un peso enorme, 
nella peggiore delle ipotesi, se lo ama, si sentirà tradita lei e il suo amore, sentirà traditi i figli, sentirà il peso di una scelta che peserà su tutti, avrà crisi di autostima, cercherà di addossarsi parte della responsabilità

tu hai capito questo di questa storia o ne hai letta una diversa?

ma comunque l'hai capito o no che non tutti i traditori che scrivono qui sono il ritratto della spensieratezza?


----------



## Daniele (2 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sarebbe stupido...perchè quando sto qua va dalla moglie a dire che la sua compagna si è fatta una storia con suo marito, non conclude un fico secco...si sputtana e basta.


Bhe mi risulta che solitamente quando capita non è che il tizio/ a si sputtani troppo poi, anzi credo che crei una crisi nella coppia, una crisi che ha voluto lui stesso/ a creare e  a detta mia a buon ragione, in fondo non fa male a nessuno, rovina solo un rapporto...non è reato :mexican:


----------



## Daniele (2 Febbraio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> tu hai capito questo di questa storia o ne hai letta una diversa?
> 
> ma comunque l'hai capito o no che non tutti i traditori che scrivono qui sono il ritratto della spensieratezza?


Per me questa storia è un fake! Troppo melodrammatica comunque, troppa merda al sole.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> guarda che lo capisco anch'io cos'ha fatto
> è scappata da una storia che non la soddisfaceva, ma non voleva ammere che stava scappando e si è raccontata di un nuovo amore:
> 
> lei e lui
> ...


Non si è raccontata una storia: l'ha vissuta. Sconsideratamente.
Se non venivano beccati, magari durava altri 3 mesi...chi può dirlo?

Ma quale ginnastica orizzontale...non offendermi please...quando mai io ho sostenuto che tra amanti sia solo sesso? Quando mai?

Io dico solo che non la vedo affatto come te...perchè proiettiamo tutto su almeno tre personaggi che non conosciamo.

Abbiamo solo una donna innamorata, che si accorge di essersi messa in un bel casino. Difendo lei, provo tenerezza per lei, e a me fa schifo, non il suo compagno, ma il suo amante. Che secondo me, dovrebbe lui sistemare le faccendine. Lui dovrebbe parlare con il suo amico e dirgli...insomma dai...abbiamo scherzato...nulla di che. Ovvio che se questo amante fosse profondamente innamorato di sta qua, non si darebbe alla macchia così facilmente.

Ma gli uomini sono molto bravi a dar da intendere.
E le donne a farsi intortare.
Poi le donne dicono che noi, non siamo bravi ad esprimere i nostri sentimenti. Non è vero.

Nessuno riesce ad esprimere sentimenti che non prova.

Questo comunque l'errore fondamentale, che vanifica perfino la ragion d'essere di questo forum...la proiezione.
Amore mio: tu non sei quella moglie. E non puoi sapere come reagirebbe. Secondo me, una moglie potrebbe anche reagire molto male contro sto qua e dirgli: " Ma come ti permetti di infangare così la persona di mio marito?"...

E ripeto, secondo me, quello là non ha le palle per andare a spifferare tutto alla moglie. Non ce le ha.
Se le avesse, lo avrebbe già fatto.

Gli uomini parlano parlano parlano e poi non concludono mai un cazzo.
E voi a bere.

Ok...contenta te, 
Contenti tutti...

Si Amore...il mondo è quello che dici tu...ok.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma infatti lei non è obbligata ad accettare il ricatto. Semplicemente se le cose non si sistemeranno, entrambi i fedifraghi pagheranno giustamente per le loro azioni fatte alle spalle dei coniugi. *Occhio per occhio*.


Ti giuro che "occhio per occhio" e' un comportamento di una bestialita' che tollero ben poco.
Il "giustamente poi e' tutto un programma


----------



## Kid (3 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti giuro che "occhio per occhio" e' un comportamento di una bestialita' che tollero ben poco.
> Il "giustamente poi e' tutto un programma



Talmente bestiale che sta scritto sulla bibbia.... ma ognuno creda a ciò che vuole.


----------



## oscuro (3 Febbraio 2010)

*Contepinceton*

Permetti?hai una visione un pò semplicistica.....ma chi c'è da salvare in questa squallidissima storia?chi?La donna innamorata?Dai...facciamo i seri su....una donna impegnata e  corretta assume un comportamento lineare.....non tradisce il proprio uomo....e mai e poi mai dovrebbe farlo con il suo migliore amico sposato e con figli....!!Posso dirlo?A me fanno terribilmente schifo tutti e tre....e proprio non vedo il meno peggio....qui latita buon senso e una minima misura di moralità ed etica....!Poi ragazzi ho capito....ormai ci stiamo assuefando a tutto....tutto è normale...tanto và così.....e infatti guarda dova c.... siamo arrivati..:incazzato:


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Chiaro, era solo una battuta.
> 
> Però, indubbiamente per il traditore i figli non sono degli ostacoli insormontabili, ma nel momento che si tradisce, si mette in discussione anche la famiglia o no ? e loro ne fanno parte. Da adulti potranno valutare in due modi, un po’ come succede qua, la vita è breve e ogni lasciata è persa, per cui tanto vale buttarsi, o provare per quel genitore rabbia e frustrazione per non essersi comportato correttamente, ed essere il responsabile della disfatta famigliare.


 Si certo, quando si tradisce (e non solo sessualmente) si mette in discussione tutto... anche quando non  se n'è consapevoli


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Trovo molto più spregevole un traditore che un ricattatore... ma sono punti di vista. E' il traditore a "creare" un ricattatore, non viceversa.


 Certo, punti di vista. Io la penso esattamente al contrario... potrei perdonare chi mi tradisce, ma mai chi mi ricatta.


----------



## oscuro (3 Febbraio 2010)

*Molti*

Perdonare?Io non perdonerei chi mi tradisce...ne chi mi ricatta...nessuna classifica...solo profondo disprezzo per le due categorie!!


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Talmente bestiale che sta scritto sulla bibbia.... ma ognuno creda a ciò che vuole.


 Nella bibbia c'è pure scritto che se fai l'amore con una donna mestruata meriti la morte, che puoi avere degli schiavi, e che se mangi aragoste sono cazzi tuoi... tutto sottoscritto da Jahvè in persona. Penso che sia meglio citare altre fonti...:rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (3 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> .......
> Abbiamo solo una donna innamorata, che si accorge di essersi messa in un bel casino. Difendo lei, provo tenerezza per lei, e a me fa schifo, non il suo compagno, ma il suo amante. Che secondo me, dovrebbe lui sistemare le faccendine. *Lui dovrebbe parlare con il suo amico e dirgli...insomma dai...abbiamo scherzato...nulla di che*. Ovvio che se questo amante fosse profondamente innamorato di sta qua, non si darebbe alla macchia così facilmente.
> 
> ......


 
a me fa tenerezza chiunque soffra
anche se la sofferenza se la sarebbe potuta evitare

il grassetto è un film che vive solo nella tua testa e forse nemmeno, lo proietti per noi


e per dan: si può essere, se non altro perchè non è più comparsa, ma che importa?




contepinceton ha detto:


> .......
> 
> Amore mio: tu non sei quella moglie. E non puoi sapere come reagirebbe. Secondo me, una moglie potrebbe anche reagire molto male contro sto qua e dirgli: " Ma come ti permetti di infangare così la persona di mio marito?"...
> 
> ......


potrebbe senz'altro dirglielo, con un sangue freddo e una fiducia notevoli
poi, dopo aver chiuso la porta, il discorso nella sua testa sarebbe stato diverso
ti par così strano?



contepinceton ha detto:


> .......
> E ripeto, secondo me, quello là non ha le palle per andare a spifferare tutto alla moglie. Non ce le ha.
> Se le avesse, lo avrebbe già fatto.
> 
> ...


a me è successo che il marito della str... venisse a cercarmi
e ad altri qui dentro, pure (ingenua se non ricordo male)
forse dovresti rivedere le tue granitiche certezze



contepinceton ha detto:


> .......
> Ok...contenta te,
> Contenti tutti...
> 
> Si Amore...il mondo è quello che dici tu...ok.


ti accorgi che con questa modalità chiudi sempre più spesso le tue repliche a chi non la pensa come te?

tipico di chi parla per partito preso e non vuol vedere oltre il suo naso


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perdonare?Io non perdonerei chi mi tradisce...ne chi mi ricatta...nessuna classifica...solo profondo disprezzo per le due categorie!!


 Tu no, io si. Ognuno la vede a modo suo... io posso arrivare a capire un momento di debolezza, ma non la cattiveria. Col ricatto quasi certamente arriverei alla violenza fisica.


----------



## oscuro (3 Febbraio 2010)

*Molti*

Figurati..molti massimo rispetto per le posizioni altrui....anche se un tradimento è un atto di cattiveria e di cinismo....come il ricatto...punti di vista....!:up:


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Talmente bestiale che sta scritto sulla bibbia.... ma ognuno creda a ciò che vuole.


la religione letta in modo ottuso porta alla peggiore ferocia degli uomini


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Figurati..molti massimo rispetto per le posizioni altrui....anche se un tradimento è un atto di cattiveria e di cinismo....come il ricatto...punti di vista....!:up:


 Claro que si :up: il tradimento a volte può essere anche cattiveria, a volte no. Non riesco assolutamente ad avvicinarlo al ricatto. Che per me è assolutamente peggio. Come dici tu, punti di vista.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> a me fa tenerezza chiunque soffra
> anche se la sofferenza se la sarebbe potuta evitare
> 
> il grassetto è un film che vive solo nella tua testa e forse nemmeno, lo proietti per noi
> ...


Non è che non vedo oltre il mio naso; è che io posso parlare SOLO della mia esperienza vissuta. E questo io faccio. Così tu. Ora parli chiaro e dici, certe cose.
Signora, le mie granitiche certezze le vedi solo tu. 
Anch'io sai


----------



## Kid (3 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> la religione letta in modo ottuso porta alla peggiore ferocia degli uomini



Ho la sensazione che qui dentro sia partita una caccia alle streghe inutile...

Qui si vede cattiveria di qua, violenza verbale di là.... siamo in un forum di traditi e traditori... vogliamo parlare di etica????

Io non sono un ipocrita, so che nella vita si sta un pò da una parte e un pò dall'altra. Siamo tutti vittime ma anche carnefici.

Chi tradisce di fatto è un carnefice in quel momento... perchè bisogna per forza fare buonismo e graziarla? Ha sbagliato, pagherà e pagando espierà le proprie colpe... dov'è il problema? Se proprio deve essere perdonata, sarà suo marito a farlo, non noi.

Minerva, non mi riferisco solo al tuo post, sia chiaro.


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ho la sensazione che qui dentro sia partita una caccia alle streghe inutile...
> 
> Qui si vede cattiveria di qua, violenza verbale di là.... siamo in un forum di traditi e traditori... vogliamo parlare di etica????
> 
> ...


in un post indietro chiarivo bene il fatto che , trovando il ricatto un atto aberrante , non intendevo certo manlevare chi tradisce dalla sua colpa.
ma tu sei altrettanto severo con la tua?


----------



## Kid (3 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> in un post indietro chiarivo bene il fatto che , trovando il ricatto un atto aberrante , non intendevo certo manlevare chi tradisce dalla sua colpa.
> ma tu sei altrettanto severo con la tua?



All'inizio no ma poi... sono stato molto severo con me stesso. Credo di averla portata consapevolmente io mia moglie al tradimento.


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> All'inizio no ma poi... sono stato molto severo con me stesso. Credo di averla portata consapevolmente io mia moglie al tradimento.


 Io non penso proprio, Kid. Ognuno decide con la propria testa, è non è certo un automatismo del tradito ripagare il traditore con la stessa moneta.


----------



## Kid (3 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io non penso proprio, Kid. Ognuno decide con la propria testa, è non è certo un automatismo del tradito ripagare il traditore con la stessa moneta.



A me pare di aver capito che sia una cosa alquanto frequente l'occhio per occhio... 

E comunque c'ho messo molto del mio ti assicuro... il tradimento non è mai giustificabile al 100%, però se ripenso a com'ero... un pò me lo sono cercato.


----------



## Daniele (3 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> All'inizio no ma poi... sono stato molto severo con me stesso. Credo di averla portata consapevolmente io mia moglie al tradimento.


Kid, credo che tu abbia ragione e in assurdo sei stato tradito perchè ti sei punito per il male fatto, in un certo senso però se ci pensi ti ha di certo fatto male, ti ha ferito da morire, ma adesso pensaci bene, lei non ha nulla da recriminare contro di te e tu lo stesso, l'errore di uno è diventato l'errore dell'altra e fidati se lavorate bene in coppia vi salverete adesso.
Comprensione e perdono sono una necessità, voi due comprendete le cose e vi perdonerete.
SInceramente però adesso tu sai quanto sia bella e forte la forza che viene dopo verso l'amante. 
Sul ricatto io la vedo diversamente, il tradimento è un atto fatto che ti obbliga a dartene una ragione comunque sia perchè hai già subito in anticipo la punizione non giusta, almeno nel ricatto hai il diritto di scegliere se subire un danno o l'altro. C'è gente che preferisce sottostare al ricatto perchè meno dannoso dell'altra opzione.
Io personalmente se avessi potuto scegliere tra l'essere tradito e il dovere dare 5000 euro per non esserlo avrei pagato e me ne sarei stato molto ma molto meglio, con il senno di poi i danni psicologici possono essere davvero debilitanti.
Il peggio? E' essere soto ricatto da parte di chi ti ha tradito oltretutto, quello non lo consiglio minimamente a  nessuno, è una condizione che ti obbliga ad accettare un dato di fatto e subirne un'altro, orribile per davvero ed anche questo purtroppo per me vissuto.


----------



## Kid (3 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Kid, credo che tu abbia ragione e in assurdo sei stato tradito perchè ti sei punito per il male fatto, in un certo senso però se ci pensi ti ha di certo fatto male, ti ha ferito da morire, ma adesso pensaci bene, lei non ha nulla da recriminare contro di te e tu lo stesso, l'errore di uno è diventato l'errore dell'altra e fidati se lavorate bene in coppia vi salverete adesso.
> Comprensione e perdono sono una necessità, voi due comprendete le cose e vi perdonerete.
> SInceramente però adesso tu sai quanto sia bella e forte la forza che viene dopo verso l'amante.
> Sul ricatto io la vedo diversamente, il tradimento è un atto fatto che ti obbliga a dartene una ragione comunque sia perchè hai già subito in anticipo la punizione non giusta, almeno nel ricatto hai il diritto di scegliere se subire un danno o l'altro. C'è gente che preferisce sottostare al ricatto perchè meno dannoso dell'altra opzione.
> ...


Fondamentalmente, come ci disse la nostra terapeuta, l'unica cosa che potevamo fare era prendere atto di non essere nè il principe azzurro nè la bella principessa nella torre che pensavamo di essere l' uno per l'altra, ma di accettarsi per quello che eravamo, con tutti i nostri bei difetti. Sia io che mia moglie abbiamo scoperto di avere grosse debolezze sulle quali dovremo lavorare duramente. Sinceramente la mia è una situazione un pò scomoda... perchè lei l'ha fatta più grssa di me, ma io l'ho fatta per primo e quindi "devo" stare il più zitto possibile.

Sul ricatto ti quoto e aggiungo: il traditore ricatta il proprio partner nel momento stesso del tradimento e nella maggior parte dei casi la scelta che propone al partner è: ti ho tradito, vuoi perdonarmi? Se non è un ricatto questo...

Ripeto, a me fa pena il marito. Ci vuole stomaco a tradire con gli amici, è abbastanza infame come atto. Almeno mia moglie mi ha tradito con un amico più suo che mio.

E poi guarda caso... l'anima gemella per un traditore è quasi sempre un amico o un collega... che coincidenza! Non è che si pensa all'amore con troppa leggerezza? Che sia per caso la "novità" a far innamorare?


----------



## Amoremio (3 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> All'inizio no ma poi... sono stato molto severo con me stesso. Credo di averla portata consapevolmente io mia moglie al tradimento.


so che lo credi

ma è un bene che tu lo scriva esplicitamente


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quando una persona o una società perde il rispetto e il senso di tutela dei bambini che non sono del proprio sangue è una persona o una società malata e senza il senso della vita e del futuro.


Sì.


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Grande, non dire cose che non sai, semplice parlare con i genitori non morti ammazzati. Cosa farei? Per il figlio non lo ucciderei, ma direi al figlio chi è suo padre senza alcun dubbio, che il figlio sappia che ha un assassino come genitore.


Perchè? Per trasferire il dolore tuo su un altro bambino? Daniele non è che il dolore buttato sugli altri viene miracolosamente estirpato così dal tuo cuore eh. Cosa hanno fatto gli adulti che ti stavano vicino quando il bambino Daniele ha passato un così grande dolore?


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma iol direi che all'amico non deve dire proprio nulla... amico non era di sicuro. Almeno così ho fatto io (anche se tutto'oggi sto meditando sul come vendicarmi).


Ussignur... Quindi Kid il tuo tradimento non valeva vendetta?


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo, punti di vista. Io la penso esattamente al contrario... potrei perdonare chi mi tradisce, ma mai chi mi ricatta.


Pure io.


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> E poi guarda caso... l'anima gemella per un traditore è quasi sempre un amico o un collega... che coincidenza! Non è che si pensa all'amore con troppa leggerezza? Che sia per caso la "novità" a far innamorare?


 
Rifletti un po'. Tu la collega, lei l'amico. Trovi differenza? Chi cercava evasione dalla realtà e chi un po' di calore umano?


----------



## Kid (3 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Rifletti un po'. Tu la collega, lei l'amico. Trovi differenza? Chi cercava evasione dalla realtà e chi un po' di calore umano?



Ma difatti quando penso a me da traditore, vedo una persona superficiale e stupida. Che crede di essere innamorata, ma non lo è.


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma difatti quando penso a me da traditore, vedo una persona superficiale e stupida. Che crede di essere innamorata, ma non lo è.


Kid per te è stato diverso. Sei stato messo davanti a una scelta e hai scelto di tornare a casa.


----------



## Kid (3 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Ussignur... Quindi Kid il tuo tradimento non valeva vendetta?


La mia mante non ha trradito la sua amicizia. Con lei non aveva nulla in ballo... quanto vale il rispetto per una persona che non conosci, rispetto a quello di una persona che conta nella tua vita?


----------



## Kid (3 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Kid per te è stato diverso. Sei stato messo davanti a una scelta e hai scelto di tornare a casa.



E che cosa fa il traditore nel momento in cui tradisce e non lo dice al partner? Sceglie proprio questo, di restare dov'è.


----------



## Illuso (3 Febbraio 2010)

Dopo venti pagine di post se Silent non è un fake, potrebbe farci la cortesia di farci sapere la sua di opinione, come si stà evolvendo la situazione ?


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Dopo venti pagine di post se Silent non è un fake, potrebbe farci la cortesia di farci sapere la sua di opinione, come si stà evolvendo la situazione ?


mi sa che era un fake...:sonar: ma non importa, ha dato uno spunto di discussione.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Talmente bestiale che sta scritto sulla bibbia.... ma ognuno creda a ciò che vuole.


Ah beh


----------



## Amoremio (3 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> La mia mante non ha trradito la sua amicizia. Con lei non aveva nulla in ballo... .....


mi spiace ma questo profilo in un rapporto non lo vedo del massimo rilievo
in un matrimonio non c'è solo il vincolo giuridico, l'amore, il quotidiano e i figli
se per qualche motivo fossi messa davanti a una scelta
tra mio marito e un amico non avrei dubbi a scegliere il primo
perchè lui è il mio compagno di squadra
l'amico magari è quello con cui si festeggia la vittoria della squadra: 
un quid pluris, importantissimo ma comunque un di più 

il tradimento lede questo vincolo
ben più importante

che avvenga con un amico non aggiunge, per quanto riguarda il rapporto col partner, altro vulnus sostanziale a quello intrinseco 

può essere semmai un vulnus al rapporto con l'amico, ma questo è un altro discorso per me secondario come ho detto

e nel tuo caso, come dici, era più amico di tua moglie che non tuo



Kid ha detto:


> ....... quanto vale il rispetto per una persona che non conosci, rispetto a quello di una persona che conta nella tua vita?


quanto vale il rispetto per una persona che non merita rispetto?

qualunque persona si trombi il partner di qualcuno per cui professi amicizia è un fasullo come persona e come amico/a

un falso problema che distoglie dalla soluzione del nodo centrale


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2010)

Questa storia, come la giri e come la metti puzza da tutte le parti :bleah: .


PS sono tre persone prive di "morale".


----------



## oscuro (3 Febbraio 2010)

*Marì*

zia marì....peggio...peggio son tre persone privi di tanto altro!!


----------



## Daniele (3 Febbraio 2010)

Un amico è molto peggio a mio avviso, perchè comporta la crisi di due rapporti in un sol botto, però sicuramente tu Kid adesso hai qualche piccola arma in mano contro di lui, tipo avete amici in comune??? Sai quanto sarebbe divertente prenderlo in giro davanti a tutti in maniera pesante e sapere che lui non potrà reagire mai e poi mai.
Ci sono certe sensazioni che ridanno l'autostima, come il distruggere quella di chi ha distrutto la tua, sempre che nulla sia illegale, ma divertiti un poco.
Kid, ricorda una cosa da chi l'ha vissuta, l'indifferenza non è un male per chi ti ha fatto el male, anzi è scamparla!


----------



## Kid (3 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Un amico è molto peggio a mio avviso, perchè comporta la crisi di due rapporti in un sol botto,


E' questa appunto l'aggravante... pensare che di persone ne perdi due in una volta sola. Che hanno giocato entrambi contro di te.


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> E' questa appunto l'aggravante... pensare che di persone ne perdi due in una volta sola. Che hanno giocato entrambi contro di te.


Kid ma secondo te un amico che approfitta della debolezza della donna di un altro è una persona?


----------



## oscuro (3 Febbraio 2010)

*mhh*

Però con questa storia della debolezza.....!quando una donna ha una debolezza finisce sempre in un certo modo...ma un sano ricostituente no?


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però con questa storia della debolezza.....!quando una donna ha una debolezza finisce sempre in un certo modo...ma un sano ricostituente no?


La debolezza di sentirsi niente davanti all'uomo che amava e che l'aveva tradita...


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però con questa storia della debolezza.....!quando una donna ha una debolezza finisce sempre in un certo modo...ma un sano ricostituente no?


ahahahah


----------



## Daniele (3 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Kid ma secondo te un amico che approfitta della debolezza della donna di un altro è una persona?


Mika, e che cosa è la donna che tradisce il proprio uomo con un suo amico? E' una persona? Sinceramente se andassimo avanti così dovremmo per forza togliere lo status di persone a tante davvero.
Si, l'amico si vede che non era tale, ma anche la donna o l'uomo che tradiscono si vede che non provano nulla o che peggio non hanno mai provato nulla. Tutto diventa falso ed alla fine tutti i bei ricordi legati all'amore di una persona e all'amicizia di quell'altra crollano in un banalissimo e stupidissimo modo.
Quando l'amante non lo conosci hai la capacità di avere una certa distanza, quando lo conosci la cosa può diventare orribile, se poi tale persona non ha la gentilezza di sparire per sempred è anche peggio.


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mika, e che cosa è la donna che tradisce il proprio uomo con un suo amico? E' una persona? Sinceramente se andassimo avanti così dovremmo per forza togliere lo status di persone a tante davvero.
> Si, l'amico si vede che non era tale, ma anche la donna o l'uomo che tradiscono si vede che non provano nulla o che peggio non hanno mai provato nulla. Tutto diventa falso ed alla fine tutti i bei ricordi legati all'amore di una persona e all'amicizia di quell'altra crollano in un banalissimo e stupidissimo modo.
> Quando l'amante non lo conosci hai la capacità di avere una certa distanza, quando lo conosci la cosa può diventare orribile, se poi tale persona non ha la gentilezza di sparire per sempred è anche peggio.


Daniele fattene una ragione, gli esseri umani cadono. Poi si rialzano. E poi ricadono. Anche il migliore amico si può innamorare della donna di un altro. Approfittarsene è una cosa ben diversa. I ricordi sta a noi se farli diventare un tesoro del quale diventarne consapevoli e ANDARE AVANTI o se travestirli coi nostri mostri.


----------



## oscuro (3 Febbraio 2010)

*mika*

Si sarebbe opportuno che nel cadere certi esseri umani..non si tascinino poveri innocenti al seguito....!!:incazzato:


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si sarebbe opportuno che nel cadere certi esseri umani..non si tascinino poveri innocenti al seguito....!!:incazzato:


A chi ti riferisci Oscuro?


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si sarebbe opportuno che nel cadere certi esseri umani..non si tascinino poveri innocenti al seguito....!!:incazzato:


Ti riferisci ai figli?

Non vedo perche' dovrebbero essere coinvolti... almeno io non diro' mai a mia figlia che mamma e papa' non stanno insieme perche' papa' e' un traditore stronzo:carneval:


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti riferisci ai figli?
> 
> Non vedo perche' dovrebbero essere coinvolti... almeno io non diro' mai a mia figlia che mamma e papa' non stanno insieme perche' papa' e' un traditore stronzo:carneval:


Siamo in due.


----------



## Amoremio (3 Febbraio 2010)

bè 
guardate 
io ho fatto di tutto perchè i miei figli non sapessero cosa stava succedendo
ma se fosse finita con la separazione
non avrei detto i dettagli, avrei omesso gli insulti
ma non credo avrei detto "mamma e papà non si amano più"
probabilmente avrei detto che papà si era innamorato di un'altra

avrei cercato di dire più verità possibili ne modo meno cattivo, ecco


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti riferisci ai figli?
> 
> Non vedo perche' dovrebbero essere coinvolti... almeno io non diro' mai a mia figlia che mamma e papa' non stanno insieme perche' papa' e' un traditore stronzo:carneval:


hai buon senso e intelligenza, soprattutto vuoi il bene di tua figlia


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> bè
> guardate
> io ho fatto di tutto perchè i miei figli non sapessero cosa stava succedendo
> ma se fosse finita con la separazione
> ...


Non so cosa diro'... ho ancora qualche anno a disposizione per pensarci


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> bè
> guardate
> io ho fatto di tutto perchè i miei figli non sapessero cosa stava succedendo
> ma se fosse finita con la separazione
> ...


certamente dipende dalle situazioni , ci sono casi dove non puoi farne a meno.però cercheresti  di non calcare la mano inutilmente


----------



## oscuro (3 Febbraio 2010)

*....*

Sapete meglio di me che spesso...i figli diventano un'arma del soggetto tradito....!!


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sapete meglio di me che spesso...i figli diventano un'arma del soggetto tradito....!!


Ah ok, del soggetto tradito. Non di tutti i soggetti traditi però. Chi usa i figli in questo modo per me è peggiore di chi tradisce.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai buon senso e intelligenza, soprattutto vuoi il bene di tua figlia


Poi adora il padre... lui fa volare Mary Poppins e questo le basta.

Beati i bambini:singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Poi adora il padre... lui fa volare Mary Poppins e questo le basta.
> 
> Beati i bambini:singleeye:


che bel mondo. mi ripeto come una deficiente ma mi  manca tantissimo il gioco con mia figlia piccola, con il pretesto di divertire lei viaggiavo con la fantasia e vedevo il mondo con i suoi occhi.
una meraviglia


aspetterò di diventare nonna:singleeye:


----------



## Amoremio (3 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Ah ok, del soggetto tradito. Non di tutti i soggetti traditi però. Chi usa i figli in questo modo per me è peggiore di chi tradisce.


quoto


----------



## Amoremio (3 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> certamente dipende dalle situazioni , ci sono casi dove non puoi farne a meno.però cercheresti di non calcare la mano inutilmente


ci ho pensato tanto a come dirglielo
non gli avrei detto che non amavo più il loro papà perchè non era vero
e anche se fossi riuscita a recitare sul momento se ne sarebbero accorti poi

e comunque sono certa che, se se ne fosse andato, loro l'avrebbero ben presto conosciuta come la fidanzata di papà
lei aveva cercato di incontrarli in diverse occasioni 
sarebbe lungo raccontare i dettagli 
e doloroso

comunque io sono per non dire bugie
meglio mezze verità edulcorate


----------



## Daniele (3 Febbraio 2010)

Mika, ammetto che ci si può innamorare della donna di un amico o viceversa, ma ritengo che chi lo fa parte direttamente da una condizione sbagliata. Se tu vedi una persona in un modo in assurdo non ti ci innamori per direttissima, è assurdo da pensare, ma tutto dipende dal come si relazionano le persone. Chi si relaziona con una persona impegnata sapendo che lo è e si innamora deve per forza di cose essere un gran masochista oppure con problemi di autostima da record, perchè preferisce una storia difficile o persino impossibile che alla realtà!
Poi avvengono momtni in cui si riesce, ma sono rari.
Però in casi di tradimento non parlerei mai di amore o di innamorarsi, i due fedifraghi non si amano per nulla, e sinceramente sono convinto che siano si innamorati, ma solo di loro stessi.


----------



## Kid (3 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele;12342
Però in casi di tradimento non parlerei mai di amore o di innamorarsi ha detto:
			
		

> Vangelo!
> 
> Anzi no scusate, qui dentro non è tanto amato come libro....


----------



## Daniele (3 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Vangelo!
> 
> Anzi no scusate, qui dentro non è tanto amato come libro....


Si, perchè forse le mie parole sono amate???


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mika, ammetto che ci si può innamorare della donna di un amico o viceversa, ma ritengo che chi lo fa parte direttamente da una condizione sbagliata. Se tu vedi una persona in un modo in assurdo non ti ci innamori per direttissima, è assurdo da pensare, ma tutto dipende dal come si relazionano le persone. Chi si relaziona con una persona impegnata sapendo che lo è e si innamora deve per forza di cose essere un gran masochista oppure con problemi di autostima da record, perchè preferisce una storia difficile o persino impossibile che alla realtà!
> Poi avvengono momtni in cui si riesce, ma sono rari.
> Però in casi di tradimento non parlerei mai di amore o di innamorarsi, i due fedifraghi non si amano per nulla, e sinceramente sono convinto che siano si innamorati, ma solo di loro stessi.


Daniele l'amore è IRRAZIONALE. Sai che noia altrimenti...


----------



## Kid (3 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Daniele l'amore è IRRAZIONALE. Sai che noia altrimenti...


Si ma Mika... non ci si può innamorare di uno con tre figli che tradisce la moglie e l'amico, per principio! Già questo basta per etichettare una persona secondo me...


----------



## Daniele (3 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Si ma Mika... non ci si può innamorare di uno con tre figli che tradisce la moglie e l'amico, per principio! Già questo basta per etichettare una persona secondo me...


Per le donne è irrazionale e sempre da seguire, per un vero uomo è irrazionale e non sempre si può seguire, per le merdacce si può passare sulle persone in nome dell'amore. La differenza di tutto sta in questo kid.


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Si ma Mika... non ci si può innamorare di uno con tre figli che tradisce la moglie e l'amico, per principio! Già questo basta per etichettare una persona secondo me...


Mmmmmm Kid tu pensi troppo... Non è detto che sia giusto, che sia politicamente corretto, succede.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Febbraio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ci ho pensato tanto a come dirglielo
> non gli avrei detto che non amavo più il loro papà perchè non era vero
> e anche se fossi riuscita a recitare sul momento se ne sarebbero accorti poi
> 
> ...


Ma i tuoi non hanno l'età delle figlie di MK e Lettrice. Quelle sono bambine che hanno bisogno del padre anche immaginario, perché vengano rispettati i loro bisogni di crescita, i tuoi sono adolescenti che hanno bisogno di realtà, verità da quasi adulti, quali sono, per sentirsi rispettati.


----------



## Kid (3 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Mmmmmm Kid tu pensi troppo...



Questo te lo concedo, è vero.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Vangelo!
> 
> Anzi no scusate, qui dentro non è tanto amato come libro....


 Però tu avevi citato l'antico testamento.
Aspetto peculiare del cristianesimo è proprio quello di interpretare, contestualizzare e storicizzare le sacre scritture ed evidenziare che appunto ne nuovo testamento vi è un cambiamento di visione dei rapporti tra dio e gli uomini.
Evito di annoiare parlando della legge del taglione come espressione di giustizia in quel periodo storico e nata per evitare la vendetta e le faide.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma i tuoi non hanno l'età delle figlie di MK e Lettrice. Quelle sono bambine che hanno bisogno del padre anche immaginario, perché vengano rispettati i loro bisogni di crescita, i tuoi sono adolescenti che hanno bisogno di realtà, verità da quasi adulti, quali sono, per sentirsi rispettati.


Verissimo.
Passata l'infanzia bisogna spiegare nel modo piu' delicato possibile


----------



## Kid (3 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però tu avevi citato l'antico testamento.
> Aspetto peculiare del cristianesimo è proprio quello di interpretare, contestualizzare e storicizzare le sacre scritture ed evidenziare che appunto ne nuovo testamento vi è un cambiamento di visione dei rapporti tra dio e gli uomini.
> Evito di annoiare parlando della legge del taglione come espressione di giustizia in quel periodo storico e nata per evitare la vendetta e le faide.



Un pò OT... ma interessante... apri un thread altrove se ti và.


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2010)

*Mah*

secondo me gli adolescenti hanno ben altro da pensare...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mika, ammetto che ci si può innamorare della donna di un amico o viceversa, ma ritengo che chi lo fa parte direttamente da una condizione sbagliata. Se tu vedi una persona in un modo in assurdo non ti ci innamori per direttissima, è assurdo da pensare, ma tutto dipende dal come si relazionano le persone. Chi si relaziona con una persona impegnata sapendo che lo è e si innamora deve per forza di cose essere un gran masochista oppure con problemi di autostima da record, perchè preferisce una storia difficile o persino impossibile che alla realtà!
> Poi avvengono momtni in cui si riesce, ma sono rari.
> Però in casi di tradimento non parlerei mai di amore o di innamorarsi, i due fedifraghi non si amano per nulla, e sinceramente sono convinto che siano si innamorati, ma solo di loro stessi.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwKjDSZdjZs


----------



## giobbe (3 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Talmente bestiale che sta scritto sulla bibbia.... ma ognuno creda a ciò che vuole.



	 	 	 Questa frase non è più attuale perché poi Gesù ha detto:
 «Voi avete udito che fu detto: "_Occhio per occhio e dente per dente_". Ma io vi dico: non contrastate il malvagio; anzi, se uno ti percuote sulla guancia destra, porgigli anche l'altra; e a chi vuol litigare con te e prenderti la tunica, lasciagli anche il mantello.


 Dio non dà carne al neonato che può bere solo latte. La Bibbia è la storia di un popolo che sta crescendo e maturando.


  Ma capisco quello che vuoi dire: il peccato è male ed ha sempre delle conseguenze nefaste.
 Il re Davide si pentì di aver commesso adulterio e Dio lo perdonò subito.
 Ma l'adulterio provocò l'omicidio del tradito Uria e in seguito morirono tragicamente 4 figli di Davide.
 Ma Dio sa trarre il bene anche dal male: senza il tradimento di Davide non sarebbe mai nato il re Salomone.


----------



## Kid (3 Febbraio 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Questa frase non è più attuale perché poi Gesù ha detto:
> «Voi avete udito che fu detto: "_Occhio per occhio e dente per dente_". Ma io vi dico: non contrastate il malvagio; anzi, se uno ti percuote sulla guancia destra, porgigli anche l'altra; e a chi vuol litigare con te e prenderti la tunica, lasciagli anche il mantello.
> 
> 
> ...



Lo sapevo caro Giobbe che saresti arrivato! Re Davide... davvero incredibile cosa gli perdonò Dio....


----------



## Illuso (3 Febbraio 2010)

*Chiedo scusa, questo è quel che penso*

I figli prima o poi si porranno la domanda del perché mamma e papà non stanno più insieme, e a questo punto è del tutto inutile mentire, o addolcire le pillole, i figli presto saranno persone in grado di giudicare, e non c’è peggior giudice per un genitore.

Ci si può infatuare di una persona, non lo escludo a priori, ci sta potrebbe anche capitarmi, però penso che ci voglia rispetto, per tutte le persone coinvolte, non ci si comporta come allupati, una coscienza ce l’abbiamo tutti o no?

Le persone non sono macchine con cui ci si può fare il giro di prova, a chi viene in questo forum dicendo che ha venti anni, gli si risponde di lasciare stare e divertirsi, quando di anni se ne hanno quaranta e oltre e si hanno dei figli, si deve prestare attenzione, vuoi farti la storia di sesso ? ok,  pensi che la nuova collega ti sia stata mandata come premio per la vita di merda che hai fatto ultimamente? Ok
Non dire mai “ti amo per sempre”, metti il profilattico, e tieni un profilo basso, anzi scava, e fai in modo che non lo sappia mai nessuno, RISPETTO.

Peggio del tradimento non c’è nulla, di un tradimento di un amico, di una compagna, nulla. 
Esso apre le porte a ogni scelleratezza, anche la più scriteriata, è un fendente che cala nel buio, chi lo pratica sa benissimo che sta commettendo una insulsa vigliaccata, e dovrebbe averne i timori per le conseguenze che da esso ne derivano. 

La questione si potrebbe porre così: io sono in casa mia sereno, entrano in casa dei malviventi, e per paura e/o spaventato da una simile intrusione violenta,  prendo il fucile e sparo, sono colpevole di eccesso di legittima difesa, è vero; ma se i signori in questione se ne fossero stati a casa loro, non sarebbe successo un bel niente, o che venissero quando non ci sono, RISPETTO


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> I figli prima o poi si porranno la domanda del perché mamma e papà non stanno più insieme, e a questo punto è del tutto inutile mentire, o addolcire le pillole, i figli presto saranno persone in grado di giudicare, e non c’è peggior giudice per un genitore.
> 
> Ci si può infatuare di una persona, non lo escludo a priori, ci sta potrebbe anche capitarmi, però penso che ci voglia rispetto, per tutte le persone coinvolte, non ci si comporta come allupati, una coscienza ce l’abbiamo tutti o no?
> 
> ...


Non tutte sono SOLO storie di sesso. Poi certo il rispetto ci vuole sempre. Sull'apertura a ogni scelleratezza non so che dire, a me il tradimento ha aperto la consapevolezza non l'odio e la vendetta. Però li ho subiti, probabilmente da qualche parte stavano anche dentro di me, talmente nascosti da dover cercare chi me li buttasse addosso...


----------



## Kid (3 Febbraio 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> I figli prima o poi si porranno la domanda del perché mamma e papà non stanno più insieme, e a questo punto è del tutto inutile mentire, o addolcire le pillole, i figli presto saranno persone in grado di giudicare, e non c’è peggior giudice per un genitore.
> 
> Ci si può infatuare di una persona, non lo escludo a priori, ci sta potrebbe anche capitarmi, però penso che ci voglia rispetto, per tutte le persone coinvolte, non ci si comporta come allupati, una coscienza ce l’abbiamo tutti o no?
> 
> ...



Benvenuto nel club dei "violenti". Siamo solo in tre per ora. :rotfl:


----------



## giobbe (3 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Daniele fattene una ragione, gli esseri umani cadono. Poi si rialzano. E poi ricadono. *Anche il migliore amico si può innamorare della donna di un altro.* Approfittarsene è una cosa ben diversa. I ricordi sta a noi se farli diventare un tesoro del quale diventarne consapevoli e ANDARE AVANTI o se travestirli coi nostri mostri.


È molto più facile innamorarsi se ci si parla, ci si bacia, ci si palpeggia e si tromba! :carneval:
Senza queste cose nemmeno Paolo e Francesca diventavano adulteri.
Un conto è che un uccellino voli sopra la tua testa un'altro e lasciarsi fare il nido in testa.


----------



## Illuso (3 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Non tutte sono SOLO storie di sesso. Poi certo il rispetto ci vuole sempre. Sull'apertura a ogni scelleratezza non so che dire, a me il tradimento ha aperto la consapevolezza non l'odio e la vendetta. Però li ho subiti, probabilmente da qualche parte stavano anche dentro di me, talmente nascosti da dover cercare chi me li buttasse addosso...


Con la "nuova collega" mi riferivo all'infatuazione, ad una situazione diversa del sesso e basta.
Il tradimento ti ha aperto la cosapevolezza di che ?
Io non provo odio nei riguardi di nessuno, esso è un sentimento, e quel mentecatto è indegno anche di quello.


----------



## Illuso (3 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Benvenuto nel club dei "violenti". Siamo solo in tre per ora. :rotfl:


E' brutto dirlo, perchè per indole non sono per niente violento, anzi aborro ogni forma di violenza, come esseri umani, dovremmo trovare nelle parole, nel linguaggio la forma per risolvere ogni controversia. Però mi rendo conto che ci sono degli elementi che non capiscono altro che la violenza.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> E' brutto dirlo, perchè per indole non sono per niente violento, anzi aborro ogni forma di violenza, come esseri umani, dovremmo trovare nelle parole, nel linguaggio la forma per risolvere ogni controversia. *Però mi rendo conto che ci sono degli elementi che non capiscono altro che la violenza*.


Tipo?
Certe volte son stata molto vicina al tirare un bel cartone in faccia, forse anche meritato... poi ho pensato che mi sarei fatta male anche io e ho lasciato perdere... passato l'incazzo penso non ne valesse proprio la pena al di la' del dolore che mi sarei autoinflitta:carneval:


----------



## Daniele (3 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Benvenuto nel club dei "violenti". Siamo solo in tre per ora. :rotfl:


Quanto siamo brutti!!! 
Comunque la violenza è l'unica strada dopo le parole, se dall'altra parte non c'è assolutamente ricezione la si crea, in un modo o nell'altro e dopo si può tornare a parlare, brutto da dire, ma come dice illuso, la realtà è che alcune persone non intendono nulla se non la violenza.
Chi ha comprensione e sa ascoltare non ha nulla da temere, anche se sbaglia, l'importante è sapere ammettere.
Per esempio in questa storia ho letto che lei ha tradito...ma con amore! Allora tradire con amore è meglio che tradire per solo sesso? Oppure per noia? Quindi per amore si può giustificare tutto, anche le cose peggiori!
Ok, conquisto il mondo e adduco come scusa alla mia dittatura che lo faccio per amore di tutti


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> I figli prima o poi si porranno la domanda del perché mamma e papà non stanno più insieme, e a questo punto è del tutto inutile mentire, o addolcire le pillole, i figli presto saranno persone in grado di giudicare, e non c’è peggior giudice per un genitore.
> 
> Ci si può infatuare di una persona, non lo escludo a priori, ci sta potrebbe anche capitarmi, però penso che ci voglia rispetto, per tutte le persone coinvolte, non ci si comporta come allupati, una coscienza ce l’abbiamo tutti o no?
> 
> ...


Capisco, pero' vedi quello che e' stato un pessimo compagno puo' non essere un pessimo genitore.
Spero di dare a mia figlia i mezzi necessari per giudicare il padre distinguendo i due "ruoli" e se possibile lasciarle qualcosa di buono... ci sta anche che parli cosi' perche' mi manca l'aureola:canna:


----------



## Kid (3 Febbraio 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> E' brutto dirlo, perchè per indole non sono per niente violento, anzi aborro ogni forma di violenza, come esseri umani, dovremmo trovare nelle parole, nel linguaggio la forma per risolvere ogni controversia. Però mi rendo conto che ci sono degli elementi che non capiscono altro che la violenza.



Guarda, io sono un pacifista, un non violento, una sorta di "comunistone" hippy alla vecchia maniera... ma certe cose proprio non le capisco, non le tollero, forse perchè ci sono passato, non lo so.... e certe volte purtroppo le parole non bastano.


----------



## Illuso (3 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Guarda, io sono un pacifista, un non violento, una sorta di "comunistone" hippy alla vecchia maniera... ma certe cose proprio non le capisco, non le tollero, forse perchè ci sono passato, non lo so.... e certe volte purtroppo le parole non bastano.


 Tipo: andai a parlare alla sua “seconda” moglie, giusto per capire chi diavolo era, fu un incontro  cordiale, e nella massima educazione, usai tutta la delicatezza e il tatto dovuto, lei mi ringraziò per averla contattata. Fu illuminante, mi raccontò tutto di loro, di lui, perfino i dettagli più intimi. Quando lui lo venne a sapere, venne da me e con fare aggressivo mi disse: “chi ti ha autorizzato ad andare da mia moglie ? ”. 
Gli risposi: “chi ti ha autorizzato ad andare dalla mia ? “ e aggiunsi qual cos’altro di offensivo, ovviamente.
Subito dopo mi diede un pugno, e per un mesetto andò in giro con gli occhialoni grandi grandi e neri,neri. 
A tutti diceva che era caduto. 
Un  miserabile mentecatto. Ma come fanno le donne a farsi abbindolare da siffatti deficenti, resta un mistero.


----------



## Kid (3 Febbraio 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Tipo: andai a parlare alla sua “seconda” moglie, giusto per capire chi diavolo era, fu un incontro  cordiale, e nella massima educazione, usai tutta la delicatezza e il tatto dovuto, lei mi ringraziò per averla contattata. Fu illuminante, mi raccontò tutto di loro, di lui, perfino i dettagli più intimi. Quando lui lo venne a sapere, venne da me e con fare aggressivo mi disse: “chi ti ha autorizzato ad andare da mia moglie ? ”.
> Gli risposi: “chi ti ha autorizzato ad andare dalla mia ? “ e aggiunsi qual cos’altro di offensivo, ovviamente.
> Subito dopo mi diede un pugno, e per un mesetto andò in giro con gli occhialoni grandi grandi e neri,neri.
> A tutti diceva che era caduto.
> Un  miserabile mentecatto. Ma come fanno le donne a farsi abbindolare da siffatti deficenti, resta un mistero.



Alle donne purtroppo, i bastardi fanno sempre un certo effetto... sono affascinanti per loro.

Ok, assalitemi pure, una alla volta però! :mrgreen:

P.S.
Vi adoro tutte.


----------



## Daniele (3 Febbraio 2010)

Illuso, è assurdo pensare che lui sia venuto da te a dirti quello!
Allora  è vero che all'amente darebbe molto fastidio che il tradito si intrometta nella sua vita.
Allora perchè tutti ci dicono che bisogna non farlo, essere superiori se alla fine è così soddisfacente? Illuso, assurdo che ti abbia dato un pugno per davvero, ma complimenti per il risultato finale alla procione =)


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quanto siamo brutti!!!
> Comunque la violenza è l'unica strada dopo le parole, se dall'altra parte non c'è assolutamente ricezione la si crea, in un modo o nell'altro e dopo si può tornare a parlare, brutto da dire, ma come dice illuso, la realtà è che alcune persone non intendono nulla se non la violenza.
> Chi ha comprensione e sa ascoltare non ha nulla da temere, anche se sbaglia, l'importante è sapere ammettere.
> Per esempio in questa storia ho letto che lei ha tradito...ma con amore! Allora tradire con amore è meglio che tradire per solo sesso? Oppure per noia? Quindi per amore si può giustificare tutto, anche le cose peggiori!
> Ok, conquisto il mondo e adduco come scusa alla mia dittatura che lo faccio per amore di tutti


Si con l'amore si può giustificare tutto.
Del resto sta scritto, chi è senza peccato scagli la prima pietra. 
Resto grato e riconoscente a coloro le quali mi hanno donato amore in certi momenti della mia vita. Senza di loro non so proprio come avrei fatto. 

Non capisci una mazza.
Tradire solo per sesso è una roba così en passant, a non essere ipocriti, si tradisce molto con gli occhi. Sai? Quando si creano quelle situazioni del tipo che con gli sguardi lei dice..." Se me la chiedi, te la do, ma non chiedermela che vorrei ma non si può" e lui..." Ok, ma mi piacerebbe da matti farlo con te!"... In certe situazioni ci si toglie solo un capriccio e due giorni dopo, neanche te ne ricordi più. L'altro non lo verrà mai a sapere. E succede, solo quando non ci sono grandi rischi.

Lei ha detto che si è innamorata. Ok? Chi ferma una donna innamorata?
Chi?

Sulla dittatura...che so...perchè Bush cosa era convinto di fare scatenando certi inferni in giro per il mondo? Opere di carità...anzi magari si aspettava pure il premio nobel per la pace...ma fammi un piacere...

Sei solo accecato nell'orgoglio...

Ma ragazzi come si fa ad amare...se la filosofia è: se mi tradisci ti uccido?


----------



## Daniele (3 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ragazzi come si fa ad amare...se la filosofia è: se mi tradisci ti uccido?


Non è così, la filosifia che deve passare è che tutto quello che fai lo subirai allo stesso identico modo, compresi gli interessi, cioè che tutto ti ritorna indietro e se una persona sai che starebbe male per il tradimento tu se dici di amarla o anche solo volerle bene non lo fai per un puro capriccio, se lo fai sarai ben conoscio che hai fatto del male e ne subirai le debite conseguenze.
Tipo in questa storia come ho detto io non avrei ricattato, mi sarei preso ed avrei detto tutto alla moglie dell'altro, ma solo a lei, per il semplice fatto che io non sono una associazione di beneficenza. Poi dopo sinceramente me ne andrei per la mia strada, un traditore in casa mia? Ma siamo pazzi, sarebbe fuori nel giro di 5 minuti comprese tutte le sue cose.
Ognuno la pensa come vuole, ma l'importante è mettere le cose in chiaro e subito.


----------



## Illuso (3 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Illuso, è assurdo pensare che lui sia venuto da te a dirti quello!
> Allora  è vero che all'amente darebbe molto fastidio che il tradito si intrometta nella sua vita.
> Allora perchè tutti ci dicono che bisogna non farlo, essere superiori se alla fine è così soddisfacente? Illuso, assurdo che ti abbia dato un pugno per davvero, ma complimenti per il risultato finale alla procione =)


 Io l’ho fatto due anni fa, ancora non sapevo dell’esistenza di questo forum, (forse adesso non lo farei) mi era sembrata una buona idea, e infatti così si dimostrò, tanto che preso dalla positività di quel incontro contattai anche la prima moglie, che ripeté le stesse cose della seconda, stesso modus operandi, un seduttore seriale, il guaio e che le sposa, con la separazione dei beni, promette mari e monti, e poi quando si è stancato letteralmente le ripudia. Lui è qui vicino a meno di trenta metri da me, (per motivi di lavoro) e ogni volta che ci incrociamo abbassa lo sguardo, se no gli volo addosso. Mi dà fastidio solo il pensiero che potremmo respirare la stessa aria, ma faccio di necessità virtù.


----------



## Daniele (3 Febbraio 2010)

Se tu fossi suo superiore sarebbe anche più divertente! Peccato, deve essere dura avere una tal faccia da posteriore sempre vicina, come ho detto quando l'amante è non conosciuto è proprio meglio.


----------



## Illuso (3 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si con l'amore si può giustificare tutto.
> Del resto sta scritto, chi è senza peccato scagli la prima pietra.
> Resto grato e riconoscente a coloro le quali mi hanno donato amore in certi momenti della mia vita. Senza di loro non so proprio come avrei fatto.
> 
> ...


Conte c'è modo e modo, lo sai, da quello che scrivi e da come lo scrivi lo sai benissimo, nessuno ti vieta di amare, però devi essere un gentiluomo.

Amare significa anche saper rinunciare qualche volta


----------



## Illuso (3 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se tu fossi suo superiore sarebbe anche più divertente! Peccato, deve essere dura avere una tal faccia da posteriore sempre vicina, come ho detto quando l'amante è non conosciuto è proprio meglio.


Noooooooo mica lavoriamo insieme, in posti attigui, seeeee scherzi o si licenziava lui o me ne andavo io.


----------



## Daniele (3 Febbraio 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Noooooooo mica lavoriamo insieme, in posti attigui, seeeee scherzi o si licenziava lui o me ne andavo io.


nel caso stesso posto di lavor si sarebbe licenziato lui di certo...perchè si può portare una persona a farlo .
Però sarebbe meglio che andasse al polo nord, vero???


----------



## Eliade (3 Febbraio 2010)

Mamma quando avete scritto...


Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma tu pensi che nessuno spari cavolate ...anche a se stesso?


 Nono sicuramente.
Però collegandolo al discorso sul padre di famiglia, o questo padre non ha poi tanto pensato di mettere a rischio la serenità dei suoi figli...o...non pensava di essere scoperto.



Amoremio ha detto:


> ne abbiamo lette ...
> ne abbiamo vissute di pari o peggiori
> anche dopo molto meno


 Si certo, non nego questo. Dico solo che o si è padri responsabili o non lo si è, Perchè in certi casi, personalmente, la storiella de "al cuor non si comanda"  non ci credo.



Amoremio ha detto:


> piantale di ammantare gli amanti di un romanticismo che vedi solo tu
> è offensivo per chi ha vissuto ben altre storie


 Soco d'accrodo, il romanticismo è ben altro.



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma posso giurarti che in un paio di occasioni sono dovuto intervenire dicendo a mia moglie. " Senti, se viene questo tizio o questa tizia a dirti questo questo e quell'altro, non prestare fianco".


 No scusa, non vorrei offenderti, ma a me insospettirebbe ancora di più...



contepinceton ha detto:


> ....., ma il suo amante. Che secondo me, dovrebbe lui sistemare le faccendine. Lui dovrebbe parlare con il suo amico e dirgli...insomma dai...abbiamo scherzato...nulla di che.


Di nuovo non vorrei rusultarti offensiva ma, per come sembra stia psicologicamente il compagno, che questo "grande amico" vada a dirgli di aver scherzado sco***do con la sua compagna, non è una grande idea...



Illuso ha detto:


> Dopo venti pagine di post se Silent non è un fake, potrebbe farci la cortesia di farci sapere la sua di opinione, come si stà evolvendo la situazione ?


 Quoto.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non è così, la filosifia che deve passare è che tutto quello che fai lo subirai allo stesso identico modo, compresi gli interessi, cioè che tutto ti ritorna indietro e se una persona sai che starebbe male per il tradimento tu se dici di amarla o anche solo volerle bene non lo fai per un puro capriccio, se lo fai sarai ben conoscio che hai fatto del male e ne subirai le debite conseguenze.
> Tipo in questa storia come ho detto io non avrei ricattato, mi sarei preso ed avrei detto tutto alla moglie dell'altro, ma solo a lei, per il semplice fatto che io non sono una associazione di beneficenza. Poi dopo sinceramente me ne andrei per la mia strada, un traditore in casa mia? Ma siamo pazzi, sarebbe fuori nel giro di 5 minuti comprese tutte le sue cose.
> Ognuno la pensa come vuole, ma l'importante è mettere le cose in chiaro e subito.


Ah ho capito la vendetta: ma cosa cambia? Mica se tu consumi la vendetta lei sarà tornata vergine sai? O fedele...
Figurati se una non va con un altro solo per timore delle conseguenze, ma figurati. Senti sono cose che capitano. Situazioni ok? ovvio che se una ti sta sempre appiciccata come una gomma da masticare, NON PUO' fare niente di male...ovvio...

Mah, non sei tanto capace di amore tu...

Già mettiamo le cose in chiaro subito, ma dato che siamo umani, ci troviamo sempre a vivere in condizioni che mai ci saremmo pensati...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Conte c'è modo e modo, lo sai, da quello che scrivi e da come lo scrivi lo sai benissimo, nessuno ti vieta di amare, però devi essere un gentiluomo.
> 
> Amare significa anche saper rinunciare qualche volta


Hai voglia se non so che significa rinunciare...hai voglia...e se penso a quelle lacrime quella volta che pretesi indietro le mie musicassette del cazzo...hai voglia se non lo so.

Sempre stato un gentiluomo. Sempre.
Mai fatto il bastardo. Mai.

Piuttosto sono io che mi vergogno per i toni e la banalità estrema con cui si descrivono certe situazioni qua dentro.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mamma quando avete scritto...
> 
> Nono sicuramente.
> Però collegandolo al discorso sul padre di famiglia, o questo padre non ha poi tanto pensato di mettere a rischio la serenità dei suoi figli...o...non pensava di essere scoperto.
> ...


Mai sentito parlare di complicità di coppia?
Credimi in certe coppie uhm, ognuno nasconde opportunamente gli scheletri dell'altro. 
O vuoi dirmi che alla moglie di Provenzano o Riiina si potesse impunemente andare a dire di nascosto dal marito...alla moglie...sai..bel marito che ti ritrovi. 

Io comunque, non starei MAI a sentire una persona che viene a sputtanare una donna che amo. MAI, inaccettabile.

Per gli altri può benissimo essere la peggior puttana di sta terra, ma ai miei occhi, dato che la amo, ella sarà sempre la miglior donna del mondo. Anche se fa certe cosettine, di nascosto da me. Che nessuno è santo.

Ovvio però e qua divento peggio di Daniele, quel giorno che smetto di amarti, ti scarico nel fosso. Non resto assieme a te...perchè "devo" amarti...

Provate ad andare da una donna e dirle...eh sai com'è no? " Dovevo" amarti invece ho fatto dell'altro, o peggio ho fatto finta.

Quello che vi sfugge è il contesto in cui una persona arriva ad ammettere certe cose davanti all'altro.

Forse dovremmo imparare una maggiore compostezza. Stare attenti nel concederci certe familiarità, magari i sentimenti hanno il sopravvento e non ci si può fare nulla.


----------



## Eliade (3 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mai sentito parlare di complicità di coppia?
> Credimi in certe coppie uhm, ognuno nasconde opportunamente gli scheletri dell'altro.


 Ma scusa contepinceton, quello che dici è verissimo. Certe coppie esistono, e te lo dico perchè i miei genitori sono così. Io non ho mai detto questo, tu parli di cose generali, io mi riferisco al caso in questione.
Ma non è certo il caso di Silent. In questo caso particolare, in questa situazione:
- Non è una grande idea che questo "amico" vada a dire al tradito-fuori.di-testa, che ha scherzato sco**dosi la sua compagna. E' ovvio che tra Silent e il suo compagno non c'è questo tipo di complicità, altrimenti non ci sarebbe stato il ricatto e Silent non avrebbe avuto motivo di scrivere qui.
- Non è nemmeno il caso del paparino-moglie. Altrimenti non si sarebbe dileguato come se avesse la _neve in tasca_. 



> O vuoi dirmi che alla moglie di Provenzano o Riiina si potesse impunemente andare a dire di nascosto dal marito...alla moglie...sai..bel marito che ti ritrovi.


Ma indubbiamente, ma ripeto non è questo il caso. Son due cose diverse.



> Per gli altri può benissimo essere la peggior puttana di sta terra, ma ai miei occhi, dato che la amo, ella sarà sempre la miglior donna del mondo. Anche se fa certe cosettine, di nascosto da me. Che nessuno è santo.


Ma sicuramente è anche questo giusto, ribadisco che non è questo il caso.
Altrimenti non ci sarebbero stati problemi...



> Provate ad andare da una donna e dirle...eh sai com'è no? " Dovevo" amarti invece ho fatto dell'altro, o peggio ho fatto finta.


Sai credo che il compagno di Silent possa aver pensato la stessa cosa...



> Quello che vi sfugge è il contesto in cui una persona arriva ad ammettere certe cose davanti all'altro.


Personalmente non è che mi sfugge è che non c'è stata una cosa del genere. Loro sono stati scoperti, non c'era nulla, orami, da ammettere.



> Forse dovremmo imparare una maggiore compostezza.


Difficile da mantenere, in certi casi.



> Stare attenti nel concederci certe familiarità, magari i sentimenti hanno il sopravvento e non ci si può fare nulla.


 Il sopravvento dei sentimenti finisce quando inizia la presa in giro, e la linea che li divide è soggettiva. La tua, a quanto ho capito, èun po' più distante, rispetto alla mia. Nulla di grave.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Febbraio 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> E' brutto dirlo, perchè per indole non sono per niente violento, anzi aborro ogni forma di violenza, come esseri umani, dovremmo trovare nelle parole, nel linguaggio la forma per risolvere ogni controversia. Però mi rendo conto che ci sono degli elementi che non capiscono altro che la violenza.


 Cosa ti "illudi" che possa capire? Chi non vuol capire è bravissimo ad autogiusticarsi e ogni atto violento, anche solo verbale, lo userebbe per la propria utilità e a conferma delle proprie ragioni.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Febbraio 2010)

*kid, daniele, illuso...*

Strani questi uomini che parlando di un tradimento sono più coinvolti dal "regolamento di conti" con l'altro uomo o alla punizione per la tradita piuttosto che dal dolore, delusione, desiderio di comprensione delle ragioni della traditrice o degli squilibri di coppia ...strani gli uomini ...o strane le donne.


----------



## astonished (4 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Strani questi uomini che parlando di un tradimento sono più coinvolti dal "regolamento di conti" con l'altro uomo o alla punizione per la tradita piuttosto che dal dolore, delusione, desiderio di comprensione delle ragioni della traditrice o degli squilibri di coppia ...strani gli uomini ...o strane le donne.


Non è strano, sarà forse irrazionale ma se capita a molti uomini di reagire così un motivo ci sarà, no? Io li capisco benissimo Kid ed Illuso (Daniele lo lascio da parte perchè secondo me è ovvio che dica quelle cose). Credo che questo modo di reagire sia un retaggio del passato, della preistoria, qualcosa di atavico che caratterizza noi uomini (lo dico senza ironia beninteso perchè anch'io ho provato quelle sensazioni e quel modo di reagire) e credo sia dovuto ad un mix di narcisimo-orgoglio-testosterone. Io ad esempio sono visto da tutti comu una persona calma, tranquilla, pacata ma so meglio di ci mi vede di essere una persona forte fisicamente (anche grazie allo sport che, più o meno costantemente, ho sempre praticato nella mia vita) e so dunque che se non mi controllo posso fare veramente male a qualcuno: beh, ti posso garantire che trovare per caso tua moglie con l'amante insieme in macchina che si fermano e scendono non avendoti visto, e trovarseli poi di fronte, beh ce ne vuole a restare calmi, specie quando il suo amante fa la faccia di marmo e da spavaldo "rigonfia il petto", lì ce ne vuole a stare calmi, poi a mente fredda sai che qualsiasi reazione violenta è sbagliata anche perchè sortisce l'effetto opposto a quello desiderato.

Ora non posso continuare devo andare magari completo il post in giornata.


----------



## Kid (4 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Strani questi uomini che parlando di un tradimento sono più coinvolti dal "regolamento di conti" con l'altro uomo o alla punizione per la tradita piuttosto che dal dolore, delusione, desiderio di comprensione delle ragioni della traditrice o degli squilibri di coppia ...strani gli uomini ...o strane le donne.



Vabbè Persa, interrogarsi sulle ragioni... con una persona che ha tradito il marito con un suo amico sposato e con tre figli... ma cosa dovrei chidermi io? Forse mi chiederei chi cavolo ho sposato!

Ci son odei limiti oltre i quali non credo sia giusto interrogarsi sulle proprie colpe.


----------



## Amoremio (4 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Non tutte sono SOLO storie di sesso. ........


Mika, se dovessimo fare una statistica delle storie che conosciamo in cui chi ha tradito si è detto innamorato 
quale sarebbe la percentuale in cui ex post si è capito che era vero amore?
di quelle che conosco io, nessuna


----------



## Amoremio (4 Febbraio 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Tipo: andai a parlare alla sua “seconda” moglie, giusto per capire chi diavolo era, fu un incontro cordiale, e nella massima educazione, usai tutta la delicatezza e il tatto dovuto, lei mi ringraziò per averla contattata. Fu illuminante, mi raccontò tutto di loro, di lui, perfino i dettagli più intimi. Quando lui lo venne a sapere, venne da me e con fare aggressivo mi disse: “chi ti ha autorizzato ad andare da mia moglie ? ”.
> Gli risposi: “chi ti ha autorizzato ad andare dalla mia ? “ e aggiunsi qual cos’altro di offensivo, ovviamente.
> Subito dopo mi diede un pugno, e per un mesetto andò in giro con gli occhialoni grandi grandi e neri,neri.
> A tutti diceva che era caduto.
> Un miserabile mentecatto. *Ma come fanno le donne a farsi abbindolare da siffatti deficenti, resta un mistero*.


e come fanno alcuni uomini a parlare d'amore ascoltando le parti basse?

non è questione di uomini e donne.


----------



## Amoremio (4 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Alle donne purtroppo, i bastardi fanno sempre un certo effetto... sono affascinanti per loro.
> 
> Ok, assalitemi pure, una alla volta però! :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


tu sei uno di quelli che si credeva innamorato dell'altra, eh?


----------



## Kid (4 Febbraio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> tu sei uno di quelli che si credeva innamorato dell'altra, eh?



Si... non ne ero convinto, di più.


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2010)

kid , sei come un ex fumatore incarognito


----------



## Amoremio (4 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Strani questi uomini che parlando di un tradimento sono più coinvolti dal "regolamento di conti" con l'altro uomo o alla punizione per la tradita piuttosto che dal dolore, delusione, desiderio di comprensione delle ragioni della traditrice o degli squilibri di coppia ...strani gli uomini ...o strane le donne.


vabbè,
capita ...

nel senso che a me è capitato

io, se ricordi, ho accarezzato analoghi pensieri per la str....

la volevo mettere sotto con la macchina

sarebbe stato un bene per tutti 
anche per i suoi figli


poi dopo che venne a cercarmi sotto casa mia l'ultima volta
(quella in cui, sforzandomi assai, le risi in faccia)
volemo prepararmi all'incontro successivo mettendo in macchina una bella spranga di ferro che mi è rimasta da quando ho rifatto i balconi

mi sono trattenuta solo perchè mi seccava andare in galera per lei :mrgreen:


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> kid , sei come un ex fumatore incarognito


Esattamente :mexican:.


----------



## Amoremio (4 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> kid , sei come un ex fumatore incarognito


 
uguale


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sarebbe stato un bene per tutti
> anche per i suoi figli


----------



## Amoremio (4 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


>


 
mika tu non ricordi alcuni dettagli


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mika tu non ricordi alcuni dettagli


Può essere, però un'affermazione del genere soprattutto da una donna mi stupisce non poco.


----------



## Amoremio (4 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Può essere, però un'affermazione del genere soprattutto da una donna mi stupisce non poco.


 
e non è fatta a cuor leggero


----------



## Kid (4 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> kid , sei come un ex fumatore incarognito



Il paragone c'azzecca.... :mexican:


----------



## astonished (4 Febbraio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> vabbè,
> capita ...
> 
> nel senso che a me è capitato
> ...


Seppure al maschile, quoto questa tua affermazione: stesse sensazioni, stessa rabbia, mi trattiene solo la consapevolezza che la mia libertà non ha prezzo altrimenti avrei già operato quel laido pdm.


----------



## Kid (4 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Seppure al maschile, quoto questa tua affermazione: stesse sensazioni, stessa rabbia, mi trattiene solo la consapevolezza che la mia libertà non ha prezzo altrimenti avrei già operato quel laido pdm.



Oh, ma allora siete tutti dei violenti repressi, avete visto? :mexican:


----------



## astonished (4 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Oh, ma allora siete tutti dei violenti repressi, avete visto? :mexican:



Non si tratta di essere violenti o pacifici (so bene che in questo io e Te la pensiamo +/- allo stesso modo ed il seguito lo dico a chi è pronto a farci la morale): sono reazioni ad eventi traumatici che feriscono nel profondo. A mente fredda e distaccati dall'accaduto tutti sappiamo che è sbagliato "pensare" determinate ed anche infantile e che spesso sortiscono l'effetto opposto al quello voluto ma non è sempre possibile mantenere il self-control di fronte a certe situazioni: diventa possibile quando i supera il tradimento spesso con la consapevolezza che la persona che ci ha tradito era sbagliata per noi e dunque non valeva la pena reagire così oppure quando si riesce a recuperare il rapporto e si capiscono le motivazioni più profonde ed intime che hanno portato al tradimento ma fin quando il tradito è ancora nel limbo non mi stupisco di leggere "dichiarazioni di guerra" di questo tip, che poi sappimao bene non si concretizzanon se non nella testa di chi le pensa.


----------



## Kid (4 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Non si tratta di essere violenti o pacifici (so bene che in questo io e Te la pensiamo +/- allo stesso modo ed il seguito lo dico a chi è pronto a farci la morale): sono reazioni ad eventi traumatici che feriscono nel profondo. A mente fredda e distaccati dall'accaduto tutti sappiamo che è sbagliato "pensare" determinate ed anche infantile e che spesso sortiscono l'effetto opposto al quello voluto ma non è sempre possibile mantenere il self-control di fronte a certe situazioni: diventa possibile quando i supera il tradimento spesso con la consapevolezza che la persona che ci ha tradito era sbagliata per noi e dunque non valeva la pena reagire così oppure quando si riesce a recuperare il rapporto e si capiscono le motivazioni più profonde ed intime che hanno portato al tradimento ma fin quando il tradito è ancora nel limbo non mi stupisco di leggere "dichiarazioni di guerra" di questo tip, che poi sappimao bene non si concretizzanon se non nella testa di chi le pensa.



Ma infatti secondo me non siamo violenti. Siamo  normali.


----------



## Amoremio (4 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Non si tratta di essere violenti o pacifici (so bene che in questo io e Te la pensiamo +/- allo stesso modo ed il seguito lo dico a chi è pronto a farci la morale): sono reazioni ad eventi traumatici che feriscono nel profondo. A mente fredda e distaccati dall'accaduto tutti sappiamo che è sbagliato "pensare" determinate ed anche infantile e che spesso sortiscono l'effetto opposto al quello voluto ma non è sempre possibile mantenere il self-control di fronte a certe situazioni: diventa possibile quando i supera il tradimento spesso con la consapevolezza che la persona che ci ha tradito era sbagliata per noi e dunque non valeva la pena reagire così oppure quando si riesce a recuperare il rapporto e si capiscono le motivazioni più profonde ed intime che hanno portato al tradimento ma fin quando il tradito è ancora nel limbo non mi stupisco di leggere "dichiarazioni di guerra" di questo tip, che poi sappimao bene non si concretizzanon se non nella testa di chi le pensa.


aston e kid,
non so se conoscete o ricordate la mia storia
ma io non pensai a farle del male dopo aver saputo
fu il seguito che fu raccapricciante


----------



## Kid (4 Febbraio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> aston e kid,
> non so se conoscete o ricordate la mia storia
> ma io non pensai a farle del male dopo aver saputo
> fu il seguito che fu raccapricciante



Ricordo ricordo...
Comunque secondo me di mezzo ci sta un semplice discorso sulle differenza tra uomo e donna in questo caso....

Nel senso che secondo me un uomo tradito ci mette di mezzo molto l'orgoglio, l'essere spodestato dal posto che era suo, la possessività tipica dell'uomo nei confronti di una donna. E non prendo sotto gamba nemmeno il discorso fatto da Astonished sulle radici violente del maschio da caverna. 

Per le donne invece c'è di mezzo più un discorso di "valore" della persona, ovvero il domandarsi "sarà meglio di me, avrà le tette più grosse, gli avrò fatto mancare qualcosa" ecc. 

Insomma di primo impatto pensa: ti sei trombato la mia donna? Ti amazzo a clavate.


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ricordo ricordo...
> Comunque secondo me di mezzo ci sta un semplice discorso sulle differenza tra uomo e donna in questo caso....
> 
> Nel senso che secondo me un uomo tradito ci mette di mezzo molto l'orgoglio, l'essere spodestato dal posto che era suo, la possessività tipica dell'uomo nei confronti di una donna. E non prendo sotto gamba nemmeno il discorso fatto da Astonished sulle radici violente del maschio da caverna.
> ...


 il valore della persona....le tette più grosse?
sicuramente ho letto male io


----------



## Kid (4 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> il valore della persona....le tette più grosse?
> sicuramente ho letto male io



Ahah ma dai... ho semplificato un pò troppo le cose forse...


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ahah ma dai... ho semplificato un pò troppo le cose forse...


io?
forse

ops
scusami....ho letto davvero male


----------



## Kid (4 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> io?
> forse
> 
> ops
> scusami....ho letto davvero male



No chiedo scusa io alle donne del forum... ho scritto di fretta e non so perchè quando penso alla competizione tra donne mi viene in mente il paragone tra le tette.:mexican:

Valore "totale" della persona intendevo... più dolce, più bella, più femminile....


----------



## Amoremio (4 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> il valore della persona....le tette più grosse?
> sicuramente ho letto male io


 
dai Min,
intendeva (credo)
valore in senso ampio nella percezione della donna tradita

era abbastanza calzante con i pensieri che mi attraversavano la mente poco dopo aver saputo
non "tette più grosse", ma "alta bionda magra"
e poi
"sarà più intelligente più dolce più donna"
ma anche 
"perchè ama lei e non me?"

devastante


----------



## Amoremio (4 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> No chiedo scusa io alle donne del forum... ho scritto di fretta e non so perchè quando penso alla competizione tra donne mi viene in mente il paragone tra le tette.:mexican:
> 
> Valore "totale" della persona intendevo... più dolce, più bella, più femminile....


senz'altro
ma anche la valutazione fisica ci può rientrare


----------



## Illuso (4 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ricordo ricordo...
> Comunque secondo me di mezzo ci sta un semplice discorso sulle differenza tra uomo e donna in questo caso....
> 
> Nel senso che secondo me un uomo tradito ci mette di mezzo molto l'orgoglio, l'essere spodestato dal posto che era suo, la possessività tipica dell'uomo nei confronti di una donna. E non prendo sotto gamba nemmeno il discorso fatto da Astonished sulle radici violente del maschio da caverna.
> ...


 Vorrei ribadire, non mi sento un troglodita, vivo seguendo l’antica Regola d’oro:_ “__Non fare agli altri_ quello _che non vorresti fosse fatto a te”_. 

Non si tratta tanto di: mi hai rombato la moglie ti prendo a clavate. 
Si tratta di mancanza di rispetto nei confronti della mia famiglia dei miei figli, della sua, (suo padre era un caro amico) di sua moglie, che si sia invaghito di mia moglie lo posso capire, succede, è carina, ha la caviglia stretta, che cazzo ne so cosa ha visto, è il modo che ha adoperato per sedurla, che non ho sopportato, si è esposto, ed ha esposto con assoluto menefreghismo tutto e tutti, come un adolescente, come se non avesse timore di niente, come se tutto gli fosse dovuto, e  ho voluto verificare se fosse effettivamente così, non se lo aspettava, e ho voluto parlargli per chiedergli conto, per vedere come l’ aveva pensata, molto civilmente, ben sapendo che se gli avessi spaccato la faccia sarei passato dalla parte dell’uomo delle caverne, e lui sarebbe stato la vittima. Ma secondo voi è normale che un “uomo ?” di quaranta e dispari anni venga sotto casa e sul marciapiede con una bomboletta scriva la stessa frase che ha scritto altre due volte ? Ti amo x sempre. Vuoi non andare a scrivere sotto casa sua: “qui vive un mentecatto”


----------



## Amoremio (4 Febbraio 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> ......... Vuoi non andare a scrivere sotto casa sua: “qui vive un mentecatto”


 
:mrgreen: senz'altro


----------



## Amarax (4 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Si... non ne ero convinto, di più.


lo eri per davvero.
peccato tu non abbia avuto la forza di andare avanti.


----------



## Papero (4 Febbraio 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Vorrei ribadire, non mi sento un troglodita, vivo seguendo l’antica Regola d’oro:_ “__Non fare agli altri_ quello _che non vorresti fosse fatto a te”_.
> 
> Non si tratta tanto di: mi hai rombato la moglie ti prendo a clavate.
> Si tratta di mancanza di rispetto nei confronti della mia famiglia dei miei figli, della sua, (suo padre era un caro amico) di sua moglie, che si sia invaghito di mia moglie lo posso capire, succede, è carina, ha la caviglia stretta, che cazzo ne so cosa ha visto, è il modo che ha adoperato per sedurla, che non ho sopportato, si è esposto, ed ha esposto con assoluto menefreghismo tutto e tutti, come un adolescente, come se non avesse timore di niente, come se tutto gli fosse dovuto, e  ho voluto verificare se fosse effettivamente così, non se lo aspettava, e ho voluto parlargli per chiedergli conto, per vedere come l’ aveva pensata, molto civilmente, ben sapendo che se gli avessi spaccato la faccia sarei passato dalla parte dell’uomo delle caverne, e lui sarebbe stato la vittima. Ma secondo voi è normale che un “uomo ?” di quaranta e dispari anni venga sotto casa e sul marciapiede *con una bomboletta scriva la stessa frase che ha scritto altre due volte ? Ti amo x sempre.* Vuoi non andare a scrivere sotto casa sua: “qui vive un mentecatto”


ma davvero l'ha fatto? roba da pazzi!!! 

Se tu sei andato sotto casa sua ed hai scritto “qui vive un mentecatto” hai fatto la cosa giusta e, fammelo dire col cuore, sei un grande! Se l'hai pensato e basta posso darti un consiglio: fallo!


----------



## Kid (4 Febbraio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> lo eri per davvero.
> peccato tu non abbia avuto la forza di andare avanti.



Peccato o per fortuna...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Febbraio 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Vorrei ribadire, non mi sento un troglodita, vivo seguendo l’antica Regola d’oro:_ “__Non fare agli altri_ quello _che non vorresti fosse fatto a te”_.
> 
> Non si tratta tanto di: mi hai rombato la moglie ti prendo a clavate.
> Si tratta di mancanza di rispetto nei confronti della mia famiglia dei miei figli, della sua, (suo padre era un caro amico) di sua moglie, che si sia invaghito di mia moglie lo posso capire, succede, è carina, ha la caviglia stretta, che cazzo ne so cosa ha visto, è il modo che ha adoperato per sedurla, che non ho sopportato, si è esposto, ed ha esposto con assoluto menefreghismo tutto e tutti, come un adolescente, come se non avesse timore di niente, come se tutto gli fosse dovuto, e ho voluto verificare se fosse effettivamente così, non se lo aspettava, e ho voluto parlargli per chiedergli conto, per vedere come l’ aveva pensata, molto civilmente, ben sapendo che se gli avessi spaccato la faccia sarei passato dalla parte dell’uomo delle caverne, e lui sarebbe stato la vittima. Ma secondo voi è normale che un “uomo ?” di quaranta e dispari anni venga sotto casa e sul marciapiede con una bomboletta scriva la stessa frase che ha scritto altre due volte ? Ti amo x sempre. Vuoi non andare a scrivere sotto casa sua: “qui vive un mentecatto”


O mio Dio...
Ehm, sai, certa gente, resta adolescente a vita. 
Mamma mia...
Mi spiego tante cose comunque...


----------



## Amoremio (4 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Peccato o per fortuna...


penso la 2^


----------



## Kid (4 Febbraio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> penso la 2^



:up:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Febbraio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> ma davvero l'ha fatto? roba da pazzi!!!
> 
> Se tu sei andato sotto casa sua ed hai scritto “qui vive un mentecatto” hai fatto la cosa giusta e, fammelo dire col cuore, sei un grande! Se l'hai pensato e basta posso darti un consiglio: fallo!


No dai, Cavoli papero...
Mai abbassarsi a certe cose...
Mamma mia...

Come quello del bar, povero pazzo, che millanta di essersi fatta questa quella e quell'altra, facendo nomi e cognomi di signore rispettabilissime...e più gli dico, smettila, più rincara la dose...

Ma sapete che casino succede se certe sparate arrivano alle orecchie di un marito geloso? E possessivo?

Dai cavoli...etica e decoro...dai 

Insomma...Vizi privati e pubbliche virtù...

Però se devo essere sincerissimo a me è capitato una volta nella vita di incrociare una pazza piantacasini. Sono fuggito a gambe levate...e se tanto mi dà tanto...sono ben felice, quella volta, di aver tagliato corto...

Ma che mondo...non ho parole...
Che squallore.

Mah...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Vabbè Persa, interrogarsi sulle ragioni... con una persona che ha tradito il marito con un suo amico sposato e con tre figli... ma cosa dovrei chidermi io? Forse mi chiederei chi cavolo ho sposato!
> 
> Ci son odei limiti oltre i quali non credo sia giusto interrogarsi sulle proprie colpe.


Figurati se io parlo di colpe del tradito!! Ma quando mai?
Il tradito può essere stato perfetto o totalmente imperfetto, ma nulla giustifica il tradimento.
Io parlo di "capire" quel che è accaduto le motivazioni del traditore e perché si è stati con una persona capace di tradire e perché non si è capito che quelle paricolarità caratteriali o quelle insicurezze avrebbero portato al ytradimento.



Amoremio ha detto:


> vabbè,
> capita ...
> 
> nel senso che a me è capitato
> ...


 Ma il tuo è il caso di una matta che ti ha aggredita! Non era competizione con lei per il possesso, era reazione a un'aggressione che avevi subito, reazione che sarebbe stata uguale se fosse stata una vicina che ti avesse aggredita per la spazzatura, il parcheggio o la biancheria stesa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Febbraio 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Vorrei ribadire, non mi sento un troglodita, vivo seguendo l’antica Regola d’oro:_ “__Non fare agli altri_ quello _che non vorresti fosse fatto a te”_.
> 
> Non si tratta tanto di: mi hai rombato la moglie ti prendo a clavate.
> Si tratta di mancanza di rispetto nei confronti della mia famiglia dei miei figli, della sua, (suo padre era un caro amico) di sua moglie, che si sia invaghito di mia moglie lo posso capire, succede, è carina, ha la caviglia stretta, che cazzo ne so cosa ha visto, è il modo che ha adoperato per sedurla, che non ho sopportato, si è esposto, ed ha esposto con assoluto menefreghismo tutto e tutti, come un adolescente, come se non avesse timore di niente, come se tutto gli fosse dovuto, e ho voluto verificare se fosse effettivamente così, non se lo aspettava, e ho voluto parlargli per chiedergli conto, per vedere come l’ aveva pensata, molto civilmente, ben sapendo che se gli avessi spaccato la faccia sarei passato dalla parte dell’uomo delle caverne, e lui sarebbe stato la vittima. *Ma secondo voi è normale che un “uomo ?” di quaranta e dispari anni venga sotto casa e sul marciapiede con una bomboletta scriva la stessa frase che ha scritto altre due volte ? Ti amo x sempre. Vuoi non andare a scrivere sotto casa sua: “qui vive un mentecatto”*





Amoremio ha detto:


> :mrgreen: senz'altro





Papero ha detto:


> ma davvero l'ha fatto? roba da pazzi!!!
> 
> Se tu sei andato sotto casa sua ed hai scritto “qui vive un mentecatto” hai fatto la cosa giusta e, fammelo dire col cuore, sei un grande! Se l'hai pensato e basta posso darti un consiglio: fallo!


 Mi accodo...però solo se è una casa singola. I vicini oltre ad avere un vicino mentecatto devono pure accollarsi le spese di cancellare la scritta? Poveretti...:mexican:


----------



## ranatan (4 Febbraio 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Vorrei ribadire, non mi sento un troglodita, vivo seguendo l’antica Regola d’oro:_ “__Non fare agli altri_ quello _che non vorresti fosse fatto a te”_.
> 
> Non si tratta tanto di: mi hai rombato la moglie ti prendo a clavate.
> Si tratta di mancanza di rispetto nei confronti della mia famiglia dei miei figli, della sua, (suo padre era un caro amico) di sua moglie, che si sia invaghito di mia moglie lo posso capire, succede, è carina, ha la caviglia stretta, che cazzo ne so cosa ha visto, è il modo che ha adoperato per sedurla, che non ho sopportato, si è esposto, ed ha esposto con assoluto menefreghismo tutto e tutti, come un adolescente, come se non avesse timore di niente, come se tutto gli fosse dovuto, e  ho voluto verificare se fosse effettivamente così, non se lo aspettava, e ho voluto parlargli per chiedergli conto, per vedere come l’ aveva pensata, molto civilmente, ben sapendo che se gli avessi spaccato la faccia sarei passato dalla parte dell’uomo delle caverne, e lui sarebbe stato la vittima. Ma secondo voi è normale che un “uomo ?” di quaranta e dispari anni venga sotto casa e sul marciapiede con una bomboletta scriva la stessa frase che ha scritto altre due volte ? Ti amo x sempre. Vuoi non andare a scrivere sotto casa sua: “qui vive un mentecatto”


Illuso, non conosco la tua storia e spero di non aver capito bene.
L'amante di tua moglie ha scritto per lei sul marciapiede vicino casa vostra quella frase?
Se è così non c'è davvero limite all'idiozia. Poi è anche una frase sgrammaticata...
Va beh, si, la tua idea di andare a scrivere sul suo mure che è un mentecatto non è malaccio!


----------



## ranatan (4 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi accodo...però solo se è una casa singola. I vicini oltre ad avere un vicino mentecatto devono pure accollarsi le spese di cancellare la scritta? Poveretti...:mexican:


Vero. Poi si potrebbe rischiare di fare confusione...magari se è una palazzina numerosa chissà quali altri mentecatti ci vivono.
Pensa a quanti verrebbe un mezzo infarto pensando di essere loro l'oggetto dell'insulto


----------



## Illuso (4 Febbraio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Illuso, non conosco la tua storia e spero di non aver capito bene.
> L'amante di tua moglie ha scritto per lei sul marciapiede vicino casa vostra quella frase?
> Se è così non c'è davvero limite all'idiozia. Poi è anche una frase sgrammaticata...
> Va beh, si, la tua idea di andare a scrivere sul suo mure che è un mentecatto non è malaccio!


Giuro!!! Ho aggiunto in allegato la foto. Io vivo in condominio, e pensare che quando la lessi chiamai mia moglie e le dissi: "fortunato o fortunata a chi è rivolta" poi presi la macchina e gli feci la foto, quando ci ripenso mi sale una carogna bestiale.
Villetta a schiera stessa bomboletta rossa, mi è costata una faticaccia, ma ne è valsa la pena, solo il pensiero dei suoi vicini che uscendo la leggevano


----------



## Illuso (4 Febbraio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Illuso, non conosco la tua storia e spero di non aver capito bene.
> L'amante di tua moglie ha scritto per lei sul marciapiede vicino casa vostra quella frase?
> Se è così non c'è davvero limite all'idiozia. Poi è anche una frase sgrammaticata...
> Va beh, si, la tua idea di andare a scrivere sul suo mure che è un mentecatto non è malaccio!





Papero ha detto:


> ma davvero l'ha fatto? roba da pazzi!!!
> 
> Se tu sei andato sotto casa sua ed hai scritto “qui vive un mentecatto” hai fatto la cosa giusta e, fammelo dire col cuore, sei un grande! Se l'hai pensato e basta posso darti un consiglio: fallo!


Fatto, fatto, due anni fa.


----------



## Eliade (4 Febbraio 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> . Ma secondo voi è normale che un “uomo ?” di quaranta e dispari anni venga sotto casa e sul marciapiede con una bomboletta scriva la stessa frase che ha scritto altre due volte ? Ti amo x sempre. Vuoi non andare a scrivere sotto casa sua: “qui vive un mentecatto”


 Vorrei mettere un sostanzioso ingrandimento sulla X.
Dio che idiota due volte, uno per il gesto, l'altro per la pessima presentazione...
Senti non vorrei essere invadente, ma tua moglie non s'è lasciata convincere, vero?

Come l'ha presa la risposta?


----------



## Illuso (4 Febbraio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Vorrei mettere un sostanzioso ingrandimento sulla X.
> Dio che idiota due volte, uno per il gesto, l'altro per la pessima presentazione...
> Senti non vorrei essere invadente, ma tua moglie non s'è lasciata convincere, vero?
> 
> Come l'ha presa la risposta?


 Questa della scritta è stata una delle tante cazzate che il tipo fa, altre sono, lasciare rose rosse sul tergi-cristallo, con annesse romantiche poesie, (che lui dice di scrivere appositamente, ma che anche le altre hanno ricevuto identiche) e poi alberghi, ristoranti, tutto uguale usa le stesse tecniche seduttive, le affina un po’ ma sostanzialmente sono identiche. E purtroppo mia moglie come prima di lei altre due donne hanno fatto, si è lasciata andare. E come dice il Vasco: mi ha tradito senza rispetto.

Quando ci siamo parlati col mentecatto, più che altro ha farfugliato qualcosa tipo: al cuor non si comanda, gli ho fatto notare pesantemente che  se lo pescavo girare sotto casa mia lo avrei aspettato a mia volta sotto casa sua. Non si è più visto.

Sono passati due anni, mia moglie mi ha dimostrato ampiamente di essersi pentita amaramente ad avermi tradito, anzi dal confronto, io ne esco bene, mi ha rivalutato completamente, è diventata premurosa, e se non fosse che per motivi di lavoro ogni tanto lo incrocio, forse avrei già razionalizzato il tutto.
…….Io però sono cambiato, quella storia ha lasciato in me una tristezza infinita.


----------



## aristocat (4 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Trovo molto più spregevole un traditore che un ricattatore... ma sono punti di vista.* E' il traditore a "creare" un ricattatore, non viceversa*.


Di questo non ne sarei tanto sicura. Essere ricattatori è un tratto del carattere. 
Il ricattatore è tale sempre, ogni qual volta gli si presenta l'occasione. 
Oggi l'occasione può essere un tradimento subìto, domani può essere una qualunque altra cosa... non credo che sia così automatico diventare ricattatori dopo aver subito un tradimento...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Febbraio 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Questa della scritta è stata una delle tante cazzate che il tipo fa, altre sono, lasciare rose rosse sul tergi-cristallo, con annesse romantiche poesie, (che lui dice di scrivere appositamente, ma che anche le altre hanno ricevuto identiche) e poi alberghi, ristoranti, tutto uguale usa le stesse tecniche seduttive, le affina un po’ ma sostanzialmente sono identiche. E purtroppo mia moglie come prima di lei altre due donne hanno fatto, si è lasciata andare. E come dice il Vasco: mi ha tradito senza rispetto.
> 
> Quando ci siamo parlati col mentecatto, più che altro ha farfugliato qualcosa tipo: al cuor non si comanda, gli ho fatto notare pesantemente che se lo pescavo girare sotto casa mia lo avrei aspettato a mia volta sotto casa sua. Non si è più visto.
> 
> ...


 Questo è un imbecille... però ha avuto successo.
Ti sei spiegato il perché?
Forse tua moglie aveva bisogno di fesserie, di leggerezza, di romanticume di sentirsi speciale come un'adolescente al primo amore.
Hai approfondito questo aspetto con lei?
Siete riusciti a rimettere improvvisazione ed entusiasmo nel vostro rapporto?


----------



## Amarax (4 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo è un imbecille... però ha avuto successo.
> Ti sei spiegato il perché?
> Forse tu*a moglie aveva bisogno di fesserie, di leggerezza, di romanticume di sentirsi speciale come un'adolescente al primo amore.*
> Hai approfondito questo aspetto con lei?
> Siete riusciti a rimettere improvvisazione ed entusiasmo nel vostro rapporto?



:idea:Sai? inizio a capire lo stato d'animo di chi vive il tradimento ed è una sensazione devastante per me.
Sentirsi adolescenti...avere il cuore che batte a mille. Vuoi che il ragionamento possa riuscire a frenare la bramosia che prende chi vive una storia parallela o coincidente che sia?
Te lo dico con un profondo senso di sconforto. 
La risposta è no.


----------



## aristocat (4 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuta.
> In molti ti hanno risposto, alucni sono saliti in cattedra ed hanno sentenziato, hanno già bollato il tuo ragazzo come un meschino, un ricattatore (per carità se le cose stanno realmente come ci racconti se lo meriterebbe pure ma.....poi vediamo) altri sono stati più cauti nei giudizi sulla storia in generale ma molto più profondi, a mio avviso, nel cogliere cosa non andava.
> [...]


Condivido quello che dice Amoremio nel post che riporto sotto.
Con una considerazione, riguardo al mio caso (e forse non solo...)
questa storia mi ha colpita, tanto che ho lasciato le mie impressioni "a caldo" su quello che pensavo e su quello che avrei fatto al posto di Silent... 
senza per questo voler puntare il dito dall'alto di una cattedra virtuale, senza - certo... - aver sentito l'altra campana, senza una sfera di cristallo che mi dica se la storia è vera al 100% ma prendendola comunque "per buona"... 
e senza - è vero!...- sapere come reagirei a un eventuale tradimento..

"A freddo", la mia idea non cambia rispetto all'inizio: un'idea che non si esaurisce nel "sentenziare" che il ragazzo di Silent è un meschino ricattatore ma che suggerisce anche alla nostra new entry di disintossicarsi sia dal "coniglio mannaro" sposato/padre/amico indegno, sia dal fidanzato che lei ha trattato come sappiamo... insomma da una situazione che non le porta nulla di buono e non le fa onore :condom:.

ari





Amoremio ha detto:


> kid e astonished
> 
> nessuno dice che l'altro sia un santo eh?
> ma non c'è bisogno del suo personaggio in questa storia
> ...


----------



## Eliade (4 Febbraio 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Questa della scritta è stata una delle tante cazzate che il tipo fa, altre sono, lasciare rose rosse sul tergi-cristallo, con annesse romantiche poesie, (che lui dice di scrivere appositamente, ma che anche le altre hanno ricevuto identiche) e poi alberghi, ristoranti, tutto uguale usa le stesse tecniche seduttive, le affina un po’ ma sostanzialmente sono identiche. E purtroppo mia moglie come prima di lei altre due donne hanno fatto, si è lasciata andare. E come dice il Vasco: mi ha tradito senza rispetto.



   Senza parole   




> Quando ci siamo parlati col mentecatto, più che altro ha farfugliato qualcosa tipo: al cuor non si comanda, gli ho fatto notare pesantemente che se lo pescavo girare sotto casa mia lo avrei aspettato a mia volta sotto casa sua. Non si è più visto.
> Sono passati due anni, mia moglie mi ha dimostrato ampiamente di essersi pentita amaramente ad avermi tradito, anzi dal confronto, io ne esco bene, mi ha rivalutato completamente, è diventata premurosa, e se non fosse che per motivi di lavoro ogni tanto lo incrocio, forse avrei già razionalizzato il tutto.
> …….Io però sono cambiato, quella storia ha lasciato in me una tristezza infinita.


 Direi che sei stato grande!
Con tutto il rispetto per le ragioni di tua moglie, ma io manco morta con uno che scrive " Ti amoX sempre" e che dice frasette del tipo "Al cuor non si comanda" alla sua età. 
La tristezza è normale, che tua moglie abbia voltuo dimostrarti il suo pentimento anche (e vedi tu, quel tipo non regge proprio il paragone  ).
Non ti chiedo oltre, altrimenti sono indiscreta. In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Febbraio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> :idea:Sai? inizio a capire lo stato d'animo di chi vive il tradimento ed è una sensazione devastante per me.
> Sentirsi adolescenti...avere il cuore che batte a mille. Vuoi che il ragionamento possa riuscire a frenare la bramosia che prende chi vive una storia parallela o coincidente che sia?
> Te lo dico con un profondo senso di sconforto.
> La risposta è no.


Non è il ragionamento che frena, ma il cuore che non vuole mettere in pericolo le cose davvero importanti.
Capire non vuol dire accettare.
Se no potresti dire che non è paragonabile l'emozione del gioco alla roulette con la vita quotidiana, ma con credo che accettersti e comprenderesti davvero chi per quell'emozione si giocasse la casa dei suoi figli.


----------



## Amarax (4 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è il ragionamento che frena, ma il cuore che non vuole mettere in pericolo le cose davvero importanti.
> Capire non vuol dire accettare.
> Se no potresti dire che non è paragonabile l'emozione del gioco alla roulette con la vita quotidiana, ma con credo che accettersti e comprenderesti davvero chi per quell'emozione si giocasse la casa dei suoi figli.



infatti non accetto e sono con te. ma capire loro mi sta destabilizzando oltremodo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Febbraio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> infatti non accetto e sono con te. ma capire loro mi sta destabilizzando oltremodo


 Capire è stato lo scopo per cui sono entrata qui e ..ho capito.
Ho capito cosa si sceglie quando si tradisce e cosa si mette in pericolo.


----------



## Amarax (4 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Capire è stato lo scopo per cui sono entrata qui e ..ho capito.
> Ho capito cosa si sceglie quando si tradisce e cosa si mette in pericolo.



Purtroppo da questo lato si capisce.
Dall'altro no.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Febbraio 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Vorrei ribadire, non mi sento un troglodita, vivo seguendo l’antica Regola d’oro:_ “__Non fare agli altri_ quello _che non vorresti fosse fatto a te”_.
> 
> Non si tratta tanto di: mi hai rombato la moglie ti prendo a clavate.
> Si tratta di mancanza di rispetto nei confronti della mia famiglia dei miei figli, della sua, (suo padre era un caro amico) di sua moglie, che si sia invaghito di mia moglie lo posso capire, succede, è carina, ha la caviglia stretta, che cazzo ne so cosa ha visto, è il modo che ha adoperato per sedurla, che non ho sopportato, si è esposto, ed ha esposto con assoluto menefreghismo tutto e tutti, come un adolescente, come se non avesse timore di niente, come se tutto gli fosse dovuto, e ho voluto verificare se fosse effettivamente così, non se lo aspettava, e ho voluto parlargli per chiedergli conto, per vedere come l’ aveva pensata, molto civilmente, ben sapendo che se gli avessi spaccato la faccia sarei passato dalla parte dell’uomo delle caverne, e lui sarebbe stato la vittima. Ma secondo voi è normale che un “uomo ?” di quaranta e dispari anni venga sotto casa e sul marciapiede con una bomboletta scriva la stessa frase che ha scritto altre due volte ? Ti amo x sempre. Vuoi non andare a scrivere sotto casa sua: “*qui vive un mentecatto*”


Bella ... e che tenerezza :up:


----------



## Kid (5 Febbraio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> :idea:Sai? inizio a capire lo stato d'animo di chi vive il tradimento ed è una sensazione devastante per me.
> Sentirsi adolescenti...avere il cuore che batte a mille. Vuoi che il ragionamento possa riuscire a frenare la bramosia che prende chi vive una storia parallela o coincidente che sia?
> Te lo dico con un profondo senso di sconforto.
> La risposta è no.



Brava, è proprio così. una volta avviato il meccanismo, è difficile fermarlo. Non è una scusante, ma è un fatto incontestabile per me.


----------



## MK (5 Febbraio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Di questo non ne sarei tanto sicura. Essere ricattatori è un tratto del carattere.
> Il ricattatore è tale sempre, ogni qual volta gli si presenta l'occasione.
> Oggi l'occasione può essere un tradimento subìto, domani può essere una qualunque altra cosa... non credo che sia così automatico diventare ricattatori dopo aver subito un tradimento...


Lo credo anch'io. Anche se i traumi rivissuti possono portare alla psicosi.


----------



## MK (5 Febbraio 2010)

*Non capisco*

ma non vi è mai capitato di innamorarvi in quel modo che spacca il cuore? Mi sembrate sempre così razionali e controllati... boh, sarò strana io.


----------



## Kid (5 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> ma non vi è mai capitato di innamorarvi in quel modo che spacca il cuore? Mi sembrate sempre così razionali e controllati... boh, sarò strana io.



Certo, avevo 18 anni, poi non mi è più successo....


----------



## Minerva (5 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> ma non vi è mai capitato di innamorarvi in quel modo che spacca il cuore? Mi sembrate sempre così razionali e controllati... boh, sarò strana io.


 secondo te la sofferenza di amarax non è l'amore che spacca il cuore?
alla faccia della razionalità!
comunque è vero, l'amore ti fa fare cose prive di lucidità...ma i tradimenti fatti in preda a questo sentimento profondo sono pochissimi; la maggior parte ha un momento dove c'è da saltare il fosso consapevolente sapendo cosa si va a fare e lì c'è la leggerezza e la superficialità


----------



## Amoremio (5 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> ma non vi è mai capitato di innamorarvi in quel modo che spacca il cuore? Mi sembrate sempre così razionali e controllati... boh, sarò strana io.


sì,
di mio marito

dopo quello, qualunque altra opzione che si è presentata
sarebbe potuta risultare interessante solo come surrogato, palliativo ...

ed è stata conseguentemente rispedita al mittente


se ti rendi conto che quel che desideri è ciò che hai
non lo metti in pericolo lasciando spazio alle alternative


----------



## MK (5 Febbraio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se ti rendi conto che quel che desideri è ciò che hai
> non lo metti in pericolo lasciando spazio alle alternative


Forse non è proprio quello che desideri allora.


----------



## Minerva (5 Febbraio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sì,
> *di mio marito*
> 
> *dopo quello, qualunque altra opzione che si è presentata*
> ...


 è l'incontro della vita.
ma quando ci sono queste unioni la profondità del legame è reciproca:
se lui è l'uomo per te, tu sei l'unica donna per lui
può scivolare ...e rendersene ancora più conto.
te lo ha detto?


----------



## Illuso (5 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo è un imbecille... però ha avuto successo.
> Ti sei spiegato il perché?
> Forse tua moglie aveva bisogno di fesserie, di leggerezza, di romanticume di sentirsi speciale come un'adolescente al primo amore.
> Hai approfondito questo aspetto con lei?
> Siete riusciti a rimettere improvvisazione ed entusiasmo nel vostro rapporto?


 Io lo chiamo serial killer sentimentale, le sue donne (vittime) sono laureate, belle, intelligenti, e lui ha grossi mezzi a disposizione, che significano tempo da dedicare,  e posti molto costosi, sa quali tasti pigiare per poter entrare, insinuarsi, è dopo che non riesce a mantenere quello che promette, le attenzioni si affievoliscono, anzi svaniscono, ha bisogno di vivere in quello stato di continua seduzione, e ho anche scoperto il perché.

Il nostro rapporto coniugale dopo venticinque anni è andato in stallo, iniziando a precipitare, per colpa dei figli prima erano dei fanciulli graziosi e di colpo si sono trasformati in adolescenti “emo”, sua madre affetta da alzhaimer, lo stramaledetto lavoro, e altre cause alle quali non siamo riusciti a far fronte compatto, e lei ha di colpo ceduto dopo anni di vita irreprensibile, la colpa che mi do è aver dato per scontato che fosse una roccia in scalfibile,  la colpa che le do è di essersi butta via.

Si dopo un periodaccio di grande schifo la madre è mancata, io le sono stato vicino, e poi volevo molto bene alla suocera, e lei ne voleva a me, per quanto riguarda i figli le mode cambiano, e poi si sono abbastanza spaventati di quei momenti (non sanno molto, ma qualcosa hanno intuito) e lei resasi conto della grande cazzata che ha fatto è diventata la donna che ho sempre desiderato, anzi che ogni uomo vorrebbe a fianco, forse questa esperienza la resa consapevole della persona che ha al suo fianco.


----------



## Kid (5 Febbraio 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> la colpa che mi do è aver dato per scontato che fosse una roccia in scalfibile,  la colpa che le do è di essersi butta via.



Anche per me, vale lo stesso discorso.


----------



## Amoremio (5 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Forse non è proprio quello che desideri allora.


non mi sono spiegata

quando ami una persona non sei impossibilitata a valutare le altre persone che incontri sulla tua strada
puoi conoscere persone per le quali puoi provare stima o ammirazione o  che puoi giudicare oggettivamente affascinanti
poi capita che queste persone stimino e ammirino te 
e poi ti dimostrino un  interesse che può diventare qualcosa d'altro

è normale che ciò lusinghi

ma se tieni a ciò che hai, non cerchi di vedere se questo interesse può essere o diventare altro e sai come evitare di essere frainteso

se invece ciò che hai non ti soddisfa del tutto, scopri di essere in cerca di qualcosa d'altro o magari scopri che vorresti scoprire se c'è qualcosa d'altro
e allora esplori quella conoscenza con occhi diversi


----------



## Anna A (5 Febbraio 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Io lo chiamo serial killer sentimentale, le sue donne (vittime) sono laureate, belle, intelligenti, e lui ha grossi mezzi a disposizione, che significano tempo da dedicare, e posti molto costosi, sa quali tasti pigiare per poter entrare, insinuarsi, è dopo che non riesce a mantenere quello che promette, le attenzioni si affievoliscono, anzi svaniscono, ha bisogno di vivere in quello stato di continua seduzione, e ho anche scoperto il perché.
> 
> Il nostro rapporto coniugale dopo venticinque anni è andato in stallo, iniziando a precipitare, per colpa dei figli prima erano dei fanciulli graziosi e di colpo si sono trasformati in adolescenti “emo”, sua madre affetta da alzhaimer, lo stramaledetto lavoro, e altre cause alle quali non siamo riusciti a far fronte compatto, e lei ha di colpo ceduto dopo anni di vita irreprensibile, la colpa che mi do è aver dato per scontato che fosse una roccia in scalfibile, la colpa che le do è di essersi butta via.
> 
> Si dopo un periodaccio di grande schifo la madre è mancata, io le sono stato vicino, e poi volevo molto bene alla suocera, e lei ne voleva a me, per quanto riguarda i figli le mode cambiano, e poi si sono abbastanza spaventati di quei momenti (non sanno molto, ma qualcosa hanno intuito) e lei resasi conto della grande cazzata che ha fatto è diventata la donna che ho sempre desiderato, anzi che ogni uomo vorrebbe a fianco, forse questa esperienza la resa consapevole della persona che ha al suo fianco.


hai perdonato tua moglie, però continui a detestare lui..
non è che sotto, sotto un po' lo invidi?


----------



## Amoremio (5 Febbraio 2010)

può essere che non sia stata chiara neanch ora

ma se ti crogioli al sole di un caldo amore (o comunque che credi tale)
a malapena ti accorgi se qualcuno ti fa segnali con una torcia
men che meno decidi di andare a verificare se si tratta di una torcetta, una bella torcia, un fuoco, una fotoelettrica ...

ti rallegri che ci sia chi ha una sua luce
magari anche che la rivolga verso di te

ma resti distesa al sole


----------



## MK (5 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> hai perdonato tua moglie, però continui a detestare lui..
> non è che sotto, sotto un po' lo invidi?


Bella osservazione.


----------



## Amoremio (5 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> è l'incontro della vita.
> ma quando ci sono queste unioni la profondità del legame è reciproca:
> se lui è l'uomo per te, tu sei l'unica donna per lui
> può scivolare ...e rendersene ancora più conto.
> te lo ha detto?


mi disse di avermi riscoperta
poi che voleva me
poi che aveva capito di aver desiderato ciò che aveva
poi che mi amava
poi che amava solo me

ma lei continuava i suoi giochetti
e lui evidentemente non riusciva a tagliarla fuori

poi, mentre il forum era chiuso
è successo qualcosa di cui mon conosco i dettagli

.... e lui si è "messo a ripulire gli armadi"


----------



## MK (5 Febbraio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma lei continuava i suoi giochetti
> e lui evidentemente non riusciva a tagliarla fuori


O non voleva?


----------



## Minerva (5 Febbraio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mi disse di avermi riscoperta
> poi che voleva me
> poi che aveva capito di aver desiderato ciò che aveva
> poi che mi amava
> ...


 è una cosa positiva?


----------



## Amoremio (5 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> O non voleva?


può anche essere
sul perchè non volesse, eventualmente, c'è da speculare


----------



## Amoremio (5 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> è una cosa positiva?


----------



## Minerva (5 Febbraio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


>


scusami ma ho letto marginalmente questa cosa che ha fatto anche verena ma non ho mai capito cosa volesse dire.


----------



## Illuso (5 Febbraio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non mi sono spiegata
> 
> quando ami una persona non sei impossibilitata a valutare le altre persone che incontri sulla tua strada
> puoi conoscere persone per le quali puoi provare stima o ammirazione o  che puoi giudicare oggettivamente affascinanti
> ...


Concordo, è una buona analisi per spiegare il perchè si tradisce.


----------



## Amoremio (5 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma il tuo è il caso di una matta che ti ha aggredita! Non era competizione con lei per il possesso, era reazione a un'aggressione che avevi subito, reazione che sarebbe stata uguale se fosse stata una vicina che ti avesse aggredita per la spazzatura, il parcheggio o la biancheria stesa.


 
a ben vedere Ritrovata, lei non mi ha mica messo le mani addosso

la sua aggressione (che tale per me era) era continua e costante , ma non fisica

...
e una bella sprangata gliela darei volentieri anche ora


----------



## Amoremio (5 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusami ma ho letto marginalmente questa cosa che ha fatto anche verena ma non ho mai capito cosa volesse dire.


 
verena spesso dice, evidentemente semplificando ed esemplificando, che a dimostrazione del suo rinnovato impegno nel matrimonio (impegno nel sentimento per suo marito) si mise a "pulire gli armadi"

gliene chiesi spiegazione
e se ho capito bene era un gesto fisico che aveva un significato ben più sostanziale dal punto di vista emotivo e sentimentale

mio marito non pulisce gli armadi (se no, chiamo la neuro  :mrgreen
ma ha adottato anche lui una serie di comportamenti significativi


----------



## Illuso (5 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> hai perdonato tua moglie, però continui a detestare lui..
> non è che sotto, sotto un po' lo invidi?


 Per detestarlo lo detesto, forse anche qualcosina di più.
Invidiare lui? Penso che sia il contrario, è lui che ha invidiato me, e ha fatto di tutto per essere me, cercando di portarmi via la moglie, per me lui è solo un povero deficente, incapace di far fronte agli impegni presi, è uno spocchioso arrogante, pensa come molti arricchiti di seconda generazione, di comperare tutto e tutti, ma come gli ho detto guardandolo negli occhi: Con i soldi non ti puoi comperare l’essere un uomo, sei e rimarrai un miserabile mentecatto.


----------



## Amoremio (5 Febbraio 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Per detestarlo lo detesto, forse anche qualcosina di più.
> Invidiare lui? Penso che sia il contrario, *è lui che ha invidiato me, e ha fatto di tutto per essere me,* cercando di portarmi via la moglie, per me lui è solo un povero deficente, incapace di far fronte agli impegni presi, è uno spocchioso arrogante, pensa come molti arricchiti di seconda generazione, di comperare tutto e tutti, ma come gli ho detto guardandolo negli occhi: Con i soldi non ti puoi comperare l’essere un uomo, sei e rimarrai un miserabile mentecatto.


 
questa cosa che dici l'ho vissuta mutatis mutandis nella mia vicenda

più di  un anno fa, dopo che mio marito le aveva detto di volere me, lei gli scrisse che anche lei sarebbe potuta diventare come me, stando con lui era sicura di poterci riuscire 

ricordarlo mi dà ancora una sensazione di surreale straniamento  

la leva che usava lei non erano i soldi, ma il fisico slanciato e palestrato
e parafrasando te: l'aspetto fisico non fa una donna, sei e rimarrai una miserabile mentecatta


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2010)

*.....*

Io 17 anni.....6 mesi assieme...e 15anni di guerra....non la dimentichero mai.....poco ma sicuro....!!:carneval:Adesso quando ci incontriamo ci salutiamo....è sempre emozionante....!!!


----------



## Kid (5 Febbraio 2010)

Illuso;12836
  [FONT=Verdana ha detto:
			
		

> Invidiare lui? Penso che sia il contrario, è lui che ha invidiato me, e ha fatto di tutto per essere me, cercando di portarmi via la moglie, per me lui è solo un povero deficente[/FONT]


Ti giuro, con questa frase mi hai aperto un mondo!

Dio mio che scemo che sono stato a pensare il contrario!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> ma non vi è mai capitato di innamorarvi in quel modo che spacca il cuore? Mi sembrate sempre così razionali e controllati... boh, sarò strana io.


Certo.
Ma... succede in 5 minuti? Non credo proprio.
Se si sono fatte delle scelte che implicano gravi responsabilità se si vuole essere fedeli a se stessi e alle proprie scelte, quando ci si accorge che ci si sta avviando verso l'innamoramento, si può confermare la propria scelta ed evitare situazioni che potrebbero alimentare l'innamoramento.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Febbraio 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Questa della scritta è stata una delle tante cazzate che il tipo fa, altre sono, lasciare rose rosse sul tergi-cristallo, con annesse romantiche poesie, (che lui dice di scrivere appositamente, ma che anche le altre hanno ricevuto identiche) e poi alberghi, ristoranti, tutto uguale usa le stesse tecniche seduttive, le affina un po’ ma sostanzialmente sono identiche. E purtroppo mia moglie come prima di lei altre due donne hanno fatto, si è lasciata andare. E come dice il Vasco: mi ha tradito senza rispetto.
> 
> Quando ci siamo parlati col mentecatto, più che altro ha farfugliato qualcosa tipo: al cuor non si comanda, gli ho fatto notare pesantemente che se lo pescavo girare sotto casa mia lo avrei aspettato a mia volta sotto casa sua. Non si è più visto.
> 
> ...


Sai ho parlato con mia moglie di questo post, e lei mi ha raccontato delle cose, riguardo ad un certo tipo...che ha fatto capitolare più donne. Dice solo che ci sa fare. C'è un lato irrazionale della donna, per cui, come dire succede che si autoimpone di essere in un certo modo: senso di dovere, responsabilità ecc...ecc...

Cioè tante donne si vietano aprioristicamente " le pazzie".

Arriva quello che sa come fare, che ce l'ha per dono di natura...e loro "sognano"...e corrono come una falena verso la luce...

Forse dai Illuso, dirsi, ok, una volta all'anno è lecito insanire...

Mi piace quanto scrivi in seguito...insomma...lei è volata per aria...è rovinosamente caduta per terra, ha sbattuto la faccia per terra e si è resa conto di aver fatto una cazzata. 

Ehm, magari tante donne, eheheheheeh...vorrebbero l'uomo serio e concreto come marito e il farfallone come...amante occasionale...

Secondo me le donne si fanno di quei films in testa che non sappiamo..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Febbraio 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Io lo chiamo serial killer sentimentale, le sue donne (vittime) sono laureate, belle, intelligenti, e lui ha grossi mezzi a disposizione, che significano tempo da dedicare, e posti molto costosi, sa quali tasti pigiare per poter entrare, insinuarsi, è dopo che non riesce a mantenere quello che promette, le attenzioni si affievoliscono, anzi svaniscono, ha bisogno di vivere in quello stato di continua seduzione, e ho anche scoperto il perché.
> 
> Il nostro rapporto coniugale dopo venticinque anni è andato in stallo, iniziando a precipitare, per colpa dei figli prima erano dei fanciulli graziosi e di colpo si sono trasformati in adolescenti “emo”, sua madre affetta da alzhaimer, lo stramaledetto lavoro, e altre cause alle quali non siamo riusciti a far fronte compatto, e lei ha di colpo ceduto dopo anni di vita irreprensibile, la colpa che mi do è aver dato per scontato che fosse una roccia in scalfibile, la colpa che le do è di essersi butta via.
> 
> Si dopo un periodaccio di grande schifo la madre è mancata, io le sono stato vicino, e poi volevo molto bene alla suocera, e lei ne voleva a me, per quanto riguarda i figli le mode cambiano, e poi si sono abbastanza spaventati di quei momenti (non sanno molto, ma qualcosa hanno intuito) e lei resasi conto della grande cazzata che ha fatto è diventata la donna che ho sempre desiderato, anzi che ogni uomo vorrebbe a fianco, forse questa esperienza la resa consapevole della persona che ha al suo fianco.


Allora è stata una "vacanza" dalla realtà che non avrebbe potuto che essere temporalmente limitata quanto la sua importanza e, di conseguenza, era "utile" un mentecatto...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Febbraio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> questa cosa che dici l'ho vissuta mutatis mutandis nella mia vicenda
> 
> più di un anno fa, dopo che mio marito le aveva detto di volere me, lei gli scrisse che anche lei sarebbe potuta diventare come me, stando con lui era sicura di poterci riuscire
> 
> ...


L'aspetto fisico di una donna serve come vetrina...
Per me fa una donna...quello che ehm...sa combinare in certi momenti.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> hai perdonato tua moglie, però continui a detestare lui..
> non è che sotto, sotto un po' lo invidi?


Quanto sei donna...
Provoca seto? 
Provoca...

Va per sotto sai?
Salta i fossi sai?

E prendi spavento quando dico il vero...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Febbraio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> a ben vedere Ritrovata, lei non mi ha mica messo le mani addosso
> 
> la sua aggressione (che tale per me era) era continua e costante , ma non fisica
> 
> ...


 Non immaginavo neppure la vicina squilibrata attuare un'aggressione fisica, ma qualcosa di simile a quello che hai subito.
Mefaforicamene avrei bisogno di molte mazze da baseball


----------



## Anna A (5 Febbraio 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Per detestarlo lo detesto, forse anche qualcosina di più.
> Invidiare lui? Penso che sia il contrario, è lui che ha invidiato me, e ha fatto di tutto per essere me, cercando di portarmi via la moglie, per me lui è solo un povero deficente, incapace di far fronte agli impegni presi, è uno spocchioso arrogante, pensa come molti arricchiti di seconda generazione, di comperare tutto e tutti, ma come gli ho detto guardandolo negli occhi: Con i soldi non ti puoi comperare l’essere un uomo, sei e rimarrai un miserabile mentecatto.


no, dico... a parte che tua moglie non è una tua proprietà come se fosse un'auto.. no, ma sul serio.. io resto della mia idea e cioè che sotto, sotto tu vorresti essere un po'stronzo come lui con le donne.


----------



## Anna A (5 Febbraio 2010)

*geniale..*



Kid ha detto:


> Ti giuro, con questa frase mi hai aperto un mondo!
> 
> Dio mio che scemo che sono stato a pensare il contrario!


ma pensa.. mesi di complessi inutili spazzati via con un'idea formidabile come questa..:idea:


----------



## MK (5 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo.
> Ma... succede in 5 minuti? Non credo proprio.
> Se si sono fatte delle scelte che implicano gravi responsabilità se si vuole essere fedeli a se stessi e alle proprie scelte, *quando ci si accorge che ci si sta avviando verso l'innamoramento*, si può confermare la propria scelta ed evitare situazioni che potrebbero alimentare l'innamoramento.


Quindi sforzarsi. Mi sa che vivo su un altro pianeta, va beh.


----------



## Minerva (5 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Quindi sforzarsi. Mi sa che vivo su un altro pianeta, va beh.


 in presenza di figli, responsabilità e situazioni varie si può fare un passo indietro.
non è scandaloso


----------



## MK (5 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> in presenza di figli, responsabilità e situazioni varie si può fare un passo indietro.
> non è scandaloso


Mica ho detto che è scandaloso, difficile da capire tutto qui. Però credo sia il pensiero comune. E non mi adeguo .


----------



## Minerva (5 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Mica ho detto che è scandaloso, difficile da capire tutto qui. Però credo sia il pensiero comune. E non mi adeguo .


 ma fai bene, perché dovresti


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Quindi sforzarsi. Mi sa che vivo su un altro pianeta, va beh.





Minerva ha detto:


> in presenza di figli, responsabilità e situazioni varie si può fare un passo indietro.
> non è scandaloso


 Vedo che la dea la pensa come me.
Io credo che l'idea romantica del grande amore e dell'innamoramento abbia fatto più danni dell'orgoglio.
Mi sembra ingenuo credere che ci si possa innamorare solo di una persona o che, mettendosi nella situazione, non si possano provare attrazione, emozioni e poi sentimenti per tantissime persone. Si può. Si sceglie che vita vivere e in base a quello si vivono gli amori.

Poi c'è chi trova attraenti più persone e chi meno...


----------



## Minerva (5 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vedo che la dea la pensa come me.
> Io credo che l'idea romantica del grande amore e dell'innamoramento abbia fatto più danni dell'orgoglio.
> Mi sembra ingenuo credere che ci si possa innamorare solo di una persona o che, mettendosi nella situazione, non si possano provare attrazione, emozioni e poi sentimenti per tantissime persone. Si può. Si sceglie che vita vivere e in base a quello si vivono gli amori.
> 
> Poi c'è chi trova attraenti più persone e chi meno...


 qui non so se ti seguo.
nel senso che credo che se non avessi trovato l'uomo che ho forse ne sarei ancora in cerca  .
quello che intendevo è che di fronte a tanti possibili tradimenti sono sicura che parecchi avebbero potuto essere evitati senza neanche uno sforzo esagerato e con un po' di senso di responsabilità: 
sai che è sposato/a con figli
è un caro/a amico/A
...e via dicendo 
non credo che tutti siano partiti in quarta con l'amore che strappa il cuore...c'è stato il momento consapevole dove è stato detto: "ma sì...in fondo che male c'è? perché privarsi di emozioni?"
meglio vivere di rimorsi che di rimpianti
resta il fatto che il rimpianto  coinvolge solo te , i rimorsi fanno male agli altri


----------



## Daniele (5 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> resta il fatto che il rimpianto  coinvolge solo te , i rimorsi fanno male agli altri


Belllissime parole e condivido in pieno tutto!


----------



## Illuso (5 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> no, dico... a parte che tua moglie non è una tua proprietà come se fosse un'auto.. no, ma sul serio.. io resto della mia idea e cioè che sotto, sotto tu vorresti essere un po'stronzo come lui con le donne.


So che ti piace provocare, ti leggo da un pò ,
no, dico... a parte che tua moglie non è una tua proprietà come se fosse un'auto..che cosa vuoi dire? 
Io credo assolutamente di essere un gentiluomo, e per poter far colpo su una donna non ho bisogno di nessun raggiro, ne sarei capace di guardarla negli occhi e dirle Ti Amo, e nello stesso giorno ridirlo ad un'altra donna, mentendo spudoramente. E trovo offensivo il solo pensiero che fai, che io possa invidiare un simile individuo, e non capisco poi su quali basi sostieni questa tua tesi, spiega per favore.


----------



## Amoremio (5 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Quindi sforzarsi. Mi sa che vivo su un altro pianeta, va beh.


sforzarsi de che?

non credo di essermi spiegata


escludiamo un attimo l'amore che ti arriva come una mazzata in testa
il colpo di fulmine devastante

nella maggior parte dei casi all'innamoramento si arriva per gradi.
semplificando:
conoscenza
interesse 
avvicinamento personale
approfondimento della conoscenza 
sintonia
innamoramento
sesso
(l'ultima, in realtà, spesso non arriva per ultima)

se nella fase della conoscenza percepisci un interesse da parte dell'altro che va oltre quello che interessa a te, mica c'è tanto da sforzarsi

il tuo interesse può ben essere non sentimentale
e tu puoi comunque mantenere la conoscenza, e entrarci in sintonia sotto il profilo che a te interessa


poi se parliamo del colpo di fulmine aggiungo

a me i brividi al primo incontro me li ha dati solo mio marito
ma, 
se avvicinandomi a lui lo avessi trovato disarmonico o incompatibile,
probabilmente avrei anche potuto ingranare la retromarcia (forse)


----------



## Lettrice (5 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma pensa.. mesi di complessi inutili spazzati via con un'idea formidabile come questa..:idea:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Sto morendo:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> qui non so se ti seguo.
> nel senso che credo che se non avessi trovato l'uomo che ho forse ne sarei ancora in cerca .
> quello che intendevo è che di fronte a tanti possibili tradimenti sono sicura che parecchi avebbero potuto essere evitati senza neanche uno sforzo esagerato e con un po' di senso di responsabilità:
> sai che è sposato/a con figli
> ...


 Potresti essere in cerca di quel tipo di amore lì (perché è difficile essere ricambiati nel modo giusto per noi), ma amori ne avresti potuti vivere molti.
Del resto è stata una scelta di entrambi far durare questo amore.
Anch'io avevo scelto facendo quelle valutazioni.
La buonanima ha fatto le altre.


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2010)

... ma Silent che fine ha fatto


----------



## Minerva (5 Febbraio 2010)

e alce è ancora in castigo, non è passato tanto tempo?


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> e alce è ancora in castigo, non è passato tanto tempo?



E' stato bannato.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> no, dico... a parte che tua moglie non è una tua proprietà come se fosse un'auto.. no, ma sul serio.. io resto della mia idea e cioè che sotto, sotto tu vorresti essere un po'stronzo come lui con le donne.


Insisti sai? 
Tormentalo...
Colpevole solo di essere un brav'uomo...

Ma si sa...le lucine colorate, le sviolinate, i fiori, i profumi, le borsette, uno sguardo languido, un pseudovissuto romanzato, una grandissima sofferenza inventata...bella come te non è nessuna...sospiri, palpiti...sguardi...saper parlare...come parlare...

e...tanto va la gatta al lardo che ci lascia lo zampino...


----------



## Amoremio (5 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' stato bannato.


per sempre?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Febbraio 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> So che ti piace provocare, ti leggo da un pò ,
> no, dico... a parte che tua moglie non è una tua proprietà come se fosse un'auto..che cosa vuoi dire?
> Io credo assolutamente di essere un gentiluomo, e per poter far colpo su una donna non ho bisogno di nessun raggiro, ne sarei capace di guardarla negli occhi e dirle Ti Amo, e nello stesso giorno ridirlo ad un'altra donna, mentendo spudoramente. E trovo offensivo il solo pensiero che fai, che io possa invidiare un simile individuo, e non capisco poi su quali basi sostieni questa tua tesi, spiega per favore.


Illuso, non temere, tira solo acqua al suo mulino...
Le donne non sono perfette.
E sapessi come si inguaiano con sè stesse...:up:

Io ti dico solo una cosa...NON abbassarti al livello di quello là...perchè tanto lui potrebbe sempre sbeffeggiarti...e dirti...che..non è colpa sua...lui ci sa fare, sono loro che lo cercano...

Io ho stima e simpatia per tua moglie: una donna.
Ha saputo ritrovare la via maestra. 

Dai Illuso, prova a immaginare come lei si vergogna di sè stessa e con sè stessa...se tu le accenni certe cose...

Fai conto che sia come certi uomini che piangono dopo aver fatto certe bravate tipo...andare con una prostituta...si danno le sberle in faccia e dicono..." ma guarda che stupido, dove ho gettato del denaro"...

Ricorda la Bibbia:
La storia di Adamo ed Eva.
Il serpente mi ha ingannata e io ho mangiato, NON io stupida, cretina e credulona mi sono fatta fregare dalle lusinghe del serpente, MAI...Il serpente mi ha ingannata.

Vero ANNA?


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> per sempre?


BOH!


----------



## contepinceton (5 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' stato bannato.


Anche a me Alce manca...era un brav uomo...
Pare che tu goda del suo ban...


----------



## Amoremio (5 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Anche a me Alce manca...era un brav uomo...
> Pare che tu goda del suo ban...


 
e da dove lo evinci questo?


----------



## Kid (5 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma pensa.. mesi di complessi inutili spazzati via con un'idea formidabile come questa..:idea:



Colpa vostra, non c'avete mai pensato! :mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Febbraio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e da dove lo evinci questo?


sesto senso maschile:
suona così:
D'un lampo traggo conclusioni affrettate...
Nove volte su dieci indovino...

Per l'unica volta che sbaglio, pago.

Fate il vostro gioco...


----------



## Amoremio (5 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Illuso, non temere, tira solo acqua al suo mulino...
> Le donne non sono perfette.
> E sapessi come si inguaiano con sè stesse...:up:
> 
> ...


.... e fu così che illuso decise di non spaccare la faccia all'altro
concentrandosi sulla seguente alternativa

spaccarla alla moglie (la scelta peggiore)
spaccarla a conte  (...   ....    .....    insomma, .... non è la peggiore  .. anzi ... quasi quasi :carneval


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Anche a me Alce manca...era un brav uomo...
> *Pare che tu goda del suo ban*...


Questo e' quello che pensi/credi tu ... e ti sbagli ... che fai provochi?


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e da dove lo evinci questo?


Appunto!


----------



## Amoremio (5 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> sesto senso maschile:
> suona così:
> D'un lampo traggo conclusioni affrettate...
> Nove volte su dieci indovino...
> ...


 

sesto senso maschile?





:mrgreen:



:carneval:

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


e che mi dici del santo graal?


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> sesto senso maschile:
> suona così:
> D'un lampo *traggo conclusioni affrettate...*
> Nove volte su dieci indovino...
> ...


... e paga paga, perche' l'hai detta grossa


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Questo e' quello che pensi/credi tu ... e ti sbagli ... che fai provochi?


 Fa mai altro?


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Fa mai altro?


Questa volta ha fatto proprio una uscita infelice.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Febbraio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> .... e fu così che illuso decise di non spaccare la faccia all'altro
> concentrandosi sulla seguente alternativa
> 
> spaccarla alla moglie (la scelta peggiore)
> spaccarla a conte (... .... ..... insomma, .... non è la peggiore  .. anzi ... quasi quasi :carneval


Maddai spaccare la faccia alla moglie...dai al massimo le si dà un ceffone con un bell'epiteto...e poi quando è lì che trema e piange...la si abbraccia...dai su..

So che tu vorresti spaccarmi la faccia...
Ma mi devi prendere prima, carina:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (5 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Questa volta ha fatto proprio una uscita infelice.


mica è un'eccezione, eh?


----------



## Amoremio (5 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> .....Ma mi devi prendere prima, carina:carneval::carneval:


non trattenere il respiro mentre aspetti che ti venga a prendere!


anzi
trattienilo trattienilo


----------



## Amoremio (5 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Maddai spaccare la faccia alla moglie...dai al massimo le si dà un ceffone con un bell'epiteto...e poi quando è lì che trema e piange...la si abbraccia...dai su..
> 
> .......


io di questo parlerei con la tua terapeuta

chissà che quella donna così affascinante non abbia sulla scrivania un fermacarte veramente, ma veramente pesante


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> e alce è ancora in castigo, non è passato tanto tempo?





Mari' ha detto:


> E' stato bannato.


 Fino a circa metà aprile.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Fino a circa metà aprile.


Persa sa sempre tutto di tutti...lei vive per gli altri:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Febbraio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sesto senso maschile?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Senti lo sanno tutti cosa è il santo graal...no?
é la versione medioevale del punto g...
tutti lo cercano e nessuno lo trova...
e quando ti immagini di averlo trovato, lei ti dice che non è certo lì.
Che ti credi che sia ignorante?


----------



## astonished (6 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo.
> Ma... succede in 5 minuti? Non credo proprio.
> Se si sono fatte delle scelte che implicano gravi responsabilità se si vuole essere fedeli a se stessi e alle proprie scelte, *quando ci si accorge che ci si sta avviando verso l'innamoramento, si può confermare la propria scelta ed evitare situazioni che potrebbero alimentare l'innamoramento*.



E' tutto quì il segreto :up: ma chi finisce col tradire sa bene che ha bisogno di andare avanti verso l'innamoramento perchè in quei momenti pesna solo a se ed evidentemente perchè la coppia non da' quello per cui sarebbe facile fermarsi appena ci si accorge che si sta andando oltre.

Sono pienamente d'accordo con quello che hai scritto ma purtroppo se molti traditori vanno avanti dopo l'essersi accorti di essersi incamminati verso l'innamoramento per un'altra persona, e non tutti possono essere dei superficiali insensibili, è evidente che dei problemi nella coppia devono esserci; che poi la fuga verso un'altra persona non sia la cosa giusta da fare questo è ovvio ed assodata ma loro in quei momenti non capiscono niente, pensano che sia giusto vievere quelle emozioni, che sia un loro diritto, si sentonon in uno stato di elezione dell'anima e vanno avanti.


----------



## Amoremio (6 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> E' tutto quì il segreto :up: ma chi finisce col tradire sa bene che *ha bisogno di andare avanti verso l'innamoramento* perchè in quei momenti pesna solo a se ed evidentemente perchè la coppia non da' quello per cui sarebbe facile fermarsi appena ci si accorge che si sta andando oltre.
> 
> Sono pienamente d'accordo con quello che hai scritto ma purtroppo se *molti traditori vanno avanti dopo l'essersi accorti di essersi incamminati verso l'innamoramento* per un'altra persona, e non tutti possono essere dei superficiali insensibili, è evidente che dei problemi nella coppia devono esserci; che poi la fuga verso un'altra persona non sia la cosa giusta da fare questo è ovvio ed assodata ma loro in quei momenti non capiscono niente, pensano che sia giusto vievere quelle emozioni, che sia un loro diritto, si sentonon in uno stato di elezione dell'anima e vanno avanti.


io credo invece che alcuni vogliano dirsi innamorati per giustificarsi


----------



## Illuso (6 Febbraio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> .... e fu così che illuso decise di non spaccare la faccia all'altro
> concentrandosi sulla seguente alternativa
> 
> spaccarla alla moglie (la scelta peggiore)
> spaccarla a conte  (...   ....    .....    insomma, .... non è la peggiore  .. anzi ... quasi quasi :carneval


Ripeto: la faccia all'altro gliela ho spaccata, con somma soddisfazione, ma ha iniziato lui colpendomi per primo.

Per quanto riguarda mia moglie ho capito dove e perchè ha fatto una cazzata, non ho voluto buttare all'aria trent' anni di vita insieme, lei è più che mortificata, pentita ecc.ecc.

Conte è il "califfo" del forum, e ...non si tocca:up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> E' tutto quì il segreto :up: ma chi finisce col tradire sa bene che ha bisogno di andare avanti verso l'innamoramento perchè in quei momenti pesna solo a se ed evidentemente perchè la coppia non da' quello per cui sarebbe facile fermarsi appena ci si accorge che si sta andando oltre.
> 
> Sono pienamente d'accordo con quello che hai scritto ma purtroppo se molti traditori vanno avanti dopo l'essersi accorti di essersi incamminati verso l'innamoramento per un'altra persona, e non tutti possono essere dei superficiali insensibili, è evidente che dei problemi nella coppia devono esserci; che poi la fuga verso un'altra persona non sia la cosa giusta da fare questo è ovvio ed assodata ma loro in quei momenti non capiscono niente, pensano che sia giusto vievere quelle emozioni, che sia un loro diritto, si sentonon in uno stato di elezione dell'anima e vanno avanti.


 Ma se uno cerca l'emozione dell'innamoramento e dello scoprire una persona sconosciuta ...nessuna coppia potrà soddisfarlo.


----------



## Anna A (6 Febbraio 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> So che ti piace provocare, ti leggo da un pò ,
> no, dico... a parte che tua moglie non è una tua proprietà come se fosse un'auto..che cosa vuoi dire?
> Io credo assolutamente di essere un gentiluomo, e per poter far colpo su una donna non ho bisogno di nessun raggiro, ne sarei capace di guardarla negli occhi e dirle Ti Amo, e nello stesso giorno ridirlo ad un'altra donna, mentendo spudoramente.* E trovo offensivo il solo pensiero che fai, che io possa invidiare un simile individuo*, e non capisco poi su quali basi sostieni questa tua tesi, spiega per favore.


offensivo perché?
ti ho chiesto se per caso non lo invidiavi per l'alto nr di signore bellissime che il bel tipo ha irretito con i suoi modi.
non volevo di certo offenderti!


----------



## astonished (6 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma se uno cerca l'emozione dell'innamoramento e dello scoprire una persona sconosciuta ...nessuna coppia potrà soddisfarlo.


Infatti spesso si tratta di persone che non sono fatte per stare in coppia nè tantomeno per fare progetti a lunga scadenza. Non dico che si tratta di immaturi ma di persone che non matureranno mai l'idea che pre ritrovarsi qualcosa nella vita bisogna investire e crederci in quello che porterà ad avere quel qualcosa.

Ciao.


----------



## Anna A (6 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Illuso, non temere, tira solo acqua al suo mulino...
> Le donne non sono perfette.
> E sapessi come si inguaiano con sè stesse...:up:
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## astonished (6 Febbraio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io credo invece che alcuni vogliano dirsi innamorati per giustificarsi


Anche questo è vero: già visto, già sentito dire ( dalla mia ex-moglie)...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> offensivo perché?
> ti ho chiesto se per caso non lo invidiavi per l'alto nr di signore bellissime che il bel tipo ha irretito con i suoi modi.
> non volevo di certo offenderti!


Anna, sono persuaso, che qualsiasi cosa accada, per un uomo è fondamentale non perdere la fiducia in sè stesso. Ma posso dirti, che tutti noi abbiamo il nostro tallone d'Achille. Posso dirti che ho SEMPRE barato, nel mostrare il tallone d'Achille...esternando quello falso, per nascondere quello vero...

C'è un ma...ok, ha irretito.
Ma chi è rimasta con lui? 

Ma li conosco i tipi sai?
C'è n'è uno al mio paese...che è già stato pestato più volte...
Lui irretisce, poi per sganciarsi dalla sua vittima, fa in modo di farsi beccare...

Un brutto giorno ha intortato la donna sbagliata e poteva finire in tragedia.

Quei seduttori lì da strapazzo, non sono degni, di appartenere al nostro esclusivissimo club di adulteri/libertini..cum granu salis...


----------



## MK (8 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma se uno cerca l'emozione dell'innamoramento e dello scoprire una persona sconosciuta ...nessuna coppia potrà soddisfarlo.


Ok, ma allora il problema sta nella persona che decide di vivere la propria vita con un partner del genere. Proiettando le proprie aspettative su una persona che le deluderà.


----------



## Minerva (8 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Ok, ma allora il problema sta nella persona che decide di vivere la propria vita con un partner del genere. Proiettando le proprie aspettative su una persona che le deluderà.


l problema è che spesso ,questo partner ,fa di tutto per apparire diverso ed è proprio il suo tradimento peggiore


----------



## Daniele (8 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> l problema è che spesso ,questo partner ,fa di tutto per apparire diverso ed è proprio il suo tradimento peggiore


Togli spesso e metti sempre, queste persone sono persone che davvero amano...per alcuni minuti. Sono dispensatori di amore all'umanità, vediamoli come santi in fondo suvvia, fanno sesso e non chiedono manco un soldo! Però ammetto che se lo dicessero subito sarebbe una trombata e via molto economica e soddisfacente.
La realtà è che si nascondono dietro ad una perfezione che non hanno, anzi, peggio sono capaci di criticare un modo di vivere come il loro davanti agli altri per ben apparire, per poi cambiare le carte in tavola e dire "si vede che mi sbagliavo!" oppure "si può anche cambiare idea", peccato che lo fanno sempre sulle spalle degli altri. Chiamiamoli vampiri di emozioni, l'unica cosa divertente è che moriranno soli e con la dissenteria!


----------



## MK (8 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> l problema è che spesso ,questo partner ,fa di tutto per apparire diverso ed è proprio il suo tradimento peggiore


Ma facendo così si tradisce in primis se stessi. E comunque resto della mia idea, se di illusione si tratta forse chi si illude dovrebbe cominciare a guardare meglio.


----------



## Minerva (8 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Ma facendo così si tradisce in primis se stessi. E comunque resto della mia idea, se di illusione si tratta forse chi si illude dovrebbe cominciare a guardare meglio.


certo, come in  tutte le esperienze ...c'è chi ne fa tesoro e chi no


----------



## MK (8 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo, come in tutte le esperienze ...c'è chi ne fa tesoro e chi no


Concordo.


----------



## Daniele (8 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Ma facendo così si tradisce in primis se stessi. E comunque resto della mia idea, se di illusione si tratta forse chi si illude dovrebbe cominciare a guardare meglio.


MK, qesto è il primo passo per dare la colpa a chi colpa non ne ha! Se ammettessimo questo dovremmo estenderlo su tutte le condizioni. Dovremmo condannare sia la vittima che il carnefice, anzi diremmo che essendo il carnefice di natura siffatta la colpa è solo e solamente della vittima, purtroppo non me la sento di comprendere così tanto le persone, posso capire che hanno dei problemi che li rendono così e la soluzione è unica, o evitano di illudere o rimangono soli pagando per avere sesso e non scherzo. Non si pretende ad un podista per passione di vincere le olimpiadi, ma lo il tentativo lo si aspetta da un professionista, chi non ha le capacità peer fare o provare a fare qualcosa è meglio che con molta umiltà dica che è incapace.


----------



## Eliade (8 Febbraio 2010)

Io non ho mai capito veramente 'sta storia del "tradire se stessi" :unhappy:


----------



## Daniele (8 Febbraio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io non ho mai capito veramente 'sta storia del "tradire se stessi" :unhappy:


Io si ed ho avuto la prova che non vale nulla. In teoria chi tradisce per primo tradisce se stesso e quelli che magari sono i propri ideali, almeno il proprio amore di un tempo, mentre per la verità sai che dice? "Ho sbagliato, amen!" ed anzi si lamenta se la persona colpita dalle sue azioni ha anche da lamentarsi.
La realtà è che chi tradisce, tradisce se stesso solo se è stata una sbandata assurda, una condizione di cambiamento, tutti gli altri che riescono a farlo e mantenere per lungo tempo il tutto sono solo persone che vivono per se  stesse e quindi tradire è un modo per avere tutto.


----------



## Eliade (9 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io si ed ho avuto la prova che non vale nulla. In teoria chi tradisce per primo tradisce se stesso e quelli che magari sono i propri ideali, almeno il proprio amore di un tempo,


Sarà, io non credo a questa storia del tradire se stessi, sarà che sono bigotta e categorica, ma..
O meglio se io avessi delle convizioni o le seguo o non le seguo.
Allora non ci credo davvero oppure queste convinzioni non sono così radicate, le ho giusto per _moda_..ergo non le seguo. Altrimenti il contrario.
La trovo una profonda incoerenza, nonchè un bel pararsi il se**re, professare certe convinzioni e poi comportarsi all'opposto.


> mentre per la verità sai che dice? "Ho sbagliato, amen!" ed anzi si lamenta se la persona colpita dalle sue azioni ha anche da lamentarsi.


 Su questo sono d'accordo.


> La realtà è che chi tradisce, tradisce se stesso solo se è stata una sbandata assurda, una condizione di cambiamento,


Su questo no. Io sono dell'opinione che ognuno è consapevole delle proprie azioni, le fa perchè vuole farle. Al limite si lascia trasportare dal vento senza fermarsi a riflettere, ma anche questo è una cosa voluta. Fa finta di non vedere, oppure si nasconde dietro frasi puerili del tipo "al cuor non si comanda".


> tutti gli altri che riescono a farlo e mantenere per lungo tempo il tutto sono solo persone che vivono per se stesse e quindi tradire è un modo per avere tutto.


Anche su questo sono d'accordo.


----------

